# The Dupe Thread: If you have... you don't really need...



## sandsonik (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all!  I was just indulging in some online Mac eyeshadow "window shopping". I'm not nearly as familiar with all their shades as some of you, and have to depend on a Macy's counter that doesn't stock the full line or the Mac site with some pretty dodgy swatches sometimes.  

Anyway, I think it would be really helpful to have some wisdom from the experts that "if you have X, you really don't need Y', before I end up living penniless in the streets! <G>  Especially since I'm the type that often gets home and find I have the almost exact identical shade already - this happens to me all the time with lipsticks in particular.  I guess I know what I like and keep buying it, no matter what they might name it, LOL. 

Optional bonus question for extra credit: "if you have X eyeshadow, you really need to by ? to go with it!"


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

if you have all that glitters, you don't need jeté (from danse) or jest. 

and of course other ways around (don't need jest if you have all that glitters, etc) although the textures are different, they are all very similar in colour in my opinion.

that's all i can think of right now. i'm sure others would be able to help a lot more.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have seedy pearl, you don't need that pale colour from Lure last year, can't remember the name right now. Or, if you have the Sweetie Cake quad, the lightest shade is the same as Seedy Pearl AND the light shade from Lure...


----------



## sandsonik (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_if you have all that glitters, you don't need jeté (from danse) or jest. 
_

 
Oooh, thanks for that!  I have All that Glitters but thought Jete looked really pretty - and I hear so much about jest I thought maybe I _needed_ it!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Hi all!  I was just indulging in some online Mac eyeshadow "window shopping". I'm not nearly as familiar with all their shades as some of you, and have to depend on a Macy's counter that doesn't stock the full line or the Mac site with some pretty dodgy swatches sometimes.  

Anyway, I think it would be really helpful to have some wisdom from the experts that "if you have X, you really don't need Y', before I end up living penniless in the streets! <G>  Especially since I'm the type that often gets home and find I have the almost exact identical shade already - this happens to me all the time with lipsticks in particular.  I guess I know what I like and keep buying it, no matter what they might name it, LOL. 

Optional bonus question for extra credit: "if you have X eyeshadow, you really need to by ? to go with it!"_

 
i think youd get a lot more helpful answers if you list what you already have... then we will know what NOT to recommend, lol!!!


----------



## sandsonik (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_i think youd get a lot more helpful answers if you list what you already have... then we will know what NOT to recommend, lol!!!_

 
I was just looking for a general list of lookalikes...but here goes:

shroom, naked lunch, grain, bamboo, retrospeck, all that glitters, falling star, haux, arena, wedge, cork, texture, dovefeather, satellite dreams, shale, parfait amour, Li'Lily, taupeless, Amber Lights, Bitter, Swimming, Humid, Shimmermoss, Aquadisiac, black tied

I think that's all but I might be forgetting something!  So, what do I need?  <G> I tend to shy away from blues and greens and stick to neutrals or purples,  but I'm making an effort to break out of my shell.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Mulch is very pretty with lighter neutrals, in the crease, or on the lashline blended up. Also if you want to try an easy blue anybody can pull off "Swan Lake" from Danse.


----------



## geeko (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

if u have shroom...u don't need Nylon...
if u have steamy... u don't need shimmermoss (imo these 2 colors really look alike...)


----------



## sigwing (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

I had MAC suggest I use Dovefeather as a sub for Velour, which was dc'd, but now Dovefeather is gone, too.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

gold (frost) pigment and golden lemon pigment... but both are d/c now
steamy, shimmermoss, surreal
hepcat and plum dressing
acid orange pigment and sunsplosion


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have Star Violet... you don't need Cranberry.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_If you have Star Violet... you don't need Cranberry._

 

This is the one post I disagree with... I have both, use them both all the time and love them both. Each goes better with different colors.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Are we talking only eyeshadows?

If you have Peachtwist blush, you don't need Sunbasque (and vice-versa)


----------



## TM26 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have *Almond icing *you really don't need *sea myth*. I have tried seeing the difference in those two until my eyes cross, but to me they are exactly the same.


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Girlie you dont need Rio De Rosa

If you have Silver Ring you dont need Swan Lake

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Brun you dont need Concrete

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Swiss Chocolate you dont need Espresso

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Sharkskin shadestick you dont need Graphito paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline


----------



## dreaeluna (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Brule and Bisque are very similar


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

if you have nylon, you don't need magic dust. haha, i'm still trying to tell myself that, but the barbie imprint is so irresistible.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have Juxt you dont need Springtime Skipper


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Definitely agree - if you have Shimmermoss, you don't need Steamy!


----------



## medusalox (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have Golder's Green, you don't really need Springtime Skipper.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_if you have nylon, you don't need magic dust. haha, i'm still trying to tell myself that, but the barbie imprint is so irresistible._

 
But when you use it (assuming you will), the imprint will go away and you'll end up with look a likes...

My makeup case is a great example of similar colors.  They're all a little bit off so it works, but really, how many pink eyeshadows does one person need?

Here's mine:

If you have the Barbie Collection, you don't really need any other colors because they're so friggin perfect!!!.  

If you have unlimited funds... you don't really need to worry about colors that are a shade off - just buy them all!!  Or you can join the real world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm hoping I'll get there someday because I've got the second part down but I don't have the first to go along with it LOL!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_If you have Juxt you dont need Springtime Skipper_

 

I could not agree more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Too bad I had to find that out after I purchased Springtime Skipper.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

I find Nylon and Magic Dust similar but an even closer match is Pollen, but that doesn't help most people since it's also hard to find haha.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_if you have all that glitters, you don't need jeté (from danse) or jest. 

and of course other ways around (don't need jest if you have all that glitters, etc) although the textures are different, they are all very similar in colour in my opinion.

that's all i can think of right now. i'm sure others would be able to help a lot more._

 
Have to disagree on this one, All That Glitters is tan/beige (on me anyway, I'm NW20) and Jete is pinky/peach. But Jete and Jest and Hush are all similer.

Pink Source and Pink Venus are close. Mancatcher and Lavender Sky are close too, on me anyway.


----------



## antirazor (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

I think this is a tricky thread, because some colors show up differently on different skin tones. so something that is a lookalike for a NW20 might not be a lookalike for a NC45 or even an NC20. the cool and warm can make a big difference.

although some are really VERY close no matter what.

I think that if you have *amber lights* you don't really need *casino*.

I found casino at the cco and thought it was gorgeous! and then I got home and noticed it is frickin identical to amber lights. the naked eye can't tell the difference.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

this is hard cause i have noticed that some colors look idenitcal on me but on others are totally different
but here are mine
almond icing = seedy pearl, sea myth
belle azure = fresh water
juxt = sorintime skipper
sharkskin = graphito
sadly i know this is probably only me but golden olive and golders green shows up the same on me.....i know that most people don't have this issue, i have swatched them to death and on everyone else there is a difference
rite of spring = pink opal....again probably only on me
tease n teal = teal piggie
now i'm sure on someone fair skinned they would see the difference..but on me they look the same no matter how hard or long i look at them.


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Have to disagree on this one, All That Glitters is tan/beige (on me anyway, I'm NW20) and Jete is pinky/peach. But Jete and Jest and Hush are all similer.
_

 
Me too.  I don't have Jete and was wondering if I should get it - is it less frosty than Jest?


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

I think that if you have the Free to Be quad you don't need Sultress.  I know the colours aren't identical but they are v similar imho.


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Although Shimmermoss, Steamy, and Surreal are somewhat similar, Surreal is much lighter than the other two. Steamy also has a bit more blue than Shimmermoss. 
If you love teals, it's worth it to get all three. I think Surreal is different enough from the other two to make it worth purchasing.
Personally, I own all three, but I really love teals. I can see where if you only use them occasionally it wouldn't be worth it.

Also, this may just be for me, but if you own Anti-Establishment, don't get Silver Ring. The two looked extremely similar on me.


----------



## Diskordia (May 21, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke_

 
I completly disagree with these:

I have Embark and hate it while I love Twinks. One is matte and the other is a Veluxe Pearl. Embark is just a muddy dark color while Twinks is a shimmering chocolate brown with purple undertones

Again, they aren't alike, Shale is a purple, silverish taupe

Humid is a darkish but bright green, while Sprout is a really light green and Greensmoke is a dark forest green


here is my list:

hepcat = plum dressing but hepcat has the better texture
falling star is close to cranberry but lighter
rite of spring is really close to pink opal piggie
fiction is really close to greensmoke but greensmoke has more glitter
inventive=sketch
overgrown is close to bitter but lighter
brun is really close to mystery


----------



## Ms. Z (May 21, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

If you have Mystical Mist (LE) you don't need Fertile (LE) 

Ingenue Blue (LE) is a matte version of Pompous Blue (LE) *but I have them both anyway


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_

 
I have to disagree.  None of these colors are similar to their supposed look-a-likes.


----------



## baby_love (May 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have to disagree.  None of these colors are similar to their supposed look-a-likes._

 
I agree.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have to disagree.  None of these colors are similar to their supposed look-a-likes._

 
I also agree.  That had me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because none of those colors are remotely similar. 

Anyway, I think Almond Icing is a prettier version of Seedy Pearl, with a better texture.  It's the love child of Vex and Seedy Pearl.  I'd say if you have Almond but not Seedy, don't worry about it, but if you have Seedy, get the Sweetie Cakes quad. 

I agree with the Bitter v. Overgrown comparison.  That's why I didn't get it. 

To me Hepcat and Plum Dressing are nearly identical.  I have Hepcat. 

Budding Beauty on me is identical to Sushi Flower.  When I realized that I took it back to the CCO I got it from.  

I think Floral Fantasy is really similar to Endless Love and Creme de Violet (which of course has sparkle and a diff. texture). 

Juxt and Aquavert a similar, but Aquavert is paler, with a smoother texture, and no glitter/sparkle.  I like Aquavert better. 

If you have Deep Truth you don't need Flashtrack or vise versa. 

I agree with others, you don't need Steamy and Shimmermoss, but I get better color (more green less gold) with Shimmermoss, so it's the one I have. 

You don't need Parfait Amour and Satillette Dreams.  The latter (on me) just has less color than PA.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 

 
_I think this is a tricky thread, because some colors show up differently on different skin tones. so something that is a lookalike for a NW20 might not be a lookalike for a NC45 or even an NC20. the cool and warm can make a big difference.

although some are really VERY close no matter what._

 
Exactly!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (May 22, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

haha my first thought was (in reference to myself): if i have a bajilion eyeshadows, i really really don't need anymore! haha


----------



## Diskordia (May 29, 2007)

If you have Sable Wrap you don't need Saturnal. 
If you have Motif you don't need Clare de Lune


----------



## Ambi (May 30, 2007)

Hush and Jest are basically identical on me [NW15]. 
Also Tease 'n Teal, Tres Teal and Steamy all looked very alike, got rid of the last two. 

Cranberry and Falling Star are very different on me though but oddly enough FS looks similar to Expensive Pink on me but in the pot they look very different.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Oooh, thanks for that!  I have All that Glitters but thought Jete looked really pretty - and I hear so much about jest I thought maybe I needed it!_

 
ATG and Jete do not look the same to me.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Girlie you dont need Rio De Rosa

If you have Silver Ring you dont need Swan Lake

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Brun you dont need Concrete

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Swiss Chocolate you dont need Espresso

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Sharkskin shadestick you dont need Graphito paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_

 
Yes, Twinks and Embark are similar in shade, but Twinks has a shimmer, while Embark is matte; therefore, you can have both for different looks.    Humid and Greensmoke are not similar.  Greensmoke is more like the d/c Fiction.


----------



## yummy411 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Have to disagree on this one, All That Glitters is tan/beige (on me anyway, I'm NW20) and Jete is pinky/peach. But Jete and Jest and Hush are all similer.

Pink Source and Pink Venus are close. Mancatcher and Lavender Sky are close too, on me anyway._

 

i was curious about the all that glitters and jete comparison too.. i think i agree with you ledonatella... i've tried both before and own jete... they are different for the reasons that you stated


----------



## yummy411 (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diskordia* 

 
_If you have Sable Wrap you don't need Saturnal. 
If you have Motif you don't need Clare de Lune_

 
*gasp* motif was one of my first mac shadows that i instantly fell in love with.. and guess what shadow i had planned on getting.. clare de lune hahaha! i've got to see this in person


----------



## charmedimsure (May 30, 2007)

If you have Shroom you don't need wishful. 
On me they look identical. I tried but failed to see any difference.


----------



## ledonatella (May 30, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 

 
_I think this is a tricky thread, because some colors show up differently on different skin tones. so something that is a lookalike for a NW20 might not be a lookalike for a NC45 or even an NC20. the cool and warm can make a big difference.

although some are really VERY close no matter what.

I think that if you have *amber lights* you don't really need *casino*.

I found casino at the cco and thought it was gorgeous! and then I got home and noticed it is frickin identical to amber lights. the naked eye can't tell the difference._

 

Completely agree. Yes, it is very tricky sometimes due to skin tones, no one is really right or wrong, we just all see things differently.

Amber Lights is copper on me and Casino is more bronze.  LOVE Casino and hate A.L. (see we see it different!)

Some that are close on me are:

Gleam and Expensive Pink are identical on me, just different textures.

Woodwinked is the lovechild of Satin Taupe and Patina.

The purple color in the Showflower quad looks alot like Mancatcher.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 31, 2007)

Question:  Is there are dupe for Belle Azure's Leisuretime?  Does not have to be MAC.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 31, 2007)

i find that Swimming is similar to Sprout, obviously Sprout is a teeny bit darker and Swimming has more shimmer in it. but place them next to each other, they look almost similar


----------



## Showgirl (May 31, 2007)

Apologies, I've maybe misunderstood the intention of this thread: surely the point's not to say "x and y are similar" or not, but to say "if you're considering buying x but already have y, it's an inessential purchase, you can use what you've already got"??? Which is subtly different if you see what I mean????

Like; I love my Steamy, my Shimmermoss AND my Aquadisiac, BUT I would say that if you've got Shimmermoss, you've got your "shimmery teal" requirements covered, so you don't really *need* Steamy (which is bluer) or Aquadisiac (which is brighter)...

On a similar vein, if you've got Pink Opal pigment, you don't really need Seedy Pearl or Rite of Spring, or possibly even Lightscapade MSF (I *shock horror* lost my beloved Lightscapade, but have managed to get a not-quite-the-same but similar pearly opalescent highlight by using Pink Opal on my cheekbones.... its not the exact same, but close enough I can't justify paying megabucks on ebay to secure another Lightscapade)

If you've got satellite dreams, you don't really need pro plum (which is similar coloured but DEEPLY not as good)

If you've got Coppering, or Falling Star, you don't really need the other: Coppering is oranger and has a smoother finish (and is probably overall a better shadow), Falling Star's a VERY similar colour but with rosey pink undertones....


----------



## AppleDiva (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_*gasp* motif was one of my first mac shadows that i instantly fell in love with.. and guess what shadow i had planned on getting.. clare de lune hahaha! i've got to see this in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Went to MAC.  Motif and Clare de Lune (CDL) are *NOT* the same.  CDL is more like a soft pink opal pigment... maybe like Vanilla e/s, Rites of Spring.  Saturnal is a smoky olive.  Cosmic is a brighter version of Amber Lights.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Apologies, I've maybe misunderstood the intention of this thread: surely the point's not to say "x and y are similar" or not, but to say "if you're considering buying x but already have y, it's an inessential purchase, you can use what you've already got"??? Which is subtly different if you see what I mean????_

 

Very good point


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Like; I love my Steamy, my Shimmermoss AND my Aquadisiac, BUT I would say that if you've got Shimmermoss, you've got your "shimmery teal" requirements covered, so you don't really *need* Steamy (which is bluer) or Aquadisiac (which is brighter)...
 ._

 
Uh, hate to disagree with you, but Aquadisiac is significantly lighter than Shimmermoss, the depths of the greens are totally different.  It would be hard to dupe one for the other, so owning both is totally justifiable in my opinion.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 4, 2007)

Showgirl said:


> Apologies, I've maybe misunderstood the intention of this thread: surely the point's not to say "x and y are similar" or not, but to say "if you're considering buying x but already have y, it's an inessential purchase, you can use what you've already got"??? Which is subtly different if you see what I mean????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Uh, hate to disagree with you, but Aquadisiac is significantly lighter than Shimmermoss, the depths of the greens are totally different. It would be hard to dupe one for the other, so owning both is totally justifiable in my opinion._

 
You're actually NOT disagreeing with me, lol! Exactly what I'm saying is, these shadows ARE different, and if you're a teal fan (as I am) or a slightly obsessive collector of pretty MAC shadows (as I for my sins also am, lol), then having all three is very much worthwhile, they are NOT "dupes" of each other... but I just kinda thought the point of this thread was to say "if you have shadow a, you don't REALLY need shadow b, no, honestly, you don't NEED it...." and while I agree that Steamy, Aquadisiac and Shimmermoss are all very, very beautiful and different shadows..... someone starting out their collection only really *NEEDS* one of those three.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you're not just talking potted/pan e/s and want to include pigments then if you have Sunpepper dont worry about Copperclast, if you have Ruby Red dont worry about Accent Red, if you have Naked dont worry about Fairylite (some will disgree, they look the same on me!), and if you have Coco dont worry about Subtle - they are similar


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks to Magi I found out that the Terra del Sol No. 7 is almost identical to the MSF Pleasureflush.


----------



## pixi (Jun 10, 2007)

freshwater and belle azure are the same, i think!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I could not agree more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Too bad I had to find that out after I purchased Springtime Skipper._

 
I do think that SS has a better shine than Juxt.  I would never wear  Juxt on the lid, but I definitely wear SS on the lid.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_If you're not just talking potted/pan e/s and want to include pigments then if you have Sunpepper dont worry about Copperclast, if you have Ruby Red dont worry about Accent Red, if you have Naked dont worry about Fairylite (some will disgree, they look the same on me!), and if you have Coco dont worry about Subtle - they are similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have Coco, you also do not need SunnyDaze.  I think SunPepper is a redder version of Blue Brown.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!


If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_

 

i have to disagree with these! humid is greener than greensmoke (hwhich is more foresty green). deep truth has more of a true blue to it and contrast is more on the navy side compared to deep truth. jadeye has more green than delphic


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2007)

If you have Sushi Flower, you don't need Budding Beauty.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it me or does Kelly Green pigment look very similar to Wondergrass?  (I love both)


----------



## franimal (Jun 18, 2007)

I think guacamole looks most similar to wondergrass. but all three (wondergrass, kelly green and guacamole) are similar. 

budding beauty and sushi flower are very similar.

banshee and jete are somewhat similar.

satin taupe and shale are somewhat similar. 

bronze and mulch are somewhat similar.

overgrown, eyepopping, lucky green, and bitter are somewhat similar. 
belle azure and freshwater are basically the same.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

if you have chrome yellow, you do not need going bananas.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I think guacamole looks most similar to wondergrass. but all three (wondergrass, kelly green and guacamole) are similar. 

budding beauty and sushi flower are very similar.

banshee and jete are somewhat similar.

satin taupe and shale are somewhat similar. 

bronze and mulch are somewhat similar.

overgrown, eyepopping, lucky green, and bitter are somewhat similar. 
belle azure and freshwater are basically the same._

 
Actually Bronze, Amber Lights, and Cosmic are very similar.


----------



## DonnaGirl (Jun 20, 2007)

OK...so what colors NEED to go together?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I think guacamole looks most similar to *wondergrass. but all three (wondergrass, kelly green and guacamole) are similar. 
*_

 
Good to know because I wanted Guacamole and can't find it and I have two Wondergrass'!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_if you have chrome yellow, you do not need going bananas._

 
Errr, not quite.  The textures and the intensity of the colors are def. different.  If you have Spring Up, you don't need Going Bananas (although Going Bananas has more yellow, and less white frost but they are very similar).


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

yall are prob tired of me and trying to figure out romping but please can someone fill in the blank....

if you have _________________you don't need romping

if you have _________________you don't need claire de lune.

thank you!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm from the school of save your money for something really different and special rather than having 20 different shades of teal that only you will be able to tell...but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you have vanilla p/m you don't need vex e/s. yes perhaps they are not the same but I wouldn't bother buying both.

if you have grape p/m you don't need entremauve p/m. 

if you have sunnydaze p/m you don't need subtle p/m.

if you have russian red l/s you don't need ruby woo l/s.

if you have blitz & glitz I would not get blacktrack. this is debateable (there's a thread on this topic) as they are different in many aspects, however I have blitz & glitz and I don't feel the need for another black f/l. although when I run out I will try blacktrack next.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_yall are prob tired of me and trying to figure out romping but please can someone fill in the blank....

if you have _________________you don't need romping

if you have __seedy pearl_______________you don't need claire de lune.

thank you!_

 
-------


----------



## franimal (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Errr, not quite. The textures and the intensity of the colors are def. different. If you have Spring Up, you don't need Going Bananas (although Going Bananas has more yellow, and less white frost but they are very similar)._

 
I think canary yellow has the same tone and intensity of going bananas, minus the shimmer and is a closer match than spring up which is a paler yellow IMO. 

I think that romping may be a tad bit similar to ruby red pigment. stars and rockets may be closer but i dont have that one so i couldnt say.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jun 24, 2007)

stars & rockets isn't anything like romping to me ... 

then again, romping is the color I've been dreaming of my whole life and I dont' think there is anything like it ... haha. 

and for the whole aquadisiac/steamy debate ... I don't think those two are anything alike! I think aquadisiac & turquatic are more similar (although aquadisiac is more teal and turquatic is bluer) and I think steamy & surreal are really really close ... I don't have shimmermoss so I'm staying out of that one!


----------



## geeko (Jun 24, 2007)

If u have gold dusk, u don't need going bananas


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_yall are prob tired of me and trying to figure out romping but please can someone fill in the blank....

if you have _________________you don't need romping

if you have _________________you don't need claire de lune.

thank you!_

 
hepcat/romping and I dont know on claire de lune but it was nothing special!


----------



## blueyesdancing (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say i heart claire de lune....it is so soft and pretty and looks gorgeous on the cheekbones and down the center of the nose as a highlight.  Also, on fairer skin, if you line around the outside of your mouth with it, it can make your lips look fuller.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I'm from the school of save your money for something really different and special rather than having 20 different shades of teal that only you will be able to tell...but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Yuh huh, right on the mark!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres another -

If you have Coco Beach dont worry about Chocolate Brown, they are a very close match.


----------



## mac.lovers (Jun 25, 2007)

If you have Blue Storm pigment you don't need Naval Blue pigment.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2007)

If you have Motif, you don't need Claire de Lune, Motif is more melony/orangey though, so you have to beige it out a bit.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_yall are prob tired of me and trying to figure out romping but please can someone fill in the blank....

if you have _________________you don't need romping

if you have _________________you don't need claire de lune.

thank you!_

 
 if you have ______PLUM DRESSING___________you don't need romping


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2007)

How do you dupe Orange Tangent?  

Is is closer to Rule or Fab & Flashy or neither?


----------



## Eugenia (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_if you have chrome yellow, you do not need going bananas._

 
If you do not need (to be) going bananas, you really should not open this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I was interested in the messages about springtime skipper and aquavert both being close to juxt. But then when you look at those two (ss and aq) together, they seem quite differents.

Anyway, the SA at the store told me, as I was staring down the juxt, that if I had aquavert I didn't need it.

Also, that new cosmic from moonbathe is very similar (just lighter) than amber lights. Not sure if same texture. 



Now, the bottom line is that all of us do not need any more MAC e/s!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_If you do not need (to be) going bananas, you really should not open this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I was interested in the messages about springtime skipper and aquavert both being close to juxt. But then when you look at those two (ss and aq) together, they seem quite differents.

Anyway, the SA at the store told me, as I was staring down the juxt, that if I had aquavert I didn't need it.

Also, that new cosmic from moonbathe is very similar (just lighter) than amber lights. Not sure if same texture. 



*Now, the bottom line is that all of us do not need any more MAC e/s!*_

 
This is true, however it isn't stopping any of us from getting more.  This thread only helps us try and convience ourselves that we don't need the shadows that we want. 

I think Springtime Skipper has a much better texture and sheen that Juxt or Aquavert, and is worth the money, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 28, 2007)

Is Twinks e/s similar to Maroon pigment?


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 29, 2007)

night light pigment you don't need sumptous olive.  They look the same on my skin tone.  CRAP! LOL


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_night light pigment you don't need sumptous olive.  They look the same on my skin tone.  CRAP! LOL_

 
Really!? I don't think so- at least for me. I'm NW15, by the way.

I don't feel any great affection for Night Light, but would fight you if you tried to take my Sumptious Olive away!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

A Couple of Duping Questions - How Similar Are: 

* Anti-Establishment and Silver Ring? 

* Little Minx & Beautiful Iris?  Little Minx and Shale? 

* Say Yeah and Shroom? What about Sunday Best and Shroom?

* Flirty Number and Sable? 

* Orange Tangent and Fab & Flashy? 

* Coppering and Sunspolsion?

* Fertile and Mystical Mist? 

* Mythology and Sensualize? 

* Wishful and Nylon? 

* Moonflower and Prose and Fancy? 

And could someone suggest dupes for Banshee, Bagatalle, Oceanique,  Hippnotique, Gladabout, and Earlthy Delight?  Thank you in advance for your insights!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_A Couple of Duping Questions - How Similar Are: 

* Anti-Establishment and Silver Ring? 

* Little Minx & Beautiful Iris?  Little Minx and Shale? 

* Say Yeah and Shroom? What about Sunday Best and Shroom?

* Flirty Number and Sable? 

* Orange Tangent and Fab & Flashy? 

* Coppering and Sunspolsion?

* Fertile and Mystical Mist? 

* Mythology and Sensualize? 

* Wishful and Nylon? 

* Moonflower and Prose and Fancy? 

And could someone suggest dupes for Banshee, Bagatalle, Oceanique,  Hippnotique, Gladabout, and Earlthy Delight?  Thank you in advance for your insights!_

 
* Anti-Establishment and Silver Ring?  A-E is a tad darker in the pot, but the colors are very similar

* Fertile and Mystical Mist?  Very similar
* Coppering and Sunspolsion? Coppering, Antiqued and Gladabout are very similar.  Sunsplosion maybe as well.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Really!? I don't think so- at least for me. I'm NW15, by the way.

I don't feel any great affection for Night Light, but would fight you if you tried to take my Sumptious Olive away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well you're wrong, you have to be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 how can this be?  I wish they were different on me, but for some reason, NOT.  The finish of SO is slightly more gold-khaki, but not noticeable on me enough to warrant having this huge jar of pigment.  My SO is from last year's (or the year before, too much MAC in the house) holiday pallette.. could it be slightly different that how the regular e/s pots were produced? I don't know!

Well, another reason for the forum, to see swatches on ppl!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 1, 2007)

Brovado = Cranberry
(although Brovado is a bit lighter)

Tickles = Slip Pink
(slightly different finishes, both shiny)

NARS Mediteranee = Firespot
(the orange side of the Mediteranee duo is almost EXACTLY like firespot, although with more pigmented)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2007)

So are any of these worth getting if I have one or the other?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_A Couple of Duping Questions - How Similar Are: 

* Anti-Establishment and Silver Ring? 

* Little Minx & Beautiful Iris?  Little Minx and Shale? 

* Say Yeah and Shroom? What about Sunday Best and Shroom?

* Flirty Number and Sable? 

* Orange Tangent and Fab & Flashy? 

* Coppering and Sunspolsion?

* Fertile and Mystical Mist? 

* Mythology and Sensualize? 

* Wishful and Nylon? 

* Moonflower and Prose and Fancy? 

And could someone suggest dupes for Banshee, Bagatalle, Oceanique,  Hippnotique, Gladabout, and Earlthy Delight?  Thank you in advance for your insights!_


----------



## blueyesdancing (Jul 2, 2007)

Mystical Mist is way more purple than Fertile.  Hey that kinda rhymes hehe!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyesdancing* 

 
_Mystical Mist is way more purple than Fertile.  Hey that kinda rhymes hehe!_

 
Thanx - I will keep an eye out for it then.  You know, I think purple is the only word in the English language that does not rhyme with another.  Weird huh.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So are any of these worth getting if I have one or the other?_

 
prose and fancy & moonflower are a little similar. prose and fancy is more green, and moonflower is more blue with slight shimmer (different enough though imo to get both). 

little minx, beautiful iris and shale are all completely different.

say yeah is different than shroom. shroom has no color really (on light skin) and say yeah is a peachy-gold.

mythology and sensualize are completely different as well. mythology is more of a rusty amber, and sensualize is similar in color to mulch with a bit of red to it.

fertile and mystical mist are both dark purples, but mystical mist is more blue-based.

anti-establishment is just a hair darker than silver ring (a-e is not as metallic as sr).

flirty number and sable are completely different. sable is brown, flirty number is a taupey color.

orange tangent is more of a washed-out orange. fab & flashy is a true orange, sunplosion is tang (the drink, hahaha) orange. coppering is more of a red-copper (way different than sunplosion.

hope that helps you make your decision as to what to buy!


----------



## neeshie (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_
And could someone suggest dupes for Banshee, Bagatalle, Oceanique,  Hippnotique, Gladabout, and Earlthy Delight?  Thank you in advance for your insights!_

 

I think oceanique is similar to vex.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_I think oceanique is similar to vex._

 
Thanx!  Does anyone know how Lounge Wear from the Boudoir Hues Quad compares to Little Minx?  Thank ya kindly!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 9, 2007)

Is PetalPoint from Stange Hybrid similar to AfterDusk from MoonBathe?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Is PetalPoint from Stange Hybrid similar to AfterDusk from MoonBathe?_

 
No, not really.  Petal Point is a lighter pink, and a Frost.  After Dusk is a Sheertone Shimmer and it's a redder color, similar to Ambering Rose with a gold shimmer.  Also Petal Point is cooler and After Dusk is warm.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

Are Shadowy Lady and Fertile at all similar?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Is PetalPoint from Stange Hybrid similar to AfterDusk from MoonBathe?_

 
afterdusk is like nymphette lipglass for your cheeks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lobsteriffic* 

 
_Are Shadowy Lady and Fertile at all similar?_

 
Shadowy Lady is deeper than Fertile, and also a matte.  I also think that Shadowy Lady is basically the deepest darkest plum ever, whereas Fertile is a bit of a truer purple, there are similarities though.  Fertile is very similar to Entremauve pigment.  Did that help at all?


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 11, 2007)

yes it did help, thanks!! i have fertile and was wondering if i need shadowy lady. i love purples.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lobsteriffic* 

 
_yes it did help, thanks!! i have fertile and was wondering if i need shadowy lady. i love purples._

 
I have both.  I use them in different ways.  Shadowy Lady I use in the crease for a smokey look, and since Fertile has more color payoff, I use it along the lid with smudged liner and in the inner corner of my eyes.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_No, not really.  Petal Point is a lighter pink, and a Frost.  After Dusk is a Sheertone Shimmer and it's a redder color, similar to Ambering Rose with a gold shimmer.  Also Petal Point is cooler and After Dusk is warm._

 
Thank you!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 12, 2007)

If you have UD chains, your probably do not need Saturnal.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Jul 17, 2007)

Coco Pigment is similar to Satin Taupe e/s and Fuchsia Pigment is similar to Dollymix Blush IMHO!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 17, 2007)

I just realized... Warm Me Girl e/s (from the Dolly Mix quad) is a dead-ringer for Mythology, which I recently picked up from a member here.  There may be a hair of a difference between them but definitely not enough to warrant having both!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 18, 2007)

After doing a few swatches...if you have Pinked Mauve or Rose pigment you don't need Revved-Up from the Rushmetal collection.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

Um, hi!

Just wanted to say I was chatting on Live Chat to see what I could buy instead of Firespot and Going Bananas.

She said that the closest thing to Going Bananas=Nylon and Chrome Yellow

And 

Firespot= Orange with Amber Lights.

That is it!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone got any good dupe insights for flashtronic?  especially curious about the msf....  thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_anyone got any good dupe insights for flashtronic?  especially curious about the msf....  thanks!_

 
I posted what I thought would be good Flashtronic dupes in the Flashtronic thread.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 25, 2007)

I mixed Cranberry and Star Violet together and got a perfect dupe for Lovestone e/s. Just wanted to say that!


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 25, 2007)

Null, I take it back - I love Firespot and Off the Radar, just differently, take a peek (Both dry swatches).  Originally I commented that if you love Firespot you wouldn't need to buy Off the Radar b/c you may be disappointed.  After swatching them together I still LOVE firespot but I do too enjoy having Off the Radar.  BTW if you want Off the Radar to come out with more impact just use is w/ water or mixing medium (only obvious, LOL).  Anyhoo I hope this helps someone...


Firespot e/s on the left & Off the Radar Pigment on the right


----------



## LipstickChick (Jul 28, 2007)

From Rushmetal:

Thrills l/s (LE) = Ramblin' Rose (permanent)

Even the SA couldn't tell them apart on me!


----------



## miinx (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_if u have shroom...u don't need Nylon..._

 
ooh, no way! it probably varies depending on your skintone, but i'm extremely pale [as in a touch too light for nc15] and nylon shows up with a distinct gold/pastel yellow tone, whereas shroom is much more neutral.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Agreed.  I think Rose Blanc and Nylon are really similar with Nylon being lighter and more white; I also think a lot of colors similar to Nylon have been released with LE collections, but I think Shroom is pretty differnt.  It is far more beige and less bright than Nylon, I love it.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2007)

dupes ive found (cross brand)

BE Sex Kitten = MAC LE coco beach pigment
NARS Mediteranee duo = MAC Gold Mode and Off the Radar from Rushmetal
BE citrus twist = MAC paradisco but more pigmented
MAC rushmetal = MAC amberlights = Milani Sun Goddess
MAC Copperized = Milani Antiqued gold


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 2, 2007)

and also i just picked up *MUFE star powder in 910* today ....  dead on dupe for *golden olive pigment*


----------



## BohemianSheila (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's what I think so far & if I thought about it I could come up with way more!

Shimmermoss -> Steamy -> Surreal
Claire de Lune -> Motif -> Pink Opal p/m
Pink Pearl -> Stars N Rockets p/m
Juxt -> Springtime Skipper -> Golder’s Green p/m (?)
Freshwater -> Belle Azure
Purple Showers -> Endless Love -> Romping
Mancatcher -> Lavendar Skies
Fiction -> Greensmoke
Casino -> Amber Lights -> Cosmic
Plum Dressing -> Hepcat
Naked p/m -> Fairylite p/m -> Provence p/m
Sunpepper p/m -> Copperclast p/m
Accent Red p/m -> Ruby Red p/m
Coco p/m -> Subtle p/m -> Sunnydaze p/m
Jardin Aire p/m -> Dazzle Ray p/m -> Gold Mode p/m
Rose Blanc -> Amazon -> Nylon -> Magic Dust
Sushi Flower -> Budding Beauty
Kelly Green p/m -> Wondergrass
Spring Up -> Going Bananas -> Canary Yellow
Grape p/m -> Entremauve p/m -> Fertile
Goldmine -> Juiced -> Goldenrod
Blue Storm p/m -> Naval Blue p/m
UD X -> Gleam


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BohemianSheila* 

 
_Here's what I think so far & if I thought about it I could come up with way more!

Shimmermoss -> Steamy -> Surreal
Claire de Lune -> Motif -> Pink Opal p/m
Pink Pearl -> Stars N Rockets p/m
Juxt -> Springtime Skipper -> Golder’s Green p/m (?)
Freshwater -> Belle Azure
Purple Showers -> Endless Love -> Romping
Mancatcher -> Lavendar Skies
Fiction -> Greensmoke
Casino -> Amber Lights -> Cosmic
Plum Dressing -> Hepcat
Naked p/m -> Fairylite p/m -> Provence p/m
Sunpepper p/m -> Copperclast p/m
Accent Red p/m -> Ruby Red p/m
Coco p/m -> Subtle p/m -> Sunnydaze p/m
Jardin Aire p/m -> Dazzle Ray p/m -> Gold Mode p/m
Rose Blanc -> Amazon -> Nylon -> Magic Dust
Sushi Flower -> Budding Beauty
Kelly Green p/m -> Wondergrass
Spring Up -> Going Bananas -> Canary Yellow
Grape p/m -> Entremauve p/m -> Fertile
Goldmine -> Juiced -> Goldenrod
Blue Storm p/m -> Naval Blue p/m
UD X -> Gleam_

 
That's a really good dupe list, except I don't think Goldmine and Juiced are similar.  Especially because Juiced has an orangey color pay off opposed to Goldmine's straight shimmer/sheen.  Also Romping isn't close to Endless Love/Purple Showers.  The effect is different.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

How similar are Foolish Me and Style blushes?  Are they near identical?  TIA!


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 31, 2007)

Relaxing and Naked Lunch are basically interchangeable for me, which is nice since Relaxing was l/e.


----------



## mandragora (Sep 1, 2007)

What would be a good dupe for Rocker l/s?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_What would be a good dupe for Rocker l/s?_

 
One of the Sephora Glitter Lipsticks.  I've actually given it some thought and decided Sephora would have to do in the event that I can't get my hands on another one. I think #88 might be the shade to go with :
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=3902 

I know that for me atleast, Rocker looks a bit brown/burgundy/red in the tube, but goes on more red than anything else, and this color is closer to a true red, so it may have to be layered with something else like the Cream Lipstick in #51. HTH.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are still a few differences between Shimmermoss and Steamy..Steamy is greener than Shimmermoss, which has more blue in it.

to add to this thread:

If you have mulch you don't need bronze.
If you have Amber Lights you don't need casino.
If you have Floral Fantasy you don't need Romping
If you have Rule you don't need Fab n Flashy.
If you have SHimmermoss you don't need Aquadisiac.
If you have Overgrown you don't need eyepopping
If you have Swimming you don't need Wondergrass
If you have Rye you don't need patina
If you have deep truth you don't need flashtrack or contrast
If you have Copper Sparkle you don't need Rushmetal


If you have Saturnal you don't need Sable Wrap


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_if you have chrome yellow, you do not need going bananas._

 
Chrome Yellow is very different from Going Bananas to me....CY is a very vivid yellow, while GB is paler and has more white/cream in it maybe much more similar to Bright Sunshine.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_There are still a few differences between Shimmermoss and Steamy..Steamy is greener than Shimmermoss, which has more blue in it.

to add to this thread:
 SNIP

If you have SHimmermoss you don't need Aquadisiac.
If you have Swimming you don't need Wondergrass....
SNIP_

 
For these two, I disagree. I am NC45, and these colors look completely different on me. Shimmermoss was more shimmery and green than Aquadisiac. And swimming is darker and has a slight shimmer to it, while Wondergrass is this grassy, bright green color with no shimmer.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

If you have macrovoilet f/l you don't need deep purple pigment
If you have lure l/l you don't need chicory l/l


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

question: if i have all greys and blcks sofar released do i need any of the smke signal quads? TIA


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_No, not really.  Petal Point is a lighter pink, and a Frost.  After Dusk is a Sheertone Shimmer and it's a redder color, similar to Ambering Rose with a gold shimmer.  Also Petal Point is cooler and After Dusk is warm._

 
Actually, Ambering Rose is not similar to After Dusk.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

lleisuretime= plum dressing
intoxicate=shadowy lady
trax= star voilet ( so much smoother and less gold glitter, but more of a duochrome )


----------



## Triskele (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_question: if i have all greys and blcks sofar released do i need any of the smke signal quads? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You probably won't need the warm quad (unless you're nuts about having gold glitter instead of silver in your black), but from what I see, the cool quad is distinctly pretty blueish, so you may want it. However, I'd try it out first!


----------



## annichka05 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_trax= star voilet ( so much smoother and less gold glitter, but more of a duochrome )_

 
I disagree, trax and star violet don't look anything alike on my skin.


----------



## Ambi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annichka05* 

 
_I disagree, trax and star violet don't look anything alike on my skin._

 
Not on me either [NW15], Trax is a kinda muted violet color, SV is a bright, red-ish purple.


----------



## acidtongue (Sep 20, 2007)

These were identical on my skin:

Blue calm = Ben nye lumiere luxe powder in cosmic blue

Bright sunshine = Ben nye lumiere luxe powder in sun yellow


----------



## Shanns (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

i think that juxt and springtime skipper are very different. to me juxt is light and more golden.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 29, 2007)

What would be a good dupe for Cosmic from the Moonbathe collection?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_What would be a good dupe for Cosmic from the Moonbathe collection?_

 
Amber Lights would be very close!


----------



## Keysten (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to you guys, I have returned Hepcat b/c I have Plum Dressing and Shimmermoss b/C I have Steamy, Aquadasiac! I always get home w/ new e/s and realize I have purchased a double!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have Woodwinked you don't need Cosmic.
If you have Naked Lunch you don't need Jete.


----------



## Eugenia (Oct 2, 2007)

If I have ??????????, I don't need Cloudburst.

Please help me fill in that blank. Thanks!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_If I have ??????????, I don't need Cloudburst.

Please help me fill in that blank. Thanks!_

 
I know some people will disagree with me, but I think if you have Black Tied, you don't need Cloudburst. I swatched them on my hand next to each other and there were no striking differences.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What about UD Oil Slick and Mac Black Tied -- are these dupes? Just curious as these one will arrive in my mailbox quite soon & i fear disappointment...oh well, it was a swap :-l


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_What about UD Oil Slick and Mac Black Tied -- are these dupes? Just curious as these one will arrive in my mailbox quite soon & i fear disappointment...oh well, it was a swap :-l_

 
For the most part, yes they are dupes.  Oil Slick is supposed to have multi-colored glitter, but when I swatched it, I never really saw it, it looked more silver than anything.  Generally the color pay off with UD shadows is better, and the texture softer so you will get a more dramatic look with it, which means that conversely, you could use your Black Tied for a more subtle smokey look.  HTH.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_For these two, I disagree. I am NC45, and these colors look completely different on me. Shimmermoss was more shimmery and green than Aquadisiac. And swimming is darker and has a slight shimmer to it, while Wondergrass is this grassy, bright green color with no shimmer.





_

 
yea i agree, i feel shimmermoss is a very shimmery metallic teal whereas aquadisiac is more baby-blue/teal with silver glitter specks.


----------



## ixiechic (Oct 8, 2007)

I think that Blue storm pigment and Blue storm e/s are pretty much the same....
I bought Blue storm e/s recently having forgotton about my Blue storm pigment and I was most disappointed!


----------



## Eugenia (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Karen_B.
I do have black tied!

Here's one more. 
If I have ???????????, I don't need cumulus (blue storm)

thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_Thanks Karen_B.
I do have black tied!

Here's one more. 
If I have ???????????, I don't need cumulus (blue storm)

thanks!_

 
Do you have Venus?  You could blend that with a silver like Electra and dupe it.


----------



## Tash (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_If you have Woodwinked you don't need Cosmic.
If you have Naked Lunch you don't need Jete._

 

And for me Naked Lunch and Jete are nothing alike on my skin.


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good dupe for De Menthe? I just lost it and it was one of my favorites!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 18, 2007)

I find this helpful:http://raquel13.com/makeup/
I've used this site to do comparison.
Over all just get what you want to get. I mean each color has it's own prettiness. Each one has it's own kick and hue to it. I can put on Juxt one day and turn around and put on Aquavert and get two total different effects. Yes, MAC is dupping colors, from a satin to a frost, that's the beauty of chemistry dang it. In one collection it's and e/s next 3 collection it's a pigment, marketing people is no joke. Some colors I may just primarly wear in the spring time, like Brill or Vellum. In the winter months Cranberry and Plum Dressing. I was always told looks can be deceiving. Buy what the hell you want and enjoy life..that's my take on X vs Y. Get all what you can in life any way the shelf life of MAC e/s is only 2 years tops..


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread has me more confused than ever. I think similar colors appear differently on every person.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 20, 2007)

If you have Gracious Me shadestick you don't really need Kitchmas pigment since the colour is really simliar  and the piment just turns into a mass of glitter all over your face (or maybe thats just me!!)


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm woodwinked and cosmic do not look the same on me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_If you have Woodwinked you don't need Cosmic.
If you have Naked Lunch you don't need Jete._


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_Thanks Karen_B.
I do have black tied!

Here's one more. 
If I have ???????????, I don't need cumulus (blue storm)

thanks!_

 





 Maybe Silver Ring....


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2007)

If you have Night Light & Old Gold, you probably do need Copperized.  If you have Ben Nye Bronze Lumiere Luxe Powder, you probably do not need to get Cocomotion.


----------



## Eugenia (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, AppleDiva. I decided to go ahead and get the cumulus, since I do not have Silver Ring. : )


Now if I have Sunday Best (and I do!),...do I need vapour/vapor??


----------



## Eugenia (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Do you have Venus? You could blend that with a silver like Electra and dupe it._

 

I have neither of those and decided to go ahead and get (swap for) the cumulus. 

I appreciate the help though.

One more question (and I apologize for the double post)

How similar are Dovefeather and Velour? Can anyone point me to a swatch? Thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_





 Maybe Silver Ring...._

 
Silver Ring is darker.  I swatched those two actually.  I think you'd have to mix current perm. colors to dupe Cumulus with the current MAC line.  But I am sure you could find a silver in another line that dupes it.  It isn't terribly unique.

Opps, didn't see that you already decided to get it. Lol.


----------



## Eugenia (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah, couldn't resist. It may not be unique but it's really pretty! And I don't have a nice silver that's not too dark and not too light. With the blueish twinge, it goes so nicely with the other three I now have. : )


Now, do I need Vapour?
I have Sunday Best, I'm getting Goldbit. 

Any opinions? I also have Magic Dust and BB Bone. I don't want to invest in yet another highlighter/inner lid shade unless vapour is that unique. THanks!


Oh, and to add mine to the Cosmic/Woodwinked/Amberlights discussion. I tried all three on (no I don't have three eyes, I took turns) in the store, looking at them both inside and outside. They are all different. Woodwinked is the plain sister, more for everyday daytime wear. Amber is more orangey, more dramatic, perhaps? And Cosmic was just right--perfect (the prettiest one on me). I'm NC20 most of the year with medium amber brown eyes.


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 22, 2007)

How similar are Slip Pink and Sweet Lust?


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 24, 2007)

What would be a good dupe for the pinky beige of the new Antiquitease MES duo? I know the gold side is similar to Amber Lights, but love the other side better and wonder what from the perm is close to identical--please let there be one!!!


EDIT: Went to my local MAC counter, the manager even tried finding me a dupe. There was nothing exact, some were too shimmery, frosty, etc so I guess if and when I ever finish my beloved pinky-beige portion of Engaging, I'll just suck it up and pick another colour to lust after!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi i was just wondering is *Shadowy Lady* e/s anything like *Cranberry *e/s as my boyfriend is getting me cranberry e/s and some eye palettes and i see thar shadowy lady seem a bit similar? but i have only seen them on macs website so its hard to tell. Thanks in advance


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Hi i was just wondering is *Shadowy Lady* e/s anything like *Cranberry *e/s as my boyfriend is getting me cranberry e/s and some eye palettes and i see thar shadowy lady seem a bit similar? but i have only seen them on macs website so its hard to tell. Thanks in advance_

 
Do you mean Star Violet?  Because Cranberry and Shadow Lady are nothing a light.  Cranberry is a frosty red/pink, like the fruit, and Shadowy Lady is matte, deep eggplant.  I would check out the swatches on the MAC website for reference.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know a good dupe of Subtle pigment?  TIA!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Do you mean Star Violet? Because Cranberry and Shadow Lady are nothing a light. Cranberry is a frosty red/pink, like the fruit, and Shadowy Lady is matte, deep eggplant. I would check out the swatches on the MAC website for reference._

 
Yea sorry i must of meant Star Violet  thanks


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Anyone know a good dupe of Subtle pigment?  TIA!_

 
Innuendo e/s.. but that came out with the same collection as Subtle & its a limited edition shadow =)


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Yea sorry i must of meant Star Violet  thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they are similar in that they are both plum-y colors but Cranberry is more red and brighter while Star Violet is "pinky-brown" and more metallic.. i think its worth having both!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_they are similar in that they are both plum-y colors but Cranberry is more red and brighter while Star Violet is "pinky-brown" and more metallic.. i think its worth having both!_

 
Thank you


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone know how Family Silver MES compares to Quarry MES from the Flashtronic collection?


----------



## MissVivaMac (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Girlie you dont need Rio De Rosa

If you have Silver Ring you dont need Swan Lake

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Brun you dont need Concrete

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Swiss Chocolate you dont need Espresso

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Sharkskin shadestick you dont need Graphito paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_

 
This is a great list, but a couple I disagree...Swiss chocolate when blended correctly is a great crease color with sketch, and espresso is dark enough to create a smoky eye.

Also embark is going to come out a lil auburn but twinks is going to have a soft shimmer to it.

I would also say if you have vanilla you dont need vapour.

If you are looking for a highlighter phloof! is great and I stopped using pink freeze.

If you have bitter, you dont need the mcqueen lime green(forgot the name)

If you have blacktied I would skip nehru and just go for carbon.


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2007)

If you have tarnish power point you don't need inky liquidlast.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2007)

In reference to the Matte2: 

If you have Shadowy Lady you don't need Signed, Sealed. 
If you have Passionate you don't need Post Haste. 
If you have Embark you don't need Handwritten. 
And if you have Electric Eel you don't need Clarity. 

I also think Prussian and Blu Noir are similar, but the latter is discontinued. 

I like the Matte2, but nearly half of them are just better formulations of existing colors.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to say Nocturnelle e/s is the shimmery version of Fig 1.

I compared them side by side on my NC45 skin, and they looked the same, just Nocturnelle has shimmer.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 14, 2007)

what about those tons of bronzey-browns? if i have Bronze e/s, which of these would i need the least: Mulch / Tempting / Twinks / Romp?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_what about those tons of bronzey-browns? if i have Bronze e/s, which of these would i need the least: Mulch / Tempting / Twinks / Romp?_

 
Hmm, probably Tempting or Mulch.  I think Mulch is deeper and browner though.  I vote for scratching Tempting off the to-get list. I haven't used my Tempting in years.


----------



## user46 (Nov 15, 2007)

in my opinion, if you have Wishful e/s, you don't need Lightshade e/s
both LE, i believe.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_what about those tons of bronzey-browns? if i have Bronze e/s, which of these would i need the least: Mulch / Tempting / Twinks / Romp?_

 
Well Romp is a golden brown, Twinks is a pink brown, Mulch and Tempting are the bronzy bronzes, I say go with Tempting!


----------



## shesparkles (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Anyone know a good dupe of Subtle pigment?  TIA!_

 
Coco or Mauvement, tho Mauvement is chunkier and more prone to fallout.

BTW I find Innuendo to be similar but lighter than any of these. HTH!


----------



## RoseMe (Nov 21, 2007)

If you want Nars Orgasm but not the price tag, Jane blusher in 04 Blushing Earth Sheer is SERIOUSLY close to it.  On the skin there is really no way to tell them apart (on me anyways!).


----------



## foreverymoment (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbowcrushed* 

 
_hepcat/romping and I dont know on claire de lune but it was nothing special!_

 

HEPCAT + STARS N ROCKETS = ROMPING...
or something dang close to it.






HTH


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 26, 2007)

I just hauled for Metal-X and Goldspice was already sold out so instead I bought Amber Lights.

Amber Lights ES + Mangomix SS = Goldspice!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 1, 2007)

If I have Pink Opal pigment, do I need Vapour eyeshadow?


----------



## macaddict_xo (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have Falling star you dont need Cranberry. IMO I find these two to be identicle on me


----------



## macaddict_xo (Dec 2, 2007)

Also if you have Zeal then you dont need Slip pink and vice-versa


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2007)

The only true dupes I have/seen are Wishful and Naked Lunch. There is very little difference in the 2. Many of the items you guys are comparing are nothing alike, though. While they may favor each other or resemble slightly I surely wouldn't outright call them "dupes".


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Clarity and Electric Eel AND Juxt and Springtime Skipper are the only ones I know of :\


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 3, 2007)

IMO, Juxt and Springtime Skipper are quite different.  They are on me at least.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 4, 2007)

I find Sushi Flower, Girlie and Angelcake are similar on my skin. They're all different shades of pink, but not different enough to make me want to buy all three.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_If I have Pink Opal pigment, do I need Vapour eyeshadow?_

 
The textures of the two are quite different - Pink Opal's _much_ frostier and Vapour can come off chalky.  Vapour also flashes more blue and Pink Opal more pink - on me, at least.  Outside of that, there's no need to rush out and get one if you have the other.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 5, 2007)

If you have Opulent Pearlizer Pigment, you do not need to Soft Flame loose Beauty Powder.


----------



## shesparkles (Dec 8, 2007)

If you have Expensive Pink, you don't need In Living Pink (which is DC'ed anyway). Now I have three of the same color. 

They are very very slightly different, but I can't imagine anyone needing both.


----------



## shesparkles (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_I find Sushi Flower, Girlie and Angelcake are similar on my skin. They're all different shades of pink, but not different enough to make me want to buy all three._

 
Sushi Flower is much more coral on me than Girlie.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone know good dupes for the Bobbi Brown Velvet Plum Metallics pallette? Especially the two darker shades, they were beautiful...


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 8, 2007)

Any good dupes for Violet Pigment?

I do not have $20 to buy it right now. Any other product similar to it? Pressed or loose?


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jan 18, 2008)

do you think slip pink is a dupe for neutral pink??


----------



## Kitt3n (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_do you think slip pink is a dupe for neutral pink??_

 
I swatched neutral pink and girlie on my NW20 skin and found they are almost identical.

HTH!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 28, 2008)

NEED a good dupe for *De Menthe e/s *- MAC live chat said Steamy but by looking at the swatch I don't agree and was thinking more surreal... what do you ladies think?


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 30, 2008)

shroom and jest look really similar on my eyes which i was dissapointed about as i was hoping jest was a bit more peachy.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_Coco or Mauvement, tho Mauvement is chunkier and more prone to fallout.

BTW I find Innuendo to be similar but lighter than any of these. HTH!_

 
Mauvement reminds me more of Copperclast than Coco.


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 12, 2008)

ANYONE know of a good dupe for the shimmery pinky-beige portion of Engaging MES? 

I feel silly that I keep buying new ones when I'm only really using up one side


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL thats the side I love of engaging too! When it came out and before I bought a backup we tried to find one EXACTLY like it in the regular line and couldn't, there were some different finishes and duochromes that made it look different. But IMO you put something similar you may not notice the difference. I just did a swatch test (I'm sorry I don't have a digital camera, and the camera phone pic didn't come out great) so I swatched it against what I have and here's my opinion:

Engaging MES pinky-beige side
vs. Nanogold: the duochrome-ness of Nanogold comes through, so it looks pinker than Engaging, also a lustre so you have to swipe quite a bit (on mine at least) to load up your brush with colour
vs. Helium pigment: got this in the holiday set, as you may guess too pink
vs. Shimmertime pigment:got this from the keepsake set, not a bad dupe IMO, pretty close on colour, pigment goes on more concentrated on brush whereas you have to swipe a bit on the MES to get a similar tone. 
vs. Lily White pigment: got this from the holiday set as well, not bad if you do a light hand, looks more silvery compared along side the MES.

I don't have it but I wonder about swatching it along side some lighter colours like Ricepaper? I only have dazzlelight. 

I'm actually quite surprised, I always apply this over Fresco Rose PP so I get a more pinky tone, but swatching it on my skin along side other slightly pink toned things made the MES not look pinky at all. Hence my comment about a light e/s. 

Give it a try if you have some of the holiday pigment sets....and like I said, when its on your eyes I find it hard to tell sometimes.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

My dupe request:
Any colour similar to the *Fafi High Top lipstick*?? 
I don't really need the multicolour effect, more just the light purple/plum colour that comes off in the swatches we've seen on here.

TIA!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_do you think slip pink is a dupe for neutral pink??_

 
I thought that but Slip Pink doesn't have enough mauve in it, which is why I broke down and got Neutral Pink. =P  It's such a beautiful colour!  Velvet (SP) applies differently from satin too (NP), which is another reason to get NP.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm so glad to strike these off even the bottom of my wishlist!  Flowerplay l/s (Strange Hybrid) swatched exactly the same as Utterly Frivolous l/s (Fafi) on me even tho the former is _much_ brighter, and the MA I talked to today was wearing Utterly Frivolous l/s with Squeeze It l/g and the combo looked like Strawbaby!  

Someone else noted Squeeze It is very similar to Happenin' Gal l/g (BLM), so armed with Flowerplay and Happenin' Gal I can gladly move on from Fafi!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke
_

 
I think Humid and Greensmoke are different greens, they don't seem similar to me.

I think Rebel and Rougette are similar colored lipsticks.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

now that were on the topic does anyone know good dupes or similar colors to the fafi eye quads i don't like that the colors are so sheer and i want similar colors with better  colour payoff.... i know vanilla and pink venus are perm but what perm colors will give me the other 6 shadows


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay if someone owns the two following shadows, please help me out!

I was at my MAC counter contemplating Fafi Quad 1....so I swatched Hey and tried to find a dupe in a regular e/s. Well I swatched Grain and on my NW15 it looked like a good dupe.

So can someone who owns these maybe do a side by side swatch and pic?? Or was the lighting off and/or I'm just off my rocker??


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO - you don't need Nanogold from N if you already have Claire de Lune from Moonbathe. Different textures but verrry similar in colour


----------



## gatsby (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO, Peppier is pretty close to the coral-y shade in Fafi Eyes 2. It's not a perfect match (the one in the quad has silver glitter, and is more pinky) and Peppier is LE/DC so you'd have to buy it online, not in-store. Still


----------



## alygolightly (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there a MAC lipstick similar to Glam lipstick?


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 29, 2008)

How similar are blue edge and wait till dark?


----------



## shesparkles (Mar 1, 2008)

Any opinions on Gleam vs. UD Deluxe e/s in Scratch? If other brands are allowed in this thread,


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_Any opinions on Gleam vs. UD Deluxe e/s in Scratch? If other brands are allowed in this thread, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not alike at all IMO..... scratch has a very nice texture... and shows up a light tannish pink but more on the pink side.  Gleam on me is just orangy gold but has a crappy texture (lustre) so it is chunky with no alot of color payoff.  If you are getting one or the other DEFINATLY get scratch! If you want something close to Gleam but very pigmented, get the Bon Bon duo from Too Faced (dunno if they still make it) Its the color Gleam is supposed to be (pinky gold duochrome) but goes on sooooo nice!


----------



## shesparkles (Mar 1, 2008)

That's exactly what I was wondering--thanks so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Not alike at all IMO..... scratch has a very nice texture... and shows up a light tannish pink but more on the pink side.  Gleam on me is just orangy gold but has a crappy texture (lustre) so it is chunky with no alot of color payoff.  If you are getting one or the other DEFINATLY get scratch! If you want something close to Gleam but very pigmented, get the Bon Bon duo from Too Faced (dunno if they still make it) Its the color Gleam is supposed to be (pinky gold duochrome) but goes on sooooo nice!_


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been looking forever for a dupe of Flutterby (from the Madame B. collection) -- a MAC MA said that Politely Pink was close, but on me, it was nothing like my beloved Flutterby.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gatsby* 

 
_IMO, Peppier is pretty close to the coral-y shade in Fafi Eyes 2. It's not a perfect match (the one in the quad has silver glitter, and is more pinky) and Peppier is LE/DC so you'd have to buy it online, not in-store. Still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In my opinion they are exactly the same.  I bought the quad for that color only to get home and realize that I already had it.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know a mac dupe for emote? thanks x


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2008)

Can someone please tell me is there a good dupe for deckchair pigment?  Thanks!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Can someone please tell me is there a good dupe for deckchair pigment?  Thanks!_

 

I think this and Goldenaire pigment are _very_ close, but I actually prefer the look of Goldenaire.   HTH


----------



## marieeve2010 (Mar 19, 2008)

if I have melon pig do I need apricot pink pig?

thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 19, 2008)

Melon and Apricot Pink do not look alike.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 24, 2008)

does anybody know a dupe for 2N lipglass??


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 24, 2008)

I got Modest Tone, Grain & Orb.. do I need Bisque? =\


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 25, 2008)

Revved Up from Rushmetal looks really close to Apricot Pink IMO.
And this may not be an exact dupe but Full on Lust l/g to me looks very close to 2N l/g.
Perky l/g from Balloonacy looks exactly like Lull l/g from Flashtronic.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 25, 2008)

My MA rec'd me Girlie in place of the sold out Neutral Pink. Should I still ebay for NP?


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_what about those tons of bronzey-browns? if i have Bronze e/s, which of these would i need the least: Mulch / Tempting / Twinks / Romp?_

 
I'd have to say Mulch.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gatsby* 

 
_IMO, Peppier is pretty close to the coral-y shade in Fafi Eyes 2. It's not a perfect match (the one in the quad has silver glitter, and is more pinky) and Peppier is LE/DC so you'd have to buy it online, not in-store. Still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The colour from Fafi Eyes 2 is a bit more orange on me than Peppier... so I use Peppier mixed with a bit of orange!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_now that were on the topic does anyone know good dupes or similar colors to the fafi eye quads i don't like that the colors are so sheer and i want similar colors with better colour payoff.... i know vanilla and pink venus are perm but what perm colors will give me the other 6 shadows_

 
Try Coral (Pro) and Swimming for two of the colours from Quad 2


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Does anyone know a mac dupe for emote? thanks x_

 
I have Emote and really dont like it... its too dirty looking for me.  Would be more than happy to send it to you for free, only been used like twice! 
PM me!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Any good dupes for Violet Pigment?

I do not have $20 to buy it right now. Any other product similar to it? Pressed or loose?_

 
The violet side of Mi'Lady MES is pretty close to Violet pigment IMO.  But unfortunately it's LE.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Does anyone know a mac dupe for emote? thanks x_

 
I have both Emote blush and Accentuate/Sculpt and to my NC30 skin, Emote and Sculpt powder looks exactly alike but Sculpt has the better texture.  If you're gonna use Emote for contouring alone it's best to just go for the Sculpt powder or the Accentuate/Sculpt duo powders.


----------



## shesparkles (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_My MA rec'd me Girlie in place of the sold out Neutral Pink. Should I still ebay for NP?_

 
Girlie is much closer to Slip Pink than Neutral Pink. NP has a mauve coolness to it and the others are warmer IMO. I'm looking for an NP dupe myself, the ladies at MUA suggested Lancome Exhibition, and UD Illegal is the same as Exhibition but matte so I'm going with that. Haven't found any swatches of Illegal vs. NP though.


----------



## Lutya (Mar 28, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to post this but didn't want to start a new thread...

anyway, anyone know if there is a Paint that is at all close to the Paint Pot Stray Grey?  I love the color of Stray Grey but like the textures of paints better...


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know of a good dupe of Sweet Sienna pigment? Thanks


----------



## greeneyes81 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry if these were mentioned already, but these are mine:

if you have LIght Flush, you don't need Petticoat (although Petticoat might be peachier, but on me -- NW20 -- they are very similar)

if you have Utterly Frivolous, you don't need Strawberry Blonde (i have both, and on me they are almost identical, UF a bit brighter maybe)

if you have Black Tied, you don't need the Smoking Eyes Quad (umm the warm one? with the black shade -- smoking? -- that has multicolored sparkle. comes out looking almost exactly like BT)

i'm sure there's more, but my brain is not functioning today. i need naps!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

anybody got any dupes for heatherette?


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_anybody got any dupes for heatherette?_

 
I wanna know too!! I'm trying to find a dupe for Lollipop Loving l/s........


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke_

 
But but but!! HUMID AND GREENSMOKE ARE SOOO DIFFERENT IMO... greensmoke only has a tiny lil bit of green in it, it's more like olive >.<"


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

if you have swish and amber lights, you don't need juiced. YOU CAN JUST MIX THOSE 2 UP and get juiced!


----------



## jennafizzy (May 5, 2008)

are there any permanent eyeshadows that are close to french grey? It looks so pretty.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennafizzy* 

 
_are there any permanent eyeshadows that are close to french grey? It looks so pretty._

 
Maaaaybe Coquette, but French Grey was pretty unique IMO.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lutya* 

 
_I wasn't sure where to post this but didn't want to start a new thread...

anyway, anyone know if there is a Paint that is at all close to the Paint Pot Stray Grey?  I love the color of Stray Grey but like the textures of paints better..._

 
NVM...


----------



## KikiB (May 6, 2008)

Okay I saw the swatches of Silly Girl from Balloonacy, but the CCO did not have it and I am really jonesing for it. Are there any Lipglasses, Lustreglasses, or what not that are dupes for it?


----------



## panda0410 (May 14, 2008)

If you have Lady Bug you dont need Cockney. I just got my Cockney today and put it on next to my Lady Bug - on my lips you CANNOT tell the difference. It will get used anyway, I love reds


----------



## couturesista (May 18, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 

 
_this is hard cause i have noticed that some colors look idenitcal on me but on others are totally different
but here are mine
almond icing = seedy pearl, sea myth
belle azure = fresh water
juxt = sorintime skipper
sharkskin = graphito
sadly i know this is probably only me but golden olive and golders green shows up the same on me.....i know that most people don't have this issue, i have swatched them to death and on everyone else there is a difference
rite of spring = pink opal....again probably only on me
tease n teal = teal piggie
now i'm sure on someone fair skinned they would see the difference..but on me they look the same no matter how hard or long i look at them._

 
I wish I had read this post 2 days ago! I brought freshwater and when I got home I looked in my palette and I could have sworn freshwater was looking back at me, nope it was BELLE AZZURE!


----------



## cocodivatime (May 18, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_If you have Star Violet... you don't need Cranberry._

 

Oh my goodness really?  i think i have star violet in a premade palette from the holiday but i have to check.  
If so this is great news b-cuz cranberry was on my list.......but not anymore if they are similar.  wahoo.  thanks!


----------



## cocodivatime (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Actually Bronze, Amber Lights, and Cosmic are very similar._

 

I'm new to all this but i don't think bronze and amber lights are similar.  Bronze is more bronze and amber lights has a gold tint to it.


----------



## CreamPuffer (May 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm sorry if I'm not allowed to do this.  But I really like hey from the Fafi eyes 1 quad but don' care for the other 3 so can't justify having the entire quad as a result.   Is there a dupe to it?
Thanks


----------



## shesparkles (May 19, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Oh my goodness really?  i think i have star violet in a premade palette from the holiday but i have to check.  
If so this is great news b-cuz cranberry was on my list.......but not anymore if they are similar.  wahoo.  thanks!_

 


They are similar but not the same, IMO, Star Violet is darker and purple-r as you might expect from the name. It works well as a crease color for Cranberry actually. I think on darker skintones it might be hard to tell them apart, but you should probably swatch on yourself


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 3, 2008)

If I have Sweet Sienna pigment, do I really need Magnetic Fields e/s??


----------



## shesparkles (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_If I have Sweet Sienna pigment, do I really need Magnetic Fields e/s??_

 

I would say yes. Sweet Sienna is not as dark and is more gray. On me Magnetic Fields is indistinguishable from Smut, but that's much darker than SS pigment. If you have Smut, though, you might want to swatch them both on yourself before you buy. 

HTH!


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_Hi,

I'm sorry if I'm not allowed to do this.  But I really like hey from the Fafi eyes 1 quad but don' care for the other 3 so can't justify having the entire quad as a result.   Is there a dupe to it?
Thanks_

 
I've read that All That Glitters is very close to Hey-HTH!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_I would say yes. Sweet Sienna is not as dark and is more gray. On me Magnetic Fields is indistinguishable from Smut, but that's much darker than SS pigment. If you have Smut, though, you might want to swatch them both on yourself before you buy. 

HTH!_

 
Yes, this info did help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I compared Magnetic Fields with Too Faced DirtBag and they are pretty similar.  Smut and Magnetic Fields are not the same on me.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 8, 2008)

Is it true that Clarity and Electric Eel are like the same color or vert very close??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Is it true that Clarity and Electric Eel are like the same color or vert very close??_

 
Yes.  The difference is the finish.  Clarity is a Matte2 so it's easier to work with.


----------



## Madonna (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there a dupe for Nice Vice P/P?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madonna* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Nice Vice P/P?_

 
In terms of color only, or are you looking for something else to use as a paint pot/paint in a similar color?


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 10, 2008)

If you have Phloof!, you don't need Shore Leave and vice versa. I swatched them on my hand at the store and could not tell the difference (I am NC200).


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 11, 2008)

to anyone who got cool heat, how similar are the shadows to the ones from lure? i already have waternymph and aquavert..


----------



## Madonna (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madonna* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Nice Vice P/P?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_In terms of color only, or are you looking for something else to use as a paint pot/paint in a similar color?_

 

Yes, in terms of a similar color to use as a paint pot/base. Thanks!


----------



## bis (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!


If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke
_

 
I don't agree, Humid and Greensmoke are very different, at least on me. Humid is green, Greensmoke more dark and mor olive-y.

I am a NW15/20.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_If you have Phloof!, you don't need Shore Leave and vice versa. I swatched them on my hand at the store and could not tell the difference (I am NC200)._

 
i agree!  i exchanged my phloof! because it's identical to shore leave.  i'm NC35.


----------



## bis (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Really!? I don't think so- at least for me. I'm NW15, by the way.

I don't feel any great affection for Night Light, but would fight you if you tried to take my Sumptious Olive away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I would have expected to be Sumptuous Olive to be more brown than green.
Am I wrong?


----------



## bis (Jun 12, 2008)

And while we are scrating things from the wish list:

Is Nanogold close to Goldmine, Retrospeck and Gorgeous Gold?


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 12, 2008)

This might just be on my skin, so take this with a grain of salt.

You don't need Mythology if you have Expensive Pink. (I am NC 45 with highly visiable yellow undertones, and they are identical on me. The MA couldn't even tell the difference)

If you have Plum Dressing you don't need Star Violet. (Again, on my skin you truly cannot tell the difference.)


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_I would say yes. Sweet Sienna is not as dark and is more gray. On me Magnetic Fields is indistinguishable from Smut, but that's much darker than SS pigment. If you have Smut, though, you might want to swatch them both on yourself before you buy. 

HTH!_

 

I meant to say this too. Smut, Magnetic Fields and Mystery are pretty much the same on my NC45 skin also.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_And while we are scrating things from the wish list:

Is Nanogold close to Goldmine, Retrospeck and Gorgeous Gold?_

 
Nanogold is NOT close to Goldmine nor Gorgeous Gold.   May be closer to Retrospeck, but I cannot say for sure.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madonna* 

 
_Yes, in terms of a similar color to use as a paint pot/base. Thanks!_

 
Perhaps Artjam Paint.  That is darker plum.  Or Royal Hue Shadestick.  That again is a dark purple though.  I think both are d/c'd but they shouldn't be hard to find.  But you could always use Artifact for pink based plums and purples.  HTH


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_to anyone who got cool heat, how similar are the shadows to the ones from lure? i already have waternymph and aquavert.._

 
I think Warm Chill is similar to Aquavert.  Warm Chill is more gold though, and on me you see less green and more gold, so in the end Aquavert was a better option.  Now Gulf Stream and Waternymph = Not The Same.  On me, Gulf Stream was VERY similar to Shimmermoss.  The former was just a bit more intense, but not much so.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Hiya... 
If I already have PARADISCO (frost - Soft bright pinky-coral with golden shimmer), 
do I need EXPENSIVE PINK? (Veluxe Pearl - Pink with gold duochrome)

same color, different finish? 

I read somewhere someone describing 'expensive pink' should've been named 'expensive peach'... which is what I imagine to be approaching soft pinky coral


----------



## Peppahmint (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there anything really close to MAC Giddy? I miss that color!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_And while we are scrating things from the wish list:

Is Nanogold close to Goldmine, Retrospeck and Gorgeous Gold?_

 

No not at all.  They are all very different.  I have all 4 colors and they are not similar.  Goldmine is more of a yellowy gold gold and gorgeous gold is lighter.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but could someone suggest a dupe for cobalt?


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 22, 2008)

if u have NYX Atlantic u dont need MAC Blue flame, i have a swatch of the two up in the NYX swatch section, dead on dupes


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have Neutral Pink e/s, your probably do not need Illegal Cargo e/s.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

What is a good dupe for VIP (pink e/s) from the Heatherette Trio 2?


----------



## kelcia (Jun 22, 2008)

Electric Eel and Clarity are basically the same color. Electric Eel isn't matte and Clarity is.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Hiya... 
If I already have PARADISCO (frost - Soft bright pinky-coral with golden shimmer), 
do I need EXPENSIVE PINK? (Veluxe Pearl - Pink with gold duochrome)

same color, different finish? 

I read somewhere someone describing 'expensive pink' should've been named 'expensive peach'... which is what I imagine to be approaching soft pinky coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Everyone needs Expensive Pink, IMO.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Recommended MAC dupes*

I thought i'd share with you all the dupes information I've collected over the past months from my MAC Live Chats. It might be of help to some of you. Feel free to add any others you know about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stop! *Diana Ross* = Vegas Volt + Pretty Please

*Heatherette*
Bonus Beat  = C-Thru
Sock Hop = Slicked Pink
Starlet Kiss = Cultured
Style Minx = Pink Poodle
Lollipop Lovin = Sandy B
Melrose Modd = Snob
Hollywood Nights = Girl About Town

Poppy Hop = CB96

Ciao Manhattan = Instant Gold + Love Nectar

Rubia *Pauline Rubio* = Hug Me or Honeyflower

Bodysuit = Hug me + Stone lip pencil

Brew = High Tea

Continued...


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

*N Collection*
Rich Flesh = Cork
Neutral Pink = Pen n Pink
3N l/s = Jubilee / Hue

Queen's Sin *Antiquitease*= New York Apple

Marisheeno = Whirl lip pencil + Hot Tahiti

*Raquel Welsh*
Tiger Tiger = Freckletone / Ultra Elegant
Razzledazzler = Missy

Foolish Me = Hipness *Fafi*

*Smoke Signals*
Smoking Eyes Quad = Phloof!, Carbon, Brun, Satin Taupe
Gentle Fumes Quad =  Carbon, Scene, Contrast, Electra + Chill

*Balloonacy*
Pandamonium Quad = Nylon, Creme de Violet, Purple Haze, Knight Divine


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

*Balloonacy*
Upnote = Underplay

Kisaable slimshine = Lustering

*Naughty Nauticals*
Ahoy There = Plink
Partymate = Sweety
Port Red = MAC Red

Fashionably Fuschia = Girl About Town sheered out with Lip Conditioner

Dejarose = Venetian

Pink Packed = Softwood cremestick liner + Please Me


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

Please note I am not claiming these will give you the exact same color, these are just recommendations given by MAC. I know some of them do sound a bit off. If anyone can do comparison pics that would be really helpful!


----------



## clamster (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

I messaged MAC about a dupe for gold mode pigment and they said honey lust e/s.... Nooo way they are totally different LOL. IMO
I wouldn't say Neutral Pink = Pen n Pink, pen n pink is close to a white pink color that is rather boring.
For the s Smoking Eyes Quad = I would say shroom would be better than phloof because it is less frosty.

I can swatch Lollipop Lovin = Sandy B later today.... & honey lust and gold mode pigment


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Merged with existing thread on the same subject.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks MAC_Whore!! Sorry didnt see this existing thread


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Thanks MAC_Whore!! Sorry didnt see this existing thread_

 
No worries.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Oh my goodness really?  i think i have star violet in a premade palette from the holiday but i have to check.  
If so this is great news b-cuz cranberry was on my list.......but not anymore if they are similar.  wahoo.  thanks!_

 
I think it depends on your skintone. I'm fair, and Cranberry and Star Violet are way different on me. Cranberry is obviously more, well, cranberry... it's reddish, while Star Violet is brighter and more purple. I use them with different colors and looks, and I don't find them interchangeable at all!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Please note I am not claiming these will give you the exact same color, these are just recommendations given by MAC. I know some of them do sound a bit off. If anyone can do comparison pics that would be really helpful!_

 
I don't agree with a lot of those. I think maybe they named the closest things they could think of, but I wouldn't consider them "dupes". Just similar at best.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 27, 2008)

so does gulf stream really = shimmermoss? Cuz I really want Gulf Stream, but I have and love shimmermoss and I'm not gonna get something I can dupe.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_so does gulf stream really = shimmermoss? Cuz I really want Gulf Stream, but I have and love shimmermoss and I'm not gonna get something I can dupe._

 
Gulf Stream has more green in it, while Shimmermoss has more white.  You probably do not need both, but if you can get GS -- do it!!


----------



## shesparkles (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Hiya... 
If I already have PARADISCO (frost - Soft bright pinky-coral with golden shimmer), 
do I need EXPENSIVE PINK? (Veluxe Pearl - Pink with gold duochrome)

same color, different finish?_

 
I think they're pretty different, Expensive Pink is too orange on me. Maybe a question of which one works depending on how warm/cool you are.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 28, 2008)

I had GS, but I found that blending Aquavert & Cool Heat looks nearly identical...so I swapped for another CH, because I looove it so. hehe

Just saw a post at MUA that Loreal HIP Jelly Balms l/g are very similar to tendertones...may have to investigate that. Not sure if I can link to the post but it's here on the MUA makeup board:

rp--Pics----HIP Jelly Balms...TenderTone dupes ROP
posted by chix_nuggets
6/28/2008 11:49AM

ETA--I bought a Jelly Balm in Succulent--it's not bad, seems not quite as moist as the Tendertones, a little waxier, but all right for half the price. lol. Here it is swatched with the only 2 Tendertones I currently own. (click to make it big)


----------



## static_universe (Jun 29, 2008)

UD Oil Slick <--> MAC Black Tied
Ulta Flirty <--> UD Last Call
MAC Big T <--> MAC Cool Heat


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_so does gulf stream really = shimmermoss? Cuz I really want Gulf Stream, but I have and love shimmermoss and I'm not gonna get something I can dupe._

 
On my hand they are nearly identical.  I guess it just depends.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that if you have Graphology you don't need Meet The Fleet.

They are both matte's.

Graphology is a taaaaaaaaaaaaaaad  bit darker than MTF. And MTF is a taaaaaaad bit more blueish than graphology.

Even though the MAC website says MTF is a blue, I swear its a purple. LOL.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 2, 2008)

I stumbled into an ebay auction with like 3 minutes left & am now the proud owner of a Strawbaby l/s, BNIB. It's a gorgeous color, but I don't want to use it! LOL. How stupid, it's the only thing in my tiny stash I feel this way about. Guess it's the thought of sticking this shiny new thing up to my lips & then...it's not shiny & new any more. Anyway-- Earlier in this thread somebody talked about a mix of 2 things that produced a similar color, but neither of them sound familiar. So in short, is there any lip thing, MAC or otherwise, that is about the same color as Strawbaby?

Thanking y'all in advance for your kindness to a noob.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Recommended MAC dupes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_I messaged MAC about a dupe for gold mode pigment and they said honey lust e/s.... Nooo way they are totally different LOL. IMO
I wouldn't say Neutral Pink = Pen n Pink, pen n pink is close to a white pink color that is rather boring.
For the s Smoking Eyes Quad = I would say shroom would be better than phloof because it is less frosty.

I can swatch Lollipop Lovin = Sandy B later today.... & honey lust and gold mode pigment_

 
I think Jardin Aires and Gold Mode are pretty similar.  JA is slightly chunkier, but color payoff the same.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how similar Bang On Blue (C-Shock), Cobalt (Pro) and Atlantic Blue (Pro) are to each other?  That would be great.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

Also, does anyone know a dupe for the red/orange/rust side of the Burning Ambition MES.  It doesn't have to be MAC.  Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Hiya... 
If I already have PARADISCO (frost - Soft bright pinky-coral with golden shimmer), 
do I need EXPENSIVE PINK? (Veluxe Pearl - Pink with gold duochrome)

same color, different finish? 

I read somewhere someone describing 'expensive pink' should've been named 'expensive peach'... which is what I imagine to be approaching soft pinky coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It actually doesn't look at all pink on me ( NW 45ish); it looks gold with a faint hint of peach. I'm sure I even imagined the peachy look, LOL.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Can anyone tell me how similar Bang On Blue (C-Shock), Cobalt (Pro) and Atlantic Blue (Pro) are to each other?  That would be great._

 
Oooh, I second this request.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_I think they're pretty different, Expensive Pink is too orange on me. Maybe a question of which one works depending on how warm/cool you are._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Everyone needs Expensive Pink, IMO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_It actually doesn't look at all pink on me ( NW 45ish); it looks gold with a faint hint of peach. I'm sure I even imagined the peachy look, LOL._

 
thanks!.. looks like expensive pink is next on my to get list


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

how does the melange (darker) side of Fresh Green Mix compare to Sumptuous Olive?


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2008)

how does humid, juxt and swimming compare to the fresh green mes

are silversmith mes and sea and sky similar?

tia


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 13, 2008)

How about this ones? :

Solar white 
amber lights 
wraming trend
humid 
electra
crystal avalanche
blue flame
cool heat
nylon
meet the fleet
gorgeous gold
alum
climate blue
gulf stream
clue
modest tone
girlie
knight divine
seedling
copperplate
cork
mystery 
carbon
electric eel
idol eyes
embark 
fresh water
beauty marked
vanilla
aquasidiac
plumage
chrome yellow
gesso
tempting
woodwinked
rice paper
shroom
swiss chocolate
bamboo 
soft brown


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_how does humid, juxt and swimming compare to the fresh green mes

are silversmith mes and sea and sky similar?

tia_

 
i think Bio Green (pro) is pretty similar to bright side & Green Smoke is similar to the other side.

im not sure about Silversmith mes & Sea and sky, but Sea and sky is really pretty.  The solid blue is pretty and different from deep truth and colors like that.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 14, 2008)

If I have *Jardin Aires* pigment do i need *tan *pigment?


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 14, 2008)

Royal Hue Shadestick and Nice vice paint pot are exactly the same color.  if you have one, you definitely dont need the other.

Does anyone know a dupe for bang on blue, fab & flashy, and eyepopping?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_How about this ones? :

Solar white ..._

 
I tried Vanilla pigment today for the first time
and I was very excited to find when applied as a sheer wash 
the gold sheen looks very much like Solar White  (LE)on my NC37-NC40 skin!!!
when applied more opaquely, Vanilla (pigment) looks more white...  with peachy gold sheen

(thank goodness because I didn't get back to my MAC store for a back up of Solar White before it was sold out)


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_so does gulf stream really = shimmermoss? Cuz I really want Gulf Stream, but I have and love shimmermoss and I'm not gonna get something I can dupe._

 
Shimmermoss has a gold sheen to it that Gulf Stream does not have. Get gulf stream while you can.

PartyMate (a mid-tone pink) is my favorite pink lipsticks, in fact, I am buying a backup tomorrow, and Sweetie ( a light-pink with lavender undertone) aren't alike IMO.. Some people compare Lustering to Partymate.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_how does humid, juxt and swimming compare to the fresh green mes

are silversmith mes and sea and sky similar?

tia_

 
Not to plug another site, but necessarymakeup.blogspot. has a picture comparing silvermith and sea and sky.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_If I have *Jardin Aires* pigment do i need *tan *pigment?_

 
 very different - JA is champagne/gold, Tan is a peachy warm tan brown


----------



## stellastar (Jul 16, 2008)

please someone help me, i really wanna buy beige-ing shadestick and bare study paint pot. do they look the same? the paint pot seems to have more product in it, but may dry out unlike the shadestick.
should i get both?
please help me decide.
many thanks everyone.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellastar* 

 
_please someone help me, i really wanna buy beige-ing shadestick and bare study paint pot. do they look the same? the paint pot seems to have more product in it, but may dry out unlike the shadestick.
should i get both?
please help me decide.
many thanks everyone._

 

They are very very similar on my skin.  I would say the beige-ing it a tad more frosty....just a tad.  but it could be because bare study is more creamy and is more easily blended.  Does that make sense?  

I don't think you need both.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yupitzTara* 

 
_Royal Hue Shadestick and Nice vice paint pot are exactly the same color.  if you have one, you definitely dont need the other.

Does anyone know a dupe for bang on blue, fab & flashy, and eyepopping?_

 
I don't think colors are at all alike...one's a rich eggplant purple (royal hue) and one is almost a mauve-y purple (Nice Vice) at least on me (NW15-20)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_so does gulf stream really = shimmermoss? Cuz I really want Gulf Stream, but I have and love shimmermoss and I'm not gonna get something I can dupe._

 
I have both, so when I saw this, I wanted to see for myself. Since I was gonna swatch it anyway, I decided to take a pic too.





Even though they're definitely similar, Gulf Stream is a bit darker and has more green, while Shimmermoss appears to have a touch more blue and white. I feel like the textures make obvious differences too, and these do look different on me. (BTW I used Painterly PP as a base.)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_very different - JA is champagne/gold, Tan is a peachy warm tan brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA. Very different, except Tan is a pinky bronze on me!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_I think that if you have Graphology you don't need Meet The Fleet.

They are both matte's.

Graphology is a taaaaaaaaaaaaaaad  bit darker than MTF. And MTF is a taaaaaaad bit more blueish than graphology.

Even though the MAC website says MTF is a blue, I swear its a purple. LOL._

 
I agree. I was happy I was able to pass on Meet the Fleet since I already own Graphology.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellastar* 

 
_please someone help me, i really wanna buy beige-ing shadestick and bare study paint pot. do they look the same? the paint pot seems to have more product in it, but may dry out unlike the shadestick.
should i get both?
please help me decide.
many thanks everyone._

 
Not sure if they are similar or not, but if you have very oily lids I'd recommend the paint pot. At least for me they are far better bases. I've had some of my paint pots for over a year and they have not dried out. Just remember to screw the lid on tightly!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_I don't think colors are at all alike...one's a rich eggplant purple (royal hue) and one is almost a mauve-y purple (Nice Vice) at least on me (NW15-20)_

 
Maybe so on you.  however, i was about to buy both & swatched them side by side and they were quite similar.  Unfortunately they didnt have nice vice but still had the tester out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  oh how they got my hopes up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yupitzTara* 

 
_Royal Hue Shadestick and Nice vice paint pot are exactly the same color.  if you have one, you definitely dont need the other._

 
These colours are wildly different on my pale skin.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I`ve read this earlier `cause shimmermoss and steamy are so alike, now I have a brand new shimmermoss pan,keep it as a back=up even though I used only twice steamy,. This topic is very useful especially for the people(like me) who don`t goo often to a counter


----------



## cipelica (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, I have read whole thread and as I see, it is a very little talk about blushes. Are they so irreplaceable, or is there some dupes among them?


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_I think that if you have Graphology you don't need Meet The Fleet.

They are both matte's.

Graphology is a taaaaaaaaaaaaaaad bit darker than MTF. And MTF is a taaaaaaad bit more blueish than graphology.

Even though the MAC website says MTF is a blue, I swear its a purple. LOL._

 
and what about poison pen and meet the fleet?do I need both?


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yupitzTara* 

 
_Does anyone know a dupe for bang on blue, fab & flashy, and eyepopping?_

 
Eyepopping is pretty like bitter,pagan or sour lemon in my eyes.

Bang on blue is pretty like atlantic blue but atlantic blue has a way better colour pay off.

Hope this helps, there nor exact but there as close as your gonna get i think.


----------



## cyndi (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_how does the melange (darker) side of Fresh Green Mix compare to Sumptuous Olive?_

 
for me, i found that sumptuous olive is more brown compared to the melange side of fresh green mix, but when i add a bit of humid on top of sumptous olive, its rather similar. also, the mono lime side is comparable with golden olive pigment and juxt. juxt goes on more sheer and has a sheen to it but the mono lime side goes on more frosty and thicker and has lots of shimmer (very smooth as well). on my nc35 skin, the mono side goes on more yellowish than lime green. i have juxt, humid, sumptuous olive and golden olive pigment so im most likely returning my fresh green mix. i tried fresh green mix on one eye and the other shadows on the other eye and there wasnt a big difference for me.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Ok, I have read whole thread and as I see, it is a very little talk about blushes. Are they so irreplaceable, or is there some dupes among them? _

 

Thanks for bringing up this question
I've been looking for a blush dupe for Coral (pro) matte e/s

anyone?


----------



## lizb (Jul 25, 2008)

Are mulch and bronze similar?  I have mulch, but was wondering if I should get bronze. What about patina and warming trend, and twinks vs. antiqued?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizb* 

 
_Are mulch and bronze similar?  I have mulch, but was wondering if I should get bronze. What about patina and warming trend, and twinks vs. antiqued?_

 
They are similar but very different. They come from the same family. Bronze is a must though if I had to pick between the two.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizb* 

 
_Are mulch and bronze similar?  I have mulch, but was wondering if I should get bronze. What about patina and warming trend, and twinks vs. antiqued?_

 
Twinks and Antiqued are different.  Antiqued is copper rust color that is similar to Coppering.  Twinks is a brown w/ red pearl (better yet burgundy)


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 26, 2008)

and what about bronze and temping?are they similar?

and which e/s(perm. or le) is similar to cranberry?tnx


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_and what about bronze and temping?are they similar?tnx_

 
not the same...tempting is more of a taupy brown.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_and what about bronze and temping?are they similar?

and which e/s(perm. or le) is similar to cranberry?tnx_

 
Tempting is more similar to Patina in my opinion.  Bronze is totally different.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_not the same...tempting is more of a taupy brown._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 
_Tempting is more similar to Patina in my opinion.  Bronze is totally different._

 
Tempting has no taupe at all in it (nor is it similar to Patina, which must be wear the taupe reference comes from), at least on my fair skin. Bronze and Tempting are totally different though. The different finishes are a big reason why, IMO. Colorwise, Tempting is a very golden brown. I don't detect any red tones at all. Bronze has a lot more red in it in comparison to Tempting, and it's what I'd consider bronze, while I consider Tempting to just be a brown.


----------



## cipelica (Jul 26, 2008)

If I have Springsheen do i need Peachykeen?
I am NC25 for the reference


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_If I have Springsheen do i need Peachykeen?
I am NC25 for the reference_

 
I think it depends on what you're looking for. On me, Springsheen is a pinky peach with golden shimmer, while Peachykeen is a reddish peach. It looks very different on me than Springsheen.


----------



## shesparkles (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_and which e/s(perm. or le) is similar to cranberry?tnx_

 
Cranberry is a regular perm color, if that's what you're asking. It was just repromoted in Moonbathe. It is somewhat similar to Star Violet  (also perm) but their differences have also been discussed elsewhere in this thread (they look totally different on me). I don't know of any other shadows that are similar to Cranberry. HTH!


----------



## winterwonder (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have Clarity and Newly Minted e/s you really don't NEED Turquoise Matte Pigment. Click here for swatches. =) 

I'm just hoping this helps 'cause I've been seeing a lottt of people wanting this pigment lately and honestly it's just really chalky and mixing those two shadows together gives an indistinguishable dupe when on the eyes with better overall texture.


----------



## saab (Jul 31, 2008)

is retrospeck anythg similar to all that glitters .

i am planning on buying some browns and neutral , are any of them alike?

woodwinked,mythology,all that glitters, retrospeck ,shroom.


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 4, 2008)

I went shopping last weekend and noticed that the eyeshadow single Asphalt by NYX is a dupe of Amber Lights. 
I had Amber Lights in my bag so I swatched them together and they were the same.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 5, 2008)

does any1 know a dupe for rich flesh e/s?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_is retrospeck anythg similar to all that glitters .

i am planning on buying some browns and neutral , are any of them alike?

woodwinked,mythology,all that glitters, retrospeck ,shroom._

 
Retrospeck is not at all similar to ATG. Retrospeck is kind of a platinum blonde color, and it's very glittery and chunky like most of the lustres. ATG is smooth, with a shiny finish. It's a pinky champagne color on me. For the other ones you mentioned, I have them all, and I don't find them to be similar. They're definitely different enough to own them all.


----------



## alwaysbella (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont know if this has been mention before but the 'top hat' e/s looks the same on me as the purple e/s from heatherette


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Aug 7, 2008)

Is peachykeen blush the same as sunbasque?? Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Twinks and Antiqued are different.  Antiqued is copper rust color that is similar to Coppering.  Twinks is a brown w/ red pearl (better yet burgundy)_

 
And Glamour Check! is the love child of Twinks and Antiqued.  I have all three.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I dont know if this has been mention before but the 'top hat' e/s looks the same on me as the purple e/s from heatherette_

 
Oooh yeah.  I had forgotten about that purple.  That's like the 3rd dark shimmering purple I have, so definitely no need to get Top Hat.  Thanks for this.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MonBlanCesS* 

 
_Is peachykeen blush the same as sunbasque?? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Peachykeen is a warm reddish peach, and Sunbasque is a bronzey peach. Very different.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Also, does anyone know a dupe for the red/orange/rust side of the Burning Ambition MES.  It doesn't have to be MAC.  Thanks!_

 

Did you maybe mean the Heat Element duo? The Burning Ambition duo was kind of cream and brown.

The following were duplicates for the orange side, at least on NC50 me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cargo Nepal
MAC Coppering


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a dupe for Metamorph e/s? Does not have to be MAC.


----------



## pinkdotty (Aug 13, 2008)

Any dupe for Fleshpot (Heatherette)


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone have dupes for the Starflash shadows? I just know a lot of them remind me of perm colours but I can't put my finger on it!


----------



## shesparkles (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkdotty* 

 
_Any dupe for Fleshpot (Heatherette)_

 
Fleshpot is a permanent color in the Pro line. I don't know any dupes of it though.


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_does any1 know a dupe for rich flesh e/s?_

 
I think cork ist a good dupe.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Does anyone have dupes for the Starflash shadows? I just know a lot of them remind me of perm colours but I can't put my finger on it!_

 
Not from the MAC line, but Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance, and Go are _very_ similar to several Stila e/s. 

S&D = Diamond Lil
GE = Kitten
Go = Golightly


----------



## radarlove (Aug 17, 2008)

Nars' Giza lipgloss is very similar to Sock Hop from Heatherette!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Does anyone have dupes for the Starflash shadows? I just know a lot of them remind me of perm colours but I can't put my finger on it!_

 
IMO Grand Entrance was quite similar to Naked Lunch (but more visible) and Lotusland was close enough to Lavender Sky, it even had that vague blue pearl.


----------



## April47 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Have to disagree on this one, All That Glitters is tan/beige (on me anyway, I'm NW20) and Jete is pinky/peach. But Jete and Jest and Hush are all similer.

Pink Source and Pink Venus are close. Mancatcher and Lavender Sky are close too, on me anyway._

 
I totally agree. All That Glitters is a light shimmery brown (which is a must have IMHO) and Jest is a shimmery pink. I don't think they look alike at all.

Jete is a slightly darker version of Jest. I like Jete better. Too bad it's LE.

I also think Shroom, Dazzlelight and Naked Lunch are very similar.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Can anyone comment on *Ricepaper* vs. *Femme Fi *(from Neo Sci Fi)

I know they are pretty close but Im really drawn to the fact Femme Fi is a veluxe pearl  but kinda unsure if I should cash in my B2M for it...

TIA!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 21, 2008)

Is tempting and woodwinked about the same? I just bought both and they look very similar in the pots but when i swatched them, tempting looked darker than woodwinked. Is this correct? *confused* haha


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Is tempting and woodwinked about the same? I just bought both and they look very similar in the pots but when i swatched them, tempting looked darker than woodwinked. Is this correct? *confused* haha_

 
Tempting is darker and more brown, IMO.


----------



## kyustman (Aug 21, 2008)

does anyone know the closest thing to retrospeck but with a better texture??

Also, is there a dupe for Unwind e/s...it was part of Nordstrom's 2007 Novel Twist palette?


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with the steamy/shimmermoss comments. Sorta. Heh. My friend has Steamy and I have Shimmermoss. When they are placed together they look the same but swatching them on our different skin tones gives them a subtle difference. I agree that if you have one you don't really *need* the other.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can anyone comment on *Ricepaper* vs. *Femme Fi *(from Neo Sci Fi)

I know they are pretty close but Im really drawn to the fact Femme Fi is a veluxe pearl but kinda unsure if I should cash in my B2M for it...

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I would also like to know this ! Was wondering if Femme Fi was closer to Shroom or Ricepaper ...


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 21, 2008)

Also is there a dupe for Warming Trend ?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Also is there a dupe for Warming Trend ?_

 
Patina is pretty close IMO. That is actually why i skipped Warming Trend


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can anyone comment on *Ricepaper* vs. *Femme Fi *(from Neo Sci Fi)

I know they are pretty close but Im really drawn to the fact Femme Fi is a veluxe pearl  but kinda unsure if I should cash in my B2M for it...

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
On me they are not similar (I am NC200). Femme Fi is a cream colour whereas Ricepaper is a more yellow peachy gold colour. Personally I love Femme Fi, I think it's one of the best highlighters I've ever tried. So soft!


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can anyone comment on *Ricepaper* vs. *Femme Fi *(from Neo Sci Fi)

I know they are pretty close but Im really drawn to the fact Femme Fi is a veluxe pearl  but kinda unsure if I should cash in my B2M for it...

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I prefer Femme Fi! It's more shimmery and a lot brighter. Rice Paper doesn't do it for me anymore! x


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 21, 2008)

Time and Space - if you have both bronze and woodwinked do you need this ???


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Time and Space - if you have both bronze and woodwinked do you need this ???_

 
You do!
They are all quite different. Bronze is darker and its more brown. Time & Space is more orange based.

http://specktra.net/1234017-post716.html


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Time and Space - if you have both bronze and woodwinked do you need this ???_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 
_You do!
They are all quite different. Bronze is darker and its more brown. Time & Space is more orange based._

 




Woodwinked and Time & Space are pretty similar, but Woodwinked is more golden and Time & Space is more coppery. 
I don't think you need both unless you just love those kind of colors. 
That said, I have and love all 3.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Also is there a dupe for Warming Trend ?_

 
*Patina* has better color payoff and is more metallic/goldy ... & more brown
*Warming Trend* is lighter taupe
I tried *Blonde's Gold* pigment as a dupe but it's actually warmer tan/gold... 
which is not a bad thing... quite beautiful

I posted a swatch comparison in the swatch thread today

http://specktra.net/f217/new-officia...ml#post1261887
hth


----------



## cipelica (Aug 23, 2008)

Is there a lot of difference between those:
If I have Pinch O'Peach do I need Pink swoon?
If I have Springsheen do I need Pachykeen?
NC25 for reference


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Is there a lot of difference between those:
If I have Pinch O'Peach do I need Pink swoon?
If I have Springsheen do I need Pachykeen?
NC25 for reference_

 
Pinch O Peach is warm and peachy-pink on me, whereas Pink Swoon is definitely just pink. 
I'm fair, and these give me very different looks.
Springsheen is a pinky peach color, while Peachykeen is a reddish peach, which almost looks like a really warm pink on me. Very different, IMO.
It depends on what looks you like/are going for as to whether you need them or not though.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 23, 2008)

Peachykeen and Springsheen are very different on me as well. I thought they'd be similar, but they're not really.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_Cranberry is a regular perm color, if that's what you're asking. It was just repromoted in Moonbathe. It is somewhat similar to Star Violet  (also perm) but their differences have also been discussed elsewhere in this thread (they look totally different on me). I don't know of any other shadows that are similar to Cranberry. HTH!_

 

Is Plum Dressing a pro item? If not, then try that one. Its a bit more purply than Cranberry, but I think they are very similar. I have both. Here is a picture:


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 24, 2008)

Can someone recommend a Dupe for the gloss side of 
*LustreTwin : "Ripe and Ready / Soft and Lush" *

_"yellow pink with gold pearlized pigments"_
its so gorgeous... damn MAC and their LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Is UD Jones and Evening Aura (very similar)?  EA shows up as gold on me, not peach nor orange.


----------



## nycmto (Sep 21, 2008)

Is this a good dupe of Smoke and Diamonds? it's only around 25cents


----------



## Sario (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone know of a good dupe for gentility l/g? Closest I've been able to get is instant gold lustreglass but gentility seems a tad bit peachier. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of any dupes for Fire Spot e/s from waaaaay back when?

I love that color and I do not know how I can get my hands on one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Does anyone know of any dupes for Fire Spot e/s from waaaaay back when?

I love that color and I do not know how I can get my hands on one._

 
There's a NARS eye shadow duo that has an orange shade that is very similar to Firespot.


----------



## animacani (Sep 26, 2008)

If I have stars 'n' rockets do I need lotusisland(?) from starflash?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Does anyone know of any dupes for Fire Spot e/s from waaaaay back when?

I love that color and I do not know how I can get my hands on one._

 
Try CCOs if you can.  That's where I picked mine up (in Orlando) and I hear that it's still seen around.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Try CCOs if you can.  That's where I picked mine up (in Orlando) and I hear that it's still seen around._

 
I also got mine at a CCO, in Myrtle Beach, SC.


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Oct 1, 2008)

Motif=Nanogold
Post Haste=Passionate
Embark=Spiced Chocolate
Brash=Coppering=Falling Star
Cranberry=Hepcat are somewhat similar also, but Hepcat is alittle darker than Cranberry.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 9, 2008)

If you have Blackground p/p you don't really need Sharkskin s/s

If you have Pink Pearl pigment you don't really need Stars n Rockets e/s


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can anyone comment on *Ricepaper* vs. *Femme Fi *(from Neo Sci Fi)

I know they are pretty close but Im really drawn to the fact Femme Fi is a veluxe pearl but kinda unsure if I should cash in my B2M for it...

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I swatched those two on my hand at a MAC counter not too long ago and if I remember right, they seemed pretty similar, but the one that sticks out in my mind is Ricepaper, and that I think that one will be my next investment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh, i'm about a NC35...HTH


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_If I have stars 'n' rockets do I need lotusisland(?) from starflash?_

 
Lotusland is a lilac purple, Stars N' Rockets is more of a fuschia. So to answer your question, yes. (IMO, if you have Creme de Violet you don't need S N R.


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ I agree.
Do I need Noctunelle if I have Hepcat?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_^^ I agree.
Do I need Noctunelle if I have Hepcat?_

 
I would say yes. Hepcat is sort of a reddish purple IMO, I hope that makes sense.

And Nocturnelle is a deep purple.


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish I could help more! The only dupe I found in my collection is that Brash from the Cult of Cherry quad can be duped by coppering. Most of the e/s in the spiced chocolate quad can be duped , but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Lotusland is a lilac purple, Stars N' Rockets is more of a fuschia. So to answer your question, yes. *(IMO, if you have Creme de Violet you don't need S N R.*_

 


Ooo no.  Those two are very different, in color, texture, and pay off.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_[/b]

Ooo no. Those two are very different, in color, texture, and pay off._

 
Texture-wise, yes they are different as Creme de Violet is more matte. But on me, the color is similar with a tad more purple in Violet.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm.. do i need Embark / Mulch if i have Espresso and Cork

also... do i need Phloof! or Ricepaper if i have Shroom??


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmm.. do i need Embark / Mulch if i have Espresso and Cork

also... do i need Phloof! or Ricepaper if i have Shroom??_

 

Embark is like Twinks w.o the shimmer. Mulch, Espresso and Cork are all different, so yes, can get all of them.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmm.. do i need Embark / Mulch if i have Espresso and Cork

also... do i need Phloof! or Ricepaper if i have Shroom??_

 
I don't know about about Cork, but Embark, Mulch, and Espresso are all different enough to own, IMO. I don't have Ricepaper, but Phloof! and Shroom are very different. Phloof! is much lighter/whiter and very frosty, while Shroom is more beige and has minimal shimmer.


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmm.. do i need Embark / Mulch if i have Espresso and Cork

also... do i need Phloof! or Ricepaper if i have Shroom??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I don't know about about Cork, but Embark, Mulch, and Espresso are all different enough to own, IMO. I don't have Ricepaper, but Phloof! and Shroom are very different. Phloof! is much lighter/whiter and very frosty, while Shroom is more beige and has minimal shimmer._

 
I have Mulch, Espresso and Cork. They are totally different. Cork is more of a medium brown, compare to Espresso and Mulch. And Cork is sooo versatile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have Embark tho.

HTH.


----------



## xaznprinzezzx (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi does anyone know a dupe of Starlet Kiss from the heatherette collection? (dosent have to be from mac) Thanks!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gretchygretch84* 

 
_  shimmermoss, surreal_

 
This was posted on the first page I think, I just wanted to add that these two colours are not alike at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Surreal and my sister had Shimmermoss and I compared them just the other day and boy you cannot say they are even _similar_. 
Surreal is a pale green (almost like Warm Chill from Cool heat LE) with a golden sheen to it and Shimmermoss is a rich deep torqouise.

I'm sorry if it's already been said, I just wanted to point this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IMHO, both are awesome, I'm so sad to see Surreal is going to be dc'ed


----------



## miss-lilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_There's a NARS eye shadow duo that has an orange shade that is very similar to Firespot._

 
Exactly! That's what I was going to say!
The orange side of NARS Mediterranee duo is very very similar to Firespot


----------



## kokometro (Nov 5, 2008)

Mac Grand Entrance = Stila Kitten


----------



## nico (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_Exactly! That's what I was going to say!
The orange side of NARS Mediterranee duo is very very similar to Firespot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Is there a dupe for Nars California e/s ?


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Spare change pearlglide --> Amber lights e/s


----------



## BlaqueCat (Nov 7, 2008)

sweet people, I'm loving this thread!

now I have Mac's Lilicent blushcreme and I adore the colour, but it means automatic breakoutville for me, does anyone know of a good dupe? any brand or consistency will do as long as it ain't Mac's blushcreme 
I'd be so greatful!

(A ladyblush dupe would be fine too!)


here are a few pics from the Macsite.. 

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lilibz9.jpg

Lilicent

http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ladybzl8.jpg

Ladyblush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueCat* 

 
_sweet people, I'm loving this thread!

now I have Mac's Lilicent blushcreme and I adore the colour, but it means automatic breakoutville for me, does anyone know of a good dupe? any brand or consistency will do as long as it ain't Mac's blushcreme 
I'd be so greatful!

(A ladyblush dupe would be fine too!)


here are a few pics from the Macsite.. 

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lilibz9.jpg

Lilicent

http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ladybzl8.jpg

Ladyblush_

 
Maybe try Stila's Convertible Color in Peony or Rose?


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have stars 'n rockets you don't need floral fantasy
If you have the inter-view trio from red she said you dont need twinks(just for the brown part)
If you have engaging you dont need amber lights


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, if you have gold dusk pigment do you need rose blanc eyeshadow?
and if you have claire de lune doo you need motif?


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have Paula Dorf Sheer Tint in Celebration you don't need the MAC Ungaro stain in Not so shy!








[


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone think there's a dupe for Heatherette's Alpha Girl??? Thanks in advance


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 12, 2008)

If you have...
Transparent Pink & Blue Reflects Glitters and Clear Lipglass

you don't need:
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have Sharp (from CoC Tempting eyeshadow), you don't need to look for Overgrown.  It is a closer match than Bitter.


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw that Copperclast was a good dupe of Sunpepper, but both are LE pigments...
Does anyone know of a Sunpepper dupe, in the permanent collection?
Thank you


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 14, 2008)

is there a dupe for nanogold e/s?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merenwen* 

 
_I saw that Copperclast was a good dupe of Sunpepper, but both are LE pigments...
Does anyone know of a Sunpepper dupe, in the permanent collection?
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
About the closet you'll get is Blue Brown pigment.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_About the closet you'll get is Blue Brown pigment._

 




I have Copperclast and skipped Sunpepper because it seemed too similar, but I have noticed that Blue Brown is similar too! 
Honestly I use them interchangeably... just whichever I happen to grab/is closest (LOL) is fine.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_is there a dupe for nanogold e/s?_

 
Motif or Vex I heard is similar in other posts.


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_




I have Copperclast and skipped Sunpepper because it seemed too similar, but I have noticed that Blue Brown is similar too! 
Honestly I use them interchangeably... just whichever I happen to grab/is closest (LOL) is fine._

 
Wow, I would never have thought of blue brown as close to sunpepper, on pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Motif or Vex I heard is similar in other posts._

 
Ditto Motif.  It's a little pinker than Nanagold, but on my, the pink is the only thing that shows up with Nanagold.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ditto Motif. It's a little pinker than Nanagold, but on my, the pink is the only thing that shows up with Nanagold._

 
I have also seen Vanilla Pigment in other posts.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

cash flow PP and rubineque PP
cash flow is more gold and rubinesque is more light pink but i feel like they are too similar when you put them on


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

This rocks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's really helpfull for me,thanks!

Do anyone know of a dupe for Steel blue pigment and vibrant grape?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Nars California e/s ?_

 
Try MAC Coppering perhaps?


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Motif or Vex I heard is similar in other posts._

 
I don't know about Vex, but Nanogold and Motif are definately dupes.


----------



## animacani (Nov 22, 2008)

Is peachykeen powder blush similiar to blossoming blushcreme?


----------



## animacani (Nov 23, 2008)

^Anyone? I told my cousin in the US to buy it for me but im kinda scared that peachykeen is similiar to blossoming blushcreme.. =( 
And is Melba similiar to blossoming too?


----------



## onlymysecret (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone know of a dupe for mac cranberry lipliner?


----------



## animacani (Nov 25, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have Big T from C Schock you don't need Cool Heat from Cool Heat. An least on me they are the same but if you are pondering of getting one of them get Big T since at least on me the formula is better, allthough both are frost.


----------



## pianohno (Nov 26, 2008)

As an NC15, I tend to find that there aren't really that many dupes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... actually wait, that's a bad thing ! I have to spend more money than everyone else haha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well ! It's worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there a dupe for Fountain Bleu e/s (from Sundressing)?


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if i mix canary yellow and juxt is this a good dupe for overgrown/bitter etc?


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 29, 2008)

*bump* Does anyone know of any dupes for the smoke signals eyeshadows released last year? (I wasn't into mac then).


----------



## couturesista (Nov 30, 2008)

Dupe for Moodring from Heatherette Trio? Pretty Please!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Dupe for Moodring from Heatherette Trio? Pretty Please!_

 
I did a search of the thread “Heatherette for MAC Discussion” because I remembered there was a lot of discussion about a dupe for moodring. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Speaking of Seafoam Green I found an awesome dupe for Moodring
So girls... those of you who dont wanna buy Trio 1 here's your answer






 NYX Seafoam Green
Also 'kinda' similar is the green found in NYX Trio "Hippe Chic"





















Close up:
Click for close up: 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/...e68377db_o.jpg




_

 
There may be more pictures. I didn’t go through the whole thread. Do a search inside the thread by typing in the word dupe or moodring using the “search this thread” tool.
http://specktra.net/f250/mac-heather...cussion-82644/

And there's probably some more dupe suggestions inside the Heatherette swatch thread.

HTH


----------



## lsperry (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_*bump* Does anyone know of any dupes for the smoke signals eyeshadows released last year? (I wasn't into mac then)._

 
Did you look in the Smoke Signals swatch thread?
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-smoke-s...st-07-a-74902/
There are some comparison photos in there.

Or did you do a search using the word Smoke Signals?

Specktra is a great resource for past products and collections and they have a great search engine. I like it.

HTH


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_*bump* Does anyone know of any dupes for the smoke signals eyeshadows released last year? (I wasn't into mac then)._

 
Burnt Burgundy p/m is identical to Smoke Signals. I have both and there's no difference at all!

HTH


----------



## lsperry (Dec 1, 2008)

According to the macpro site, Burnt Burgundy is not recommended for eye or lip area. That's why I love Smoke Signals pigment and bought 3 of them. Never want to run out, you know!

I love the color of BB but couldn't chance it around my eyes since I have a history of eye problems.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_*bump* Does anyone know of any dupes for the smoke signals eyeshadows released last year? (I wasn't into mac then)._

 
Are you also talking about the es in the quads, Gentle Fume and Smoking Eyes, too?
The other 2 pigments, Silver Fog (PRO) and Dark Soul are permanent. The Smoke Signals pigment is still showing up in some CCO’s. Do a search in the Recent CCO sightings - Specktra.Net Forum for Smoke Signals and PM some members who have seen it and ask them to do a CP for you if you want that one.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ I know, I still use it on my eye though, I haven't had any problems with it. I guess I should be very careful


----------



## couturesista (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I did a search of the thread “Heatherette for MAC Discussion” because I remembered there was a lot of discussion about a dupe for moodring. 


There may be more pictures. I didn’t go through the whole thread. Do a search inside the thread by typing in the word dupe or moodring using the “search this thread” tool.
http://specktra.net/f250/mac-heather...cussion-82644/

And there's probably some more dupe suggestions inside the Heatherette swatch thread.

HTH_

 
Thanks sooo much for this!


----------



## gdsepu (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,
Is there a dupe for Remotely Grey from the N Collection?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 1, 2008)

hey i don't know if this has been asked already but does anyone know a dupe for lollipop lovin l/s and also parrot e/s pleasee let me know thanks <3


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_hey i don't know if this has been asked already but does anyone know a dupe for lollipop lovin l/s and also parrot e/s pleasee let me know thanks <3_

 
I don't know for certain since I passed on Parrot, but I think the shimmery blue in the L'oreal HIP "Showy" duo is supposed to be a dupe for Parrot.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_hey i don't know if this has been asked already but does anyone know a dupe for lollipop lovin l/s and also parrot e/s pleasee let me know thanks <3_

 
Aegean from CARGO is apparently a good dupe for Parrot.  And also do a search for "Parrot" because there are a lot of dupe suggestions out there.


----------



## d n d (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_cash flow PP and rubineque PP
cash flow is more gold and rubinesque is more light pink but i feel like they are too similar when you put them on_

 

I think Cash Flow PP is really similar to Indianwood PP.  They look so much a like in my opinion.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ Cash Flow & Indianwood are not even close to being similar...One is gold and one is bronze??


----------



## d n d (Dec 2, 2008)

Are there any non mac dupes for:

Vanilla e/s
Charred e/s

I saw some NYX colors that may be similar but I am not sure.


----------



## d n d (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Cash Flow & Indianwood are not even close to being similar...One is gold and one is bronze??_

 
Sometimes different colors appear different on different skin tones.  I feel they are similar enough on my skin tone. Just an idea


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ wow .. I guess so 


Indianwood and Cash Flow


----------



## juxteyes (Dec 2, 2008)

If you have Woodwinked you don't need Time and Space from Neo-Sci Fi.

If you have Nylon you don't need Rose Blanc. 

If you have Paradisco you don't really need Expensive Pink. 

If you have Grain you really don't need Arena.

If you have Jest you really don't need Naked Lunch (although I love both). 

If you have Naked Lunch you don't need Shore Leave. 

If you have shroom you don't need Femme Fi- but they both are great! 

--------

Blush 

If you have Fleurry, you really don't need Dainty, or Fafi Hipness, or Shy Beauty.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for the info girls


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Sometimes different colors appear different on different skin tones.  I feel they are similar enough on my skin tone. Just an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that must be it. 'Cause I'm in agreement with Tish that they're very different, but my skin is fair so maybe that's why they show up so differently on me?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ they show up completely different on me too, and I'm not that fair skinned. Indianwood does not suit me at all btw, makes me look punched :/


----------



## topdogg (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Are there any non mac dupes for:

Vanilla e/s
Charred e/s

I saw some NYX colors that may be similar but I am not sure._

 
Maybelline Linen e/s is very close to Vanilla e/s IMO.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_hey i don't know if this has been asked already but does anyone know a dupe for lollipop lovin l/s and also parrot e/s pleasee let me know thanks <3_

 

Check this thread:  http://specktra.net/f188/mac-dupe-big-t-parrot-118043/

My suggestion is to layer Electric Eel and Shimmermoss, if you want a MAC dupe.  =)


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a lot of browns and am wondering what color is dupeable for Mulch? Or is it so original that I *need* it?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ I think Bronze e/s is pretty similar...from what I remember. I prefer Bronze


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 6, 2008)

Fafi Hipness Blush and Joyous Blush
Joyous is more pigmented and stays on longer than Hipness


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxteyes* 

 
_If you have Woodwinked you don't need Time and Space from Neo-Sci Fi.

If you have Nylon you don't need Rose Blanc. 

If you have Paradisco you don't really need Expensive Pink. 

If you have Grain you really don't need Arena.

If you have Jest you really don't need Naked Lunch (although I love both). 

If you have Naked Lunch you don't need Shore Leave. 

If you have shroom you don't need Femme Fi- but they both are great! 

--------

Blush 

If you have Fleurry, you really don't need Dainty, or Fafi Hipness, or Shy Beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for this ...sure glad I didn't get those other blushes *I have fleurry*!! lol but I need shroom and femme fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you find Folie and Hush similar? I`m not sure I need both
Beauty Markes, any dupe for it?
What about texture?
Thanks


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a dupe for Nocturnelle? I have been debating for ages if I should get this e/s...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Nocturnelle? I have been debating for ages if I should get this e/s..._

 
I can't think of one, although I am sure that you could probably find one in other brands, but maybe not necessarily for less $$$.  I DO however recommend Nocturnelle.  It might be the world's most wearable purple.  I've hit the pan on this, and I've only hit the pan on three other eye shadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Do you find Folie and Hush similar? I`m not sure I need both
Beauty Markes, any dupe for it?
What about texture?
Thanks_

 
NARS' Night Fever.  It's more expensive, but better IMO.  I would get it except that I already have Beauty Marked and I don't see the need for both.


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 15, 2008)

does anyone know a good dupe for red romp l/g?


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I can't think of one, although I am sure that you could probably find one in other brands, but maybe not necessarily for less $$$. I DO however recommend Nocturnelle. It might be the world's most wearable purple. I've hit the pan on this, and I've only hit the pan on three other eye shadows._

 
Could you also sub Top Hat?? I know Top Hat isn't as deep a purple though.


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxteyes* 

 
_If you have Jest you really don't need Naked Lunch_

 
i have to disagree with this one...

Jest is VERY pink (but i'm NC 15), while Naked Lunch is definitely more peach.  on darker skin tones they might be more similar.


----------



## cipelica (Dec 17, 2008)

If I have Nymphette, do I need Sandy B?


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a good dupe for Port Red in MAC? I saw someone suggests MAC Red but I think MAC Red is more bluish.. Am I wrong?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the closet match is another LE which is Queen's Sin ..I have MAC Red but I do not find it compares to Port Red IMO 

Queens Sin and Port Red 











top to bottom

Red She Said
Ruby Woo
MAC Red

I will swatch MAC red next to Port Red shortly


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

other lighting


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi! This is my first time posting but have been lurking for awhile. This website has been very helpful to my new and growing mac addiction!! Anyway-I've only started getting into Mac early Spring of this year-so I missed out of some of the earlier collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed out on the Barbie collection-is there any dupes for:
Whistle
Beautyburst
Mothbrown
and how close is Juxt to Springtime skipper (I do have Juxt)??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Playful is on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also how close is the Starflash talent pool to Parrot??

Thanks!!





 Debbie


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_Hi! This is my first time posting but have been lurking for awhile. This website has been very helpful to my new and growing mac addiction!! Anyway-I've only started getting into Mac early Spring of this year-so I missed out of some of the earlier collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed out on the Barbie collection-is there any dupes for:
Whistle
Beautyburst
Mothbrown
and how close is Juxt to Springtime skipper (I do have Juxt)??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Playful is on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also how close is the Starflash talent pool to Parrot??

Thanks!!





 Debbie_

 

I use swimming as a dupe for springtime skipper...


----------



## fingie (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_I use swimming as a dupe for springtime skipper..._

 
I don't think Swimming & Springtime Skipper are alike AT ALL. IMO, a light sweep of Golders Green pigment is close and IIR what Juxt looks like, I would imagine it would be similar enough to SS to suffice.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_ 
I missed out on the Barbie collection-is there any dupes for:
Whistle
Beautyburst
*Mothbrown*
and how close is Juxt to *Springtime skipper* (I do have Juxt)??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Golden Olive pigment and Juxt e/s (thanks Redambition!!) are the closest perm dupes to Springtime Skipper you will find - and I searched high and low, its one of my FAVOURITE colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moth Brown - I havent found anything yet that dupes this colour


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Golden Olive pigment and Juxt e/s (thanks Redambition!!) are the closest perm dupes to Springtime Skipper you will find - and I searched high and low, its one of my FAVOURITE colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Moth Brown - I havent found anything yet that dupes this colour*



_

 
Smut comes closes, but it's less frosty with red undertones. 

Also possibly Root Beer from NYX?


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 23, 2008)

Any dupes for the Fafi blush in Fashion Frenzy?


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Any dupes for the Fafi blush in Fashion Frenzy?_

 

i find that dollymix is similar. its a little different but you'll get the same effect. i have both and i like dollymix better


----------



## Dulcemiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Some of these might be repeated from earlier but I was pasting from my spreadsheet. I always ask MA if they recommend dups for discontinued colors that I am curious about so hope this helps...

clarity instead of electric eel steamy instead of shimmermoss Thunder(original Catherine D)=Seedy Pearl                                                             Relaxing=Naked Lunch                                                               Prismique= Forgery DBoheimia=Paradisco red in mylady=coppering & passionate FERTILE--> PARFAIT AMOUR blended with a bit of BEAUTY MARKED Eye Shadow.    GLEAM and AMBER LIGHTS Eye Shadows blended together. ">SAY YEAH---> GLEAM and AMBER LIGHTS Eye Shadows blended together. NEXT TO NOTHING---> PHLOOF!  Eye ShadowGENTLE LENTIL Shadestick is still available, and CONSTRUCTIVIST Paint Pot is the best alternative.  Retrospeck  instead of Magic Dust(Barbie Collection)  Bateau=Brun                                                           Innuendo=Shale                                                     Almond Icing=VexFrench Grey=Fresh cement shadestick Demi Sweet=Trax Gateaux=Phloof Greensmoke Eye Shadow for Fiction,    blend Zonk Bleu and Chill together for Haunting.  Stormwatch=Plummage Crème De Violet Eye Shadow for Stomp, Nylon Eye Shadow for Amazon,For Elite, try Woodwinked eyeshadow instead. Banshee: Quarry (greyed pink) with Honesty (bronzed pewter shimmer). It is the closest match that we can recommend for your needs. Hey= anything light like Beaded, or Gleam Howzat= Plumage contrast=Blue Noir  Say Yeah eyeshadow is actually hard to replicate - it’s a peach-pink highlighter, very light, but also quite frosty. I would recommend trying Jest or All That Glitters, though. For Goldbit, use VANILLA Pigment or NAKED LUNCH Eye ShadowFab & Flashy - use RULE Matte Eye Shadow over GOLDMINE Eye ShadowShimma - Fresh Cement ShadestickDe Menthe  - Humid or SteamyFlirty Number - SATIN TAUPE Frost & TRAX Velvet Eye ShadowsIntoxicate - Shadowy Lady Llama - Blanc TypeMetamorph - JUXT Satin over FROSTLITE FluidlineSensualize  - TEMPTING Lustre Eye ShadowSummer Neutral - MAGRITTES Paint meet the fleet=PrintPandemonium=Knight devineRite of Spring = Pink Opal; ; Fun Fun = Pervette; Comet Blue = Turquatic Glitter + gloss; Ms. Fizz = Flashmode (maybe)Lovely Lily = Pink Opal + Violet; Illegal Cargo = perm, try Shale; LE try Thunder, Pearl of the Earth; Pandamonium = Knight Divine; Don’t Be Shy = Well Dressed; Pomposity = New York Apple + Girl About Town; Funtabulous = Flashmode lustreglassOther Worldly = Raizin  Patina Eye Shadow is a great dupe for Girl Meets Boy Eye Shadow And Forgery Eye Shadow for Prismique


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie_57* 

 
_I missed out on the Barbie collection-is there any dupes for:

Beautyburst_

 
a Little Folie and brown script are similar to beautyburst

I posted a comparison of beautyburst and a little folie here:  
http://specktra.net/f217/new-officia...ml#post1003796 

And here's a comparison with brown script

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 

 
_L to R: Beautyburst and Brown Script on NC15 skin, no base:




_


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 24, 2008)

Real Drama e/s from the Intriguing Scarlet (6 Warm Eyes) is identical to Sketch.


----------



## kellia (Jan 10, 2009)

After swatching them today, I think henna e/s and sumptuous olive e/s are extremely similiar.  Similar enough that you do not need both.  My best friend thought they were exactly the same color, but I do think Henna is a teeny tiny bit lighter.   But just a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Golden Olive pigment and Juxt e/s (thanks Redambition!!) are the closest perm dupes to Springtime Skipper you will find - and I searched high and low, its one of my FAVOURITE colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moth Brown - I havent found anything yet that dupes this colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


It's not THAT close - and its a LE.. but smoke and diamonds is relatively close.... but I have both - so they're not tootoo close..  Good luck finding either.. these both were sold out really quickly


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladydee91500* 

 
_It's not THAT close - and its a LE.. but smoke and diamonds is relatively close.... but I have both - so they're not tootoo close.. Good luck finding either.. these both were sold out really quickly_

 
I have them both as well and I wouldnt consider Smoke & Diamonds a mentionable dupe for Moth Brown at all


----------



## nico (Jan 16, 2009)

Is Hepcat dupe to Plum Dressing?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have *Urban Decay "Half Baked"* eyeshadow
you don't really need *MAC "Flip"* LE from BBR collection

pretty darn close and UD "Half Baked" is better texture and payoff


----------



## MirandaTN (Jan 25, 2009)

what about wedge and cork? are they similar enough to only have one?


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there a dupe for MAC Knight e/s (from BBR) ?


----------



## nico (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_Is there a dupe for MAC Knight e/s (from BBR) ?_

 
Knight Divine is very close to Knight e/s


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 26, 2009)

If you have Milani Antique Gold then you do'nt need Henna eyeshadow from BBR.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2009)

I've had a look through some of the pages here and I apologise in advance if it has already been mentioned. Does anyone know of a dupe for Dark Edge e/s from the N/Naked collection?


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 27, 2009)

is there a dupe for tempting e/s in either the 88 or neutal palette frpm coastal scents?


----------



## BestRx (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweeteternity* 

 
_Real Drama e/s from the Intriguing Scarlet (6 Warm Eyes) is identical to Sketch._

 
Thanks! Does anyone know if/what the permanent-line dupes for Sweetjoy, Well Spiced and Gentle Heat are from this palette?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have Electro l/s from Neo Sci-Fi, and I really want Coral Polyp l/s from Dame Edna...are they very close? Or different enough to justify having both?

Thanks!


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 30, 2009)

If I have Graphology, do I need Contrast?


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 31, 2009)

I own both Quick Frost and Your Ladyship
and think they are very very much alike.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Darkness* 

 
_I've had a look through some of the pages here and I apologise in advance if it has already been mentioned. Does anyone know of a dupe for Dark Edge e/s from the N/Naked collection?_

 
According to the MAC site - Handwritten would be a replacement.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorianNoxa* 

 
_I own both Quick Frost and Your Ladyship
and think they are very very much alike._

 
Wow, I don't think they're alike at all.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_if u have shroom...u don't need Nylon...
if u have steamy... u don't need shimmermoss (imo these 2 colors really look alike...)_

 
sooo wish i had read this before i got both - you're totally right they are soooo almost the same


----------



## wynchester76 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladydee91500* 

 
_It's not THAT close - and its a LE.. but smoke and diamonds is relatively close.... but I have both - so they're not tootoo close.. Good luck finding either.. these both were sold out really quickly_

 

Golders Green Pigment is an exact dupe to Springtime Skipper imo and I have both..

oops quoted wrong entry lol


----------



## wynchester76 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_I use swimming as a dupe for springtime skipper..._

 
Golders Green pigment (but very hard to find) is such a close dupe to springtime skipper (i have both); people always compare swimming, golden olive, juxt, etc to springtime skipper & I don't get it lol--those colores look nothing like spring skip imo.


----------



## wynchester76 (Feb 20, 2009)

vex & pincurl from bbr are pretty close


----------



## Septemba (Feb 20, 2009)

If you missed out on Pure Rose from Ungaro, NARS Sabrina is a close dupe.

Swatches on Lollipop26's blog: lollipop26: Pure Rose by Ungaro


----------



## natjotua (Feb 25, 2009)

*dupes?*

i couldnt find a thread where there's a list of products that could pass for mac dupes! Correct me if i'm wrong, but i just wanna know -- because babygirl is on a budget! =)


----------



## andrrea (Feb 25, 2009)

From BBR:

Femme-fi similar to Shroom
Apres-Ski similar Copperplate
Knight similar to Knight Divine


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: dupes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natjotua* 

 
_i couldnt find a thread where there's a list of products that could pass for mac dupes! Correct me if i'm wrong, but i just wanna know -- because babygirl is on a budget! =)_

 
Merged with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 1, 2009)

If you have...

Lychee Luxe then you don't really need Red Devil (BBR)

Rich and Ripe (Cult of Cherry) then you don't really need Strawberry Blonde (BBR)

VGV lipglass then you don't really need Soft Wave lipglass (on my lips, at least)


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Hi,

I have Electro l/s from Neo Sci-Fi, and I really want Coral Polyp l/s from Dame Edna...are they very close? Or different enough to justify having both?

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Electro is an orange, Coral Polyp is a coral- it has more red in it.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 3, 2009)

If you have Embark, you don't really need Handwritten.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_If you have Embark, you don't really need Handwritten._

 
oh for real?? thanks... i already have embark and almost got handwritten..


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh for real?? thanks... i already have embark and almost got handwritten.._

 
This is what they look to me, yes. Embark is maybe a little plummier, but the two shades are really similar.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_If you have...

Lychee Luxe then you don't really need Red Devil (BBR)

Rich and Ripe (Cult of Cherry) then you don't really need Strawberry Blonde (BBR)

VGV lipglass then you don't really need Soft Wave lipglass (on my lips, at least)_

 
RNR is not the same as Strawberry Blonde. SB is a tad more red on my medium-pigmented lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_This is what they look to me, yes. Embark is maybe a little plummier, but the two shades are really similar._

 
I actually find Handwritten to be plummier. I actually got it as a cooler toned version of Embark. I personally need both, but other people might not.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

If you have Steamy, you don't need Talent Pool. Steamy has a tinge of green, but they're very similar.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dulcemiel* 

 
_Some of these might be repeated from earlier but I was pasting from my spreadsheet. I always ask MA if they recommend dups for discontinued colors that I am curious about so hope this helps...

clarity instead of electric eel steamy instead of shimmermoss Thunder(original Catherine D)=Seedy Pearl                                                             Relaxing=Naked Lunch                                                               Prismique= Forgery DBoheimia=Paradisco red in mylady=coppering & passionate FERTILE--> PARFAIT AMOUR blended with a bit of BEAUTY MARKED Eye Shadow.    GLEAM and AMBER LIGHTS Eye Shadows blended together. ">SAY YEAH---> GLEAM and AMBER LIGHTS Eye Shadows blended together. NEXT TO NOTHING---> PHLOOF!  Eye ShadowGENTLE LENTIL Shadestick is still available, and CONSTRUCTIVIST Paint Pot is the best alternative.  Retrospeck  instead of Magic Dust(Barbie Collection)  Bateau=Brun                                                           Innuendo=Shale                                                     Almond Icing=VexFrench Grey=Fresh cement shadestick Demi Sweet=Trax Gateaux=Phloof Greensmoke Eye Shadow for Fiction,    blend Zonk Bleu and Chill together for Haunting.  Stormwatch=Plummage Crème De Violet Eye Shadow for Stomp, Nylon Eye Shadow for Amazon,For Elite, try Woodwinked eyeshadow instead. Banshee: Quarry (greyed pink) with Honesty (bronzed pewter shimmer). It is the closest match that we can recommend for your needs. Hey= anything light like Beaded, or Gleam Howzat= Plumage contrast=Blue Noir  Say Yeah eyeshadow is actually hard to replicate - it’s a peach-pink highlighter, very light, but also quite frosty. I would recommend trying Jest or All That Glitters, though. For Goldbit, use VANILLA Pigment or NAKED LUNCH Eye ShadowFab & Flashy - use RULE Matte Eye Shadow over GOLDMINE Eye ShadowShimma - Fresh Cement ShadestickDe Menthe  - Humid or SteamyFlirty Number - SATIN TAUPE Frost & TRAX Velvet Eye ShadowsIntoxicate - Shadowy Lady Llama - Blanc TypeMetamorph - JUXT Satin over FROSTLITE FluidlineSensualize  - TEMPTING Lustre Eye ShadowSummer Neutral - MAGRITTES Paint meet the fleet=PrintPandemonium=Knight devineRite of Spring = Pink Opal; ; Fun Fun = Pervette; Comet Blue = Turquatic Glitter + gloss; Ms. Fizz = Flashmode (maybe)Lovely Lily = Pink Opal + Violet; Illegal Cargo = perm, try Shale; LE try Thunder, Pearl of the Earth; Pandamonium = Knight Divine; Don’t Be Shy = Well Dressed; Pomposity = New York Apple + Girl About Town; Funtabulous = Flashmode lustreglassOther Worldly = Raizin  Patina Eye Shadow is a great dupe for Girl Meets Boy Eye Shadow And Forgery Eye Shadow for Prismique_

 
Hon I'm dyslexic and this just jumbles for me, do you mind putting some spaces in please.
Thanks


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_If you have Steamy, you don't need Talent Pool. Steamy has a tinge of green, but they're very similar._

 
Agreed!  I tracked down Talent Pool and bought it only to see that they were pretty much the same


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2009)

I just scored a 226 Brush today!  (Macys' MAC counter and she dug and found that very last one!!)  I don't have a 224 but I have a Stila brush that is tapered that I use for blending also.  Do I need a 224 if I have a 226?


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrrea* 

 
_From BBR:

Femme-fi similar to Shroom
Apres-Ski similar Copperplate
Knight similar to Knight Divine_

 

Thanks so much!  I have Femme-Fi and was acutally going to pick up a shroom.  But wont now.  To me, if they are even similar I don't want doubles because I am not one of those people who notice the slight differences lol.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 7, 2009)

are there any dupes for woodwinked. Is rice paper a good dupe?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_are there any dupes for woodwinked. Is rice paper a good dupe?_

 
Oh, gosh no, Ricepaper is not anything like Woodwinked.  Not at all.  I've not seen a dupe for Woodwinked.  I think the combination of its color and texture make it hard to match.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 7, 2009)

^ so it will be on my next shopping list. Thanks.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Ricepaper vs. Femme Fi ?*

Femme Fi and Ricepaper are quite similar; Femme Fi has a bit of a greyish tinge to the gold-pale white.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_RNR is not the same as Strawberry Blonde. SB is a tad more red on my medium-pigmented lips._

 
Mmm really? On me, R&R is the redder one. I suppose the way they look will really differ, depending on the skin tone of the wearer. I'm NC40 with pigmented lips, so that's really a far cry from your NW20. Maybe my darker skin shows less difference in their pigmentation.

And so this post will not be so off topic...
Prestige's Waterproof Eyeliner in 07 Granite seems to be a good dupe for Phone Number Eye Kohl


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there a dupe for poison pen in permanent collection? Thank you


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you have Warm Chill you don't need Aquavert


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 7, 2009)

if you have sumptuous olive you dont need henna.
if you have cork you dont need wedge.
ummm..cant think of any others right off the bat right now..


----------



## marieeve2010 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you have a dube for twinks?? I already have a couple of brown, and I'm not sure I need this e/s


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_Do you have a dube for twinks?? I already have a couple of brown, and I'm not sure I need this e/s_

 
YES, you do!!! Works nice with Purples!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I just scored a 226 Brush today!  (Macys' MAC counter and she dug and found that very last one!!)  I don't have a 224 but I have a Stila brush that is tapered that I use for blending also.  Do I need a 224 if I have a 226?_

 
I don't know the exact shape of your Stila brush, but the 224 is huge.  The 226 is way smaller than the 224 and has more of a pointed tip.  I think you "need" both, but I love blending brushes ...so I might just be an enabler


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_If you have Warm Chill you don't need Aquavert_

 
Never mind.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have Ulta's Silk e/s, you don't need WnW's Cream. They are the same color, but different finishes (Silk is metallic, Cream is Shimmery).


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 15, 2009)

Any dupes for Viva Glam VI lipstick and lipgloss?


----------



## sweets4 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_are there any dupes for woodwinked. Is rice paper a good dupe?_

 
time&space is super close but that was a LE from Neo Sci-Fi, but the veluxe pearl finish great.
Woodwinked is my favourite eyeshadow, it is a MUST HAVE in my opinion


----------



## geeko (Apr 18, 2009)

If u have fairylite pigment, you don't need Naked pigment

If you have loverock blush , you don't need pleasantry blush

OT: Any dupes for enchantrress lipglass? I've finished this and i need a replacement for it....ONLY to find out that my local MAC counters do not stock this anymore and i don't have any CC to order from maccosmetics.com


----------



## Shanns (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_If you have Juxt you dont need Springtime Skipper_

 
Unless your not a green shadow person I disagree with this, if you dont wear many greens one would be fine. To me Juxt is a very light smooth satin with more of a golden green sheen and Springtime skipper is a beautiful green color and it does seem to have a bit of golden tint to it but its a much richer color. If I had to choose one it would be Springtime Skipper!


----------



## jackie100 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is "posh it up" a dupe of "nymphette? or not really? I have nymphette btw and from what i read posh it up is kinda similar?


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2009)

Any dupes for Sea Myth (Lure LE)
?


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 21, 2009)

*dupe of coco pigment!*

hey all, i just wanted to share this with you. after managing to swap for the @#[email protected]#%#@ hard to get coco pigment, i realized i already have a dupe!

the e/s is Urban Decay's YDK.

comparison pics here: (not sure how to shrink my pics, so hyperlinked instead, sorry!)
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/5/8/1/1267717.JPG

and here: (UD on the left, Coco on the Right)
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/5/8/1/1267718.JPG

thanks for looking guys!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 9, 2009)

NYX's Volcano is similar to UD's Roach...Volcano is a little more browner.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 14, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

I disagree. Contrast and Deep Truth are SO different.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Girlie you dont need Rio De Rosa

If you have Silver Ring you dont need Swan Lake

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Brun you dont need Concrete

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Swiss Chocolate you dont need Espresso

If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke

* If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast*

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Sharkskin shadestick you dont need Graphito paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

^I thought Haux was more of brownish color and Shale was a deeper purple??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_^I thought Haux was more of brownish color and Shale was a deeper purple??_

 
A lot of those comparisons don't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## rarity (May 19, 2009)

If you have Bare Necessity you don't need Love Nectar.


----------



## Karen_B (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_Do you have a dube for twinks?? I already have a couple of brown, and I'm not sure I need this e/s_

 
I love Twinks, but if you're on a budget you might want to consider getting Walnut Bronze by NYX instead. It's only slightly lighter than Twinks.


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rarity* 

 
_If you have Bare Necessity you don't need Love Nectar._

 
Really? i have love nectar and wanted bare necessity, now i wonder if i should?


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 28, 2009)

If you have Electric Eel, you don't need Clarity or Unreally Blue or vice-versa (because they're the exact same color and texture).


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_^I thought Haux was more of brownish color and Shale was a deeper purple??_

 
Haux IS a more brownish color... it's sort of a ruddy brown.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 3, 2009)

What about Dazzlelight?  Is there a dupe for it or is it pretty unique?


----------



## ShebaV (Jun 10, 2009)

Soft Brown..............Tete-A-Tint


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_What about Dazzlelight? Is there a dupe for it or is it pretty unique?_

 
Dazzlelight reminds me a lot of Vanilla pigment.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there a Dupe For *Pompous Blue*? I'm desperate!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_Haux IS a more brownish color... it's sort of a ruddy brown._

 
That's what I thought! Thanks!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

If ya have mystery, ya dont need concrete/brun/dark edge


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have Cork, you don't really need Soba.


----------



## lukinamama (Jun 16, 2009)

what would be dupe for mutiny pigment in eyeshadows?tx


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

If I have Wondergrass eye shaodow do I need Humid? 
If I have the 165 brush do I need the 109 
If I have the 129 brush do I need the 116 
If I have shore leave, all that glitters, femme fi, and creme de miel do I need Dazzlelight 
thanks!!


----------



## lukinamama (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_

If I have the 165 brush do I need the 109 
_

 
yes you do,they are totally diferent but both are must haves for me


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_

If I have Wondergrass eye shaodow do I need Humid? 
_

 
They are not simialr at all. I'm assuming you have Wondergrass, as you know it's a bright leafy green. Humid is much darker and richer. Closer to a true emerald colour.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_ 

If I have shore leave, all that glitters, femme fi, and creme de miel do I need Dazzlelight 
thanks!!_

 

Anyone?  The last thing i want to do is buy a highlighter that I don't need


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

If I have Firespot do I need Coppering?

If I have Smut do I need Typographic?

If I have Twinks, Smoke and diamonds and Mulch do I need Sable?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

MORE.  Sorry but i'm trying to place an order today and need help

If I have the Hello Kitty SE 109 brush do i need the regular 109?

Basically I'm trying to figure out if the function is still the same.  Its seems like the brush head is teeny tiny


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_MORE. Sorry but i'm trying to place an order today and need help

If I have the Hello Kitty SE 109 brush do i need the regular 109?

Basically I'm trying to figure out if the function is still the same. Its seems like the brush head is teeny tiny_

 
get the full sized 109. the HK quality of the 109 is not great. go into a store and compare the two.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrrea* 

 
_From BBR:
Apres-Ski similar Copperplate_

 
So, which of the two is better?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_If I have Firespot do I need Coppering?

*If I have Smut do I need Typographic?
* 
If I have Twinks, Smoke and diamonds and Mulch do I need Sable?_

 
Typographic is much easier to blend and work with, the matte2 finish really makes a difference IMO. Although typographic is a slightly softer black, if you like that look. as compared to Smut, which is stronger and a bit more harsh.


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_what would be dupe for mutiny pigment in eyeshadows?tx_

 
uhh... silverthorn? i wanna know also


----------



## Laurie (Jun 18, 2009)

Not too sure if these were mentioned:

If you have Steamy you don't need Waternymph and vice versa
If you have Juxt you don't need MES Fresh Green Mix and vice versa
If you have Deep Truth you don't need MES Sea and Sky and vice versa

**This is based on my skin tone**


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 19, 2009)

as far as i know there isnt a dupe for mutiny


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_Typographic is much easier to blend and work with, the matte2 finish really makes a difference IMO. Although typographic is a slightly softer black, if you like that look. as compared to Smut, which is stronger and a bit more harsh._

 

Thanks for the reply.  I'm so dumb I went through part of my stash today to "inventory" before I placed my final MAC order and i realized that I already have both typographic AND Smut.  

Thats when you know that you have too much.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_what would be dupe for mutiny pigment in eyeshadows?tx_

 
Nothing.  Sorry.  You could try another brand, but there's nothing close in the MAC perm line. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_If I have Firespot do I need Coppering?

If I have Smut do I need Typographic?

If I have Twinks, Smoke and diamonds and Mulch do I need Sable?_

 
- Firespot is an orangey with a hint of gold and red.  Very different from Coppering which is closer to deep red/orange rust and IMO Coppering has better color pay-off, so yes, they are different enough to warrant having both. 

- Smut and Typographic are very different.  First Typographic is matte and Smut isn't and Smut is a deep dark blackish brown with a slightly red duo-chrome.  I don't own Typographic so I can't give you a wonderful color description, but they are different. 

- If you have Twinks and Mulch I'd say you don't have to have Sable.  They are a bit different, but how many dark, earthy browns do you really need?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Not too sure if these were mentioned:

If you have Steamy you don't need Waternymph and vice versa
If you have Juxt you don't need MES Fresh Green Mix and vice versa
If you have Deep Truth you don't need MES Sea and Sky and vice versa

**This is based on my skin tone**_

 
- Waternypmh is WAY more green/teal/aqua than Steamy and with better color payoff.  Waternymph reminds me of the Jungle Green Crayola crayon.  Anyone remember that color?  I understand that everyone has a different opinion on dupes and every color looks different to everyone and on their skin, but those two aren't dupes IMO. 

- I'd say Juxt and FGM are close enough, but FGM has the better texture. 

- I'd say Deep Contrast is much darker that S&S.  The bluer side of S&S is vibrant, true blue while Deep Contrast closer to a navy.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_what would be dupe for mutiny pigment in eyeshadows?tx_

 
fafinettex3 did a video about this:

[youtube]2t-BnLzBE2Q[/youtube]


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Anyone?  The last thing i want to do is buy a highlighter that I don't need_

 
I don't think Dazzlelight is similar to any of those (not having seen Creme de Miel).


----------



## Dollfaced (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there a dupe for UD zero e/s?
& mac brave new bronze l/s?
TIA.


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollfaced* 

 
_Is there a dupe for UD zero e/s?
& mac brave new bronze l/s?
TIA._

 
ug! the MAC artist just told me TONIGHT what the dupe was for Brave New Bronze. Lemme think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It started with a 'c'? Well at least we know there *is* a perm. dupe!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_
- Waternypmh is WAY more green/teal/aqua than Steamy and with better color payoff.  Waternymph reminds me of the Jungle Green Crayola crayon.  Anyone remember that color?  I understand that everyone has a different opinion on dupes and every color looks different to everyone and on their skin, but those two aren't dupes IMO. 

- I'd say Juxt and FGM are close enough, but FGM has the better texture. 

- I'd say Deep Contrast is much darker that S&S.  The bluer side of S&S is vibrant, true blue while Deep Contrast closer to a navy._

 
Yup.. Skin colour definately makes a difference, I swatched all of these side by side and asked someone who isn't into makeup if they look different and they said 'no'.. Which I knew already.. But just wanted to make sure.. And I said Deep Truth.. As far as I know there is no e/s called Deep Contrast.. I could be wrong.. There is one called Contrast though.. Which is also a dark blue.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_ug! the MAC artist just told me TONIGHT what the dupe was for Brave New Bronze. Lemme think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It started with a 'c'? Well at least we know there *is* a perm. dupe!!_

 
I've heard Cherish is a dupe for BNB. Which is good, cause I love my BNB LOL.


----------



## shesparkles (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of a dupe for Lightly Ripe l/s from Cult of Cherry? Thanks.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jun 28, 2009)

^^^I've heard Syrup is an okay dupe for Lightly Ripe. Rue D' Bois (Europe-only) is apparently a complete dupe for it.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jul 1, 2009)

if i have bisque do i need brule?


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 21, 2009)

im about to finish my supreme lipglass from neo sci fi and its my fav LG .. is there a dupe for it ??


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Ooh this is a great thread!!

If you have Hepcat you dont need Purple Shower

If you have Girlie you dont need Rio De Rosa

If you have Silver Ring you dont need Swan Lake

If you have Embark you dont need Twinks

If you have Brun you dont need Concrete

If you have Shale you dont need Quarry or Haux

If you have Swiss Chocolate you dont need Espresso

*If you have Humid you dont need Sprout or Greensmoke*

If you have Deep Truth you dont need Contrast

If you have Tan Ray paint you dont need Structural Brown paint

If you have Sharkskin shadestick you dont need Graphito paint

If you have Jadeye Fluidline you dont need Delphic Fluidline_

 

I strongly and respectfully disagree.  I'm sorry!  I have both humid and greensmoke..and they are VERY different.  Humid is very bright and vibrant where as greensmoke is darker and a glittery (damn lustre shadows and their fallout!)


My two cents...

Sumptuous Olive/Henna (ugh...regret regret regret!)

Knight/Knight Divine

Mulch/Romp

Shroom/Femme Fi

Wishful/Naked Lunch


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 28, 2009)

Are there any good dupes for Et Tu, Bouquet from Rose Romance? They still have it at my counter and I am wondering if I should get it before it's gone.


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

ok, awesome thread.  I just purchased Bronze and I got home and realised it is the SAME color as tempting.....They look TOTALLY diff. in pan but man oh man when you swatch them side by side they are identical!!!!!!!!!!!!UGGGHHHH!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Are there any good dupes for Et Tu, Bouquet from Rose Romance? They still have it at my counter and I am wondering if I should get it before it's gone._

 
I didn't buy it because it reminded me of Seedy Pearl which I never use anyways. I wonder if Seedy Pearl or Nanogold could be dupes? Any opinions on that?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plasticLVR* 

 
_ok, awesome thread.  I just purchased Bronze and I got home and realised it is the SAME color as tempting.....They look TOTALLY diff. in pan but man oh man when you swatch them side by side they are identical!!!!!!!!!!!!UGGGHHHH!_

 
Not on me! Bronze comes out darker and much redder than tempting.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Not on me! Bronze comes out darker and much redder than tempting._

 
On me too! They're very different colors on me, with Tempting being most wearable.


----------



## thejuicy1 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi, 
does anyone know of a good dupe for REAL DOLL from the mac's barbie collection?


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

....


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thejuicy1* 

 
_hi, 
does anyone know of a good dupe for REAL DOLL from the mac's barbie collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NARS lipstick in Roman Holiday is pretty darn close! 

I'm trying desperately to think of something close to Wondergrass from C Shock. Does anyone have MUFE eyeshadow #93 and have an opinion on whether or not they're similar in shade? I know that #93 is matte and I'm pretty sure Wondergrass has some shimmer.


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

Fig 1 and Sketch...

same thinggg

I was reading earlier about Surreal, Shimmermoss, and Steamy wahaha...I have all three...very guilty, but I love them and they ARE *slightly* different!!

And Nylon and Shroom are NOT similar at all! Haven't read the 23 pages in between...but my two cents! Nylong is very bright and goldy white and Shroom is a silvery white, not so frosty...


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_I disagree. Contrast and Deep Truth are SO different._

 
Hmmm...how are they different? How do you use them differently? I have both and would love to hear differences to make myself feel better about buying both =)


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmileyfacedPen* 

 
_
I'm trying desperately to think of something close to Wondergrass from C Shock. Does anyone have MUFE eyeshadow #93 and have an opinion on whether or not they're similar in shade? I know that #93 is matte and I'm pretty sure Wondergrass has some shimmer._

 
i duno about mufe, but i do know that i bought UD graffiti, and returned it because it was similar enough to wondergrass not to have both. Wondergrass is brighter and has better payoff imo, but still pretty close. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rehana* 

 
_Fig 1 and Sketch...

same thinggg_

 
no way hose!
sketch is SO much darker and is almost brownish.
Fig 1. is way lighter anf brighter. 
not even close m'lady!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i duno about mufe, but i do know that i bought UD graffiti, and returned it because it was similar enough to wondergrass not to have both. Wondergrass is brighter and has better payoff imo, but still pretty close._

 
I've heard the same thing, and I love UD Graffiti! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 
_no way hose!
sketch is SO much darker and is almost brownish.
Fig 1. is way lighter anf brighter. 
not even close m'lady!_

 
ITA! I adore Fig.1, while I rarely reach for Sketch.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i duno about mufe, but i do know that i bought UD graffiti, and returned it because it was similar enough to wondergrass not to have both. Wondergrass is brighter and has better payoff imo, but still pretty close. 


no way hose!
sketch is SO much darker and is almost brownish.
Fig 1. is way lighter anf brighter. 
not even close m'lady!_

 
Regarding Wondergrass...I think MAC Kelly Green pigment (PRO line) may be similar.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Regarding Wondergrass...I think MAC Kelly Green pigment (PRO line) may be similar._

 
I've heard this too, which is why I picked up UD Graffiti over Kelly Green. I just have easier access to UD.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Regarding Wondergrass...I think MAC Kelly Green pigment (PRO line) may be similar._

 
I hope this is true.  Then I can cross Kelly Green pigment off my wish list.  Yes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rehana* 

 
_Hmmm...how are they different? How do you use them differently? I have both and would love to hear differences to make myself feel better about buying both =)_

 
Personally, I think Deep Truth is a true midnight frosty blue whereas Contrast is Deep Blue meets Deep Purple.  I definitely see the difference in the two.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have Top Hat you dont really need Thunder or Cassette - they are so damn close its hard to tell them apart, I have all 3 and spent money I didnt need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cassette over Thunder gives an exact dupe to Top Hat, but Thunder and Top Hat are hard to tell apart anyway - you wouldnt know unless someone told you


----------



## vesperholly (Aug 3, 2009)

NARS Sin blush looks almost exactly like MAC Honestly, except without the sparkle.


----------



## macluvermre (Aug 4, 2009)

Baby Sparks dazzleglas is very close to Local Colour (almost identical, IMO), Smile is dup. to Euro beat - and if you have Nylon e/s, you do not need Soft Force from SW...I am second guessing my decision to buy One-Off from LTL, because it is so similiar to Humid, but the finish is alot better.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

deep truth and blue flame shadows are very very similar. so no need to have both unless you really like metaliicy navy blues


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_deep truth and blue flame shadows are very very similar. so no need to have both unless you really like metaliicy navy blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA! My hubby picked out Blue Flame at the CCO last week and said it would look good on me... I was like good news, I've got something _just_ like it at home, LOL.


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 4, 2009)

Are there any dupes at all for "Big Bow" from the Hello Kitty collection? (sheer!, pink-ish, lipstick)


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Are there any dupes at all for "Big Bow" from the Hello Kitty collection? (sheer!, pink-ish, lipstick)_

 
not really... its one colour I own that I cant really dupe. One of the Fafi lippies was close, but it was more orange than Big Bow


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_...I am second guessing my decision to buy One-Off from LTL, because it is so similiar to Humid, but the finish is alot better._

 
I disagree, Humid is much darker than One Off, it's not just the finish. They don't look the same on me at all, far from it


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I disagree, Humid is much darker than One Off, it's not just the finish. They don't look the same on me at all, far from it_

 
agreed! not the same at all on me either - humid is wayyyy darker


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 6, 2009)

I just went through my collection and was doing some swatches...I came across some dupes:

Deep Feelings and Cassette

Cinders and Queen's Jewel

(Swatches coming soon)


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_not really... its one colour I own that I cant really dupe. One of the Fafi lippies was close, but it was more orange than Big Bow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooo. But thank you. I think I'm gonna die. HK was the collection that was out when I entered MAC for the first time, so I was overwhelmed by the eyeshadows  & everything, so I didn't get any lipsticks back then... yeeks. I'm sad now.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 7, 2009)

if u have steamy, u dont need shimmermoss. i made the mistake of buying both but i kept steamy


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been said but....

Naked Lunch is similar to Jest
Romp is similar to Go! (starflash)
Hepcat is similar to Plum Dressing 
Pink Opal pigment is similar to Seedy Pearl
Blanc Type is similar to Brule
Emerald Green pigment (pro) is similar to Humid 
Green Brown pigment (pro) is similar to Club 

I probably have more somewhere but I don't mind having backup/dupes since mac has so many LE's/DC's.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 7, 2009)

Baby Petals e/s and Whistle e/s are VERY similar too:


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 8, 2009)

does anyone know of a mac dupe for Soft Brown?

Edit - and if I have Rule do I need Orange?


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_does anyone know of a mac dupe for Soft Brown?

Edit - and if I have Rule do I need Orange?_

 
A great dupe for soft brown is tent-a-tint and since its a matte2, t-a-t has better color payoff. I looovvvve soft brown though. 

In my opinion, you really don't need rule if you have orange unless you absolutely love oranges, mattes or do a lot dramatic photoshoots. They are slightly different in color, ie orange is very true to its actual tone (not too cool or muddy) while rule is a bit of a rustier, slightly muted orange while still being bright. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

I need a dupe for Plushglass Angel Cream!! Anyone?


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

...


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I need a dupe for Plushglass Angel Cream!! Anyone?_

 

If you're looking for MAC specifically, try Underage.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 10, 2009)

^ I have both Underage and Angel Cream... if anyone is interested, I can swatch them together


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ yes Please...I love Underage....but have never seen Angel Cream


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 10, 2009)

I have swatched Underage l/g and Angel Cream p/g... I would never have thought to compare the two, because on me they aren't very simliar.  Angel Cream is much more coral (although it does go on a lot more sheer than it looks in the tube) while Underage is nude/beige.  Both are gorgeous colors, I just don't think I would consider them dupes...maybe they show up different on different people though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are the swatches on the back of my hand (I am NW25/30).  This is indoor, no flash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Underage on left...Angel Cream on right in both pics:


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_What is a good dupe for VIP (pink e/s) from the Heatherette Trio 2?_

 

Playful is very close to VIP... see swatches below:


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of a dupe for Full on Lust lipgloss (LE from The Originals collection)?


----------



## escapade (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know a dupe for Underplay lipstick?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 14, 2009)

If you already have: 

Urban Decay "X" eyeshadow... you don't need MAC "Melon" pigment
Urban Decay "Blaze" eyeshadow... you don't need MAC "All That Glitters" Eyeshadow


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 14, 2009)

How does Mulch and Glamour Check compare?

And what's a dupe for Tempting? Thanks!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_How does Mulch and Glamour Check compare?

*And what's a dupe for Tempting?* Thanks!_

 
Tempting is perm! Are you looking for another brand?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_How does Mulch and Glamour Check compare?

And what's a dupe for Tempting? Thanks!_

 
mulch has gold sparkles and is less red than glamour check. they are completely diff imo.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Tempting is perm! Are you looking for another brand?_

 
Hi!

Nope, just wondering if it's really similar to something I already have like woodwinked, or retrospeck. I hate getting a color and then realizing it's soooooo close to something I already have. 

I didn't know it was permanent either, thanks for responding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_mulch has gold sparkles and is less red than glamour check. they are completely diff imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_How does Mulch and Glamour Check compare?

And what's a dupe for Tempting? Thanks!_

 
Mulch, Glamour Check, Tempting, Romp, Satin Taupe, Gold Stroke (pigment), Buckwheat


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG I want them all!!! *faints* 

Thanks for posting that, it's a great reference!


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 15, 2009)

If I have Rule and Pollinator, do I need Off The Page?

If I have Bright Future (from the Style Warriors), do I need Crest the Wave?

If I have Da Bling, do I need Maira's Magic?

These 3 questions are absolutely killing me right now. The colors in the makeup art collection are so beautiful and I am craving them but I'm afraid that I already have colors just like it and I won't know just how similiar they are until Thursday. If anyone could answer these I would really appreciate it.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_If I have Rule and Pollinator, do I need Off The Page?

*If I have Bright Future (from the Style Warriors), do I need Crest the Wave?*

If I have Da Bling, do I need Maira's Magic?

These 3 questions are absolutely killing me right now. The colors in the makeup art collection are so beautiful and I am craving them but I'm afraid that I already have colors just like it and I won't know just how similiar they are until Thursday. If anyone could answer these I would really appreciate it._

 
Bright Future and Crest The Wave are quite different. Bright Future is a deep dark yellow gold, Crest The Wave is a softer paler sunshiney yellow. They swatch quite differently. Think like a Gold Dusk pigment vs. Golden Lemon pigment comparison.

Indoor No Flash
Creme Royal vs. *Crest The Wave*
*Bright Future* vs. Gold (frost) pigment





Outdoor Natural Light
Creme Royal vs. *Crest The Wave*
*Bright Future* vs. Gold (frost) pigment


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ Thank You!!


----------



## chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi I am new here. 
I am looking for the answer for the following question, and by chance stumpled across this forum.

If I have Nars Ondine and Mac pigment Mauvement, should I get Style Snob?

I just bought Style Snob yesterday, and realized it looked quite similiar to Ondine in pans. I wonder if I should return Style Snob, that's why I didn't do a swatch comparison.

If someone can do a swatch comparison, or share their insights, it would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it me or is Charred & Pandamonium the same exact color?


----------



## macluvermre (Aug 26, 2009)

^^It's not just you, it's me too! They are the same to me too and Knight e/s is not far behind them...


----------



## macluvermre (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Does anyone know of a dupe for Full on Lust lipgloss (LE from The Originals collection)?_

 
Maybe Lust l/g?


----------



## macluvermre (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I disagree, Humid is much darker than One Off, it's not just the finish. They don't look the same on me at all, far from it_

 
Sorry, I guess I should have said that they *look the same on ME*. It's just my opinion, as all skin colors are different, they obviously won't look the same on everyone.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 26, 2009)

Ignore this post - my question was ansred above. Sorry everyone!!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 1, 2009)

I was just going through my collection and found another e/s dupe: 
Cranberry and Bravado (from the Take Wing quad) are almost identical.  Cranberry is a bit more pigmented, but if you pack on Bravado it's very hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anybody say how close Henna and Mink & Sable are to each other?


----------



## Debbie_57 (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there a dupe for the eyeshadow gentle fume from the Gentle fume quad (smoke signals colection); any greys similar?
TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Is it me or is Charred & Pandamonium the same exact color?_

 
I can't tell the difference


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anna Phalactyc* 

 
_Can anybody say how close Henna and Mink & Sable are to each other?_

 

There are comparison swatches in the BBR swatch thread ....Link #60...there are probably more but this is the 1st one I saw

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...74/index3.html


----------



## shesparkles (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocochip* 

 
_If I have Nars Ondine and Mac pigment Mauvement, should I get Style Snob?

I just bought Style Snob yesterday, and realized it looked quite similiar to Ondine in pans. I wonder if I should return Style Snob, that's why I didn't do a swatch comparison._

 
I think Ondine is much cooler and purpler. This blog has photos of Style Snob, if anyone wants to weigh in: Pink Sith: MAC Style Snob - A Taupe To Warm Your Heart

Also, if anyone missed out on Warming Trend e/s from Cool Heat, or Blonde's Gold pigment, I am ridiculously prone to buying the same color over and over, and I can report that NARS Cyprus e/s is very close to both. It's lighter than WT and the shimmer is more subdued, but barely distinguishable.


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone remember Restrained Rust Lip Stain??? I'd love a dupe for that if anyone one knows of one. I lost mine on a girly night out, I nearly cried I was so gutted


----------



## User37 (Sep 7, 2009)

hi,
does anyone know a dupe for ROZZ REVIVAL? 
it's a watermelon red. my mother bought that l/s for me as a present and i was first suspicious  b/c i prefer to chose my makeup stuffs by my own and my mother has a very different taste than me/i (grammar?) but that lipstick... i now LOVE, love, love!


----------



## Fieeh (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have Eyepopping, you won't need Rated R eyeshadow


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a (MAC only) dupe for Sweetness l/g from Barbie loves MAC?  I am almost out and it's my all-time fav of any lip color... I would even settle for a l/s dupe


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 8, 2009)

If you have Shag, you don't really need Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Does anyone know of a dupe for Full on Lust lipgloss (LE from The Originals collection)?_

 
Unfortunately, I found the dupe is another LE, Soft and Slow. But Soft and Slow you can still find.  Full on Lust is MLBB.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have Wet and Wild 525 l/s you don't need MAC Up the Amp l/s.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 9, 2009)

Expensive Pink and Rich & Earthy are nearly identical on me (NW30)... I wish I would have noticed this before I bought the Notriety quad because that was the whole reason I bought it.  O well LOL!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 9, 2009)

I can see that. Although Expensive pink has more payoff on me. Rich and Earthy is more light toned.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I can see that. Although Expensive pink has more payoff on me. Rich and Earthy is more light toned._

 






  I think Expensive Pink is a bit more pigmented and I actually like it better than Rich & Earthy.  But the colors are almost the same and they are both VP finish.  I can post swatches if anyone is interested


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2009)

Cobalt (pro) and Nile (le) are damn near identical it pisses me off that I have them both. But I can't part with either of them, lol.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Cobalt (pro) and Nile (le) are damn near identical it pisses me off that I have them both. But I can't part with either of them, lol._

 
Which one has better payoff? I have Nile and dont like the sheer chalky payoff compared to other shadows I have, but I dont have Cobalt - I may switch out - do you have a swatch?


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 10, 2009)

is there a dupe for indian ink?


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 11, 2009)

If you have Antiqued (perm), you don't really need Glamour Check (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Satellite Dreams (perm), you don't really need Fashion Groupie (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Naked Lunch (perm), you don't really need Grand Entrance (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Sumptuous Olive (perm), you don't really need Mink and Sable (Starflash) 
If you have Tempting (perm), you don't really need Romp (perm) - they're pretty similar IMO 
If you have Honesty (perm), you don't really need Honey Lust (perm) 
If you have Soft Brown (perm), you don't really need Tete a Tint (perm) 
If you have Blanc Type (perm), you don't really need Brule (perm) 
If you have Jeweltone (LE), you don't really need Violet Trance (LE) 
If you have Cork (perm), you don't really need Wedge (perm) 
If you have Saddle (perm), you don't really need Brown Down (perm) 
If you have Shroom (perm), you don't really need Mylar (perm) 
Some non-eyeshadow dupes, just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have Warmed MSF, you don't really need Global Glow MSF 
If you have Blonde's Gold pigment, you don't really need Gold Mode pigment (it's just a shade or so darker than Blonde's Gold, imo) 
If you have Trace Gold blush, you don't really need Gold Spill MSF (Trace Gold's texture is much better anyway) 
If you have Sunbasque blush, you don't really need Eversun beauty powder blush 
If you have Refined Golden bronzer, you don't really need Sunny by Nature MSF


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 11, 2009)

Any dupes for Hold The Pose lipstick or Lovin it lipstick from the Make Up Art collection?


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 16, 2009)

If I have the 187 brush and the new 131 brush do I need the 188?


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_If I have the 187 brush and the new 131 brush do I need the 188?_

 
I think it would depend on how often you use those kind of brushes and what you use them for.  I have two 187's and a 188 and don't really use the 188 all that much.  But it's nice for really pigmented blushes and highlights.   I don't think it's a must-have though.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Sep 16, 2009)

^2nd.

if you have deep truth, you don't need blue flame


----------



## Dulcemiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are two that lipglosses that have been discontinued, I would totally appreciate a Mac dup for 

Varneesh  and  Babied ! Thanks.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there a dupe for Bold and Brash from the Starflash collection?  Trying to convince myself not to get it


----------



## justtobenaked (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: If you have...you don't really need....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_if u have shroom...u don't need Nylon...
if u have steamy... u don't need shimmermoss (imo these 2 colors really look alike...)_

 
I find that Nylon is MUCH more of a frost than shroom...shroom blends the colors together very well....whereas nylon would make you look like a frosty ball (hehe) Nylon is good right below the eyebrow and inner corners of the eye. VERY different colors...IMO


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

If I have Sumptuous Olive and Henna do I need Mink and Sable?

I know that some have compared then before.  But are they really truely close or is there a noticeable difference


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_

If you have Saddle (perm), you don't really need Brown Down (perm) 
_

 

I have to disagree with this one.   I use Saddle with nearly every look I wear slightly about the crease.  I'm a brown eye shadow person so I'm one of those people who beleives that a brown just isnt a brown.  

Saddle is lighter and closer to the same color as Texture...only without the slight shimmer.  
Brown Down is a deeper brown.   In my palette Brown Down actually looks closer in color to Courdorouy but slightly darker.

If you love brown, neutral eyeshadow like I do then then you could definitly use both.  They are two totally different browns.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_If I have Sumptuous Olive and Henna do I need Mink and Sable?



I know that some have compared then before. But are they really truely close or is there a noticeable difference_

 

I have Sumptous Olive and Mink and Sable (I don't have henna)... they are very similar but Sumptous Olive is a bit more bronzy on me and Mink & Sable is a touch more green.  They are VERY close though and if you also have Henna, I don't think you would NEED Mink & Sable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If I would have realized how close it was to Sumptous Olive (and I like Sumptous Olive better actually) I wouldn't have bought Mink & Sable.  But that's just my opinion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Here's some swatches (on NW30)


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 18, 2009)

Henna is different than mink and sable. Although it looks like it could be greenish, imo it is not. It's just a very dull muted gold. I own both henna and m&s, and i reach for henna a lot more.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 18, 2009)

^Same with me and Sumptous Olive.  It's just a prettier version of Mink & Sable IMO.  It's more pigmented too and just a better color


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have the highlight color from the pandamonium quad, you don't need solar white.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_

If you have Antiqued (perm), you don't really need Glamour Check (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Satellite Dreams (perm), you don't really need Fashion Groupie (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Naked Lunch (perm), you don't really need Grand Entrance (Starflash/Love that Look) 
If you have Sumptuous Olive (perm), you don't really need Mink and Sable (Starflash) 
If you have Tempting (perm), you don't really need Romp (perm) - they're pretty similar IMO 
If you have Honesty (perm), you don't really need Honey Lust (perm) 
If you have Soft Brown (perm), you don't really need Tete a Tint (perm) 
If you have Blanc Type (perm), you don't really need Brule (perm) 
If you have Jeweltone (LE), you don't really need Violet Trance (LE) 
If you have Cork (perm), you don't really need Wedge (perm) 
If you have Saddle (perm), you don't really need Brown Down (perm) 
If you have Shroom (perm), you don't really need Mylar (perm) 
Some non-eyeshadow dupes, just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have Warmed MSF, you don't really need Global Glow MSF 
If you have Blonde's Gold pigment, you don't really need Gold Mode pigment (it's just a shade or so darker than Blonde's Gold, imo) 
If you have Trace Gold blush, you don't really need Gold Spill MSF (Trace Gold's texture is much better anyway) 
If you have Sunbasque blush, you don't really need Eversun beauty powder blush 
If you have Refined Golden bronzer, you don't really need Sunny by Nature MSF 
_

 
I disagree with Naked Lunch/Grand Entrance. Naked Lunch was almost white/slight pink at first glance on me, where Grand Entrance a more off-white/gold. Two different textures also.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Bold and Brash from the Starflash collection?  Trying to convince myself not to get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you mean bold & BRAZEN from starflash??  If yes, it's very similar to expensive pink.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_Do you mean bold & BRAZEN from starflash?? If yes, it's very similar to expensive pink._

 

Yes, it is!  I have them both and can swatch them if you're intersted


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 20, 2009)

Both LE but if you have Awash from the Stowaways quad you dont need Magic Dust. They look quite different in the pot, but no matter how many times I swatch them - on me at least - they are identical!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_Do you mean bold & BRAZEN from starflash?? If yes, it's very similar to expensive pink._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Yes, it is! I have them both and can swatch them if you're intersted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oops yes I meant Bold And Brazen

I swatched it on the back of my hand and it appeared coppery.  Expensive Pink doesnt come out coppery on my

*Chick*-I'd love to see a swatch if I could.  I've got a list that I'm trying to scale down if I can find dupes...


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 20, 2009)

I read a reveiw on Notable Blush from the MAke Up Art Collection that said Ablaze blush and Mountain High are dupes for Notable.

Does anyone agree?  Ablaze seems so much darker than Notable but I can be wrong.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_

If you have Antiqued (perm), you don't really need Glamour Check (Starflash/Love that Look) 
*If you have Satellite Dreams (perm), you don't really need Fashion Groupie (Starflash/Love that Look)* 
*If you have Naked Lunch (perm), you don't really need Grand Entrance (Starflash/Love that Look)* 
*If you have Sumptuous Olive (perm), you don't really need Mink and Sable (Starflash)* 
*If you have Tempting (perm), you don't really need Romp (perm) - they're pretty similar IMO* 
If you have Honesty (perm), you don't really need Honey Lust (perm) 
If you have Soft Brown (perm), you don't really need Tete a Tint (perm) 
If you have Blanc Type (perm), you don't really need Brule (perm) 
If you have Jeweltone (LE), you don't really need Violet Trance (LE) 
If you have Cork (perm), you don't really need Wedge (perm) 
If you have Saddle (perm), you don't really need Brown Down (perm) 
If you have Shroom (perm), you don't really need Mylar (perm) 
_

 

I think if you have any Starflash ES its hard to compare to a lustre, vp or anything like that.  The formulas are so different, which makes the pigmentation different.  

I have henna, sumptuous olive, and mink & sable.  henna is a little more yellow/gold, sumptuous olive is more green.  I love mink & sable, its my fav of the 3.  I think, for my skin at least, I get better color payoff.

Naked lunch & grand entrance could not be more different.  Grand entrance has much much more glitter, its got a little bit of pink.  Naked lunch is an every day neutral.  I would not wear grand entrance as an everyday es.

Fashion groupie & satellite dreams..same thing.  I don't think you can compare starflash es with anything else.  If anything satellite dreams & parfait amour are almost the same.

Tempting and romp..color payoff for tempting is better.  Romp and mulch are much closer in color, but mulch you get much better color payoff.  Romp disappoints me.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Oops yes I meant Bold And Brazen

I swatched it on the back of my hand and it appeared coppery. Expensive Pink doesnt come out coppery on my

*Chick*-I'd love to see a swatch if I could. I've got a list that I'm trying to scale down if I can find dupes..._

 


Here are comparisons of Expensive Pink, Bold & Brazen, and French Cuff.  They are similar on me but not identical by any means.  But maybe this will help you narrow down your list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Expensive Pink has more pink to it, Bold & Brazen is more bronze, and French Cuff is just lighter without great color payoff... it's prettier in the pan than on skin IMO


----------



## nursie (Sep 25, 2009)

my find of a dupe for baby goth girl: uptempo plum from sally hansen's 'insta-dry' line of nail polish. Sally Hansen | Insta-Dri Fast Dry Nail Color

even though the swatch on their site is plummy/purple, it dries to black with the pink shimmery bits.
i ran across this polish in walgreen's today after having just bought baby goth girl yesterday and painting my 16 year old's nails last night with it. i had swatched bgg on a couple of my nails, and yes i did a very low class move: in store swiping. the colors match.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 3, 2009)

If you have Collection 2000 Hot Looks polish in #27 Wham you dont need HK On The Prowl. These colours are almost indistinguishable - you'd need laser vision to be able to see the difference noticeably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was sent to me as an extra from a very sweet lady and for all intents and purposes its identical to HK OTP!


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 4, 2009)

nylon and soft force from the style warrior collection are dupes for me. (nw25)


----------



## Hellolover (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey girls,

can someone point out a dupe for the light blue in the Graphic Garden palette?

i m in loooooove with that color and I don't feel like buying a whole new palette juste for the blue shade (although I might if i dont find a dupe loll)

Thnks!!!


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a dupe for Sunbasque blush? Maybe an MSF even?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Sunbasque blush? Maybe an MSF even?_

 
Not sure the only one I know is Gingerly and it is in the perm line with Sunbasque....Eversun was close as well


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, I think I am going to get Sunbasque, I just wanted to make sure I didn't have anything similar already!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 7, 2009)

Wondering if there is a dupe for these blushes? Just wondering incase I already have something similar.

-Fleur Power 
-Lovething mineralize blush
-Hot Planet mineralize blush
-Intenso mineralize blush
-Loverush


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there any dupes for:

-style snob e/s
-grand entrance e/s


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

....


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 12, 2009)

Any other MAC lipstick colors similar to* Nightviolet* mattene lippie?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Is it me or is Charred & Pandamonium the same exact color?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluvermre* 

 
_^^It's not just you, it's me too! They are the same to me too and Knight e/s is not far behind them..._

 
And Knight Divine is similar to Knight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On me Knight Divine doesn't have that pearly shimmer I see on FOTDs of others, which one of the three other e/s mentioned would be better?


----------



## January (Oct 16, 2009)

If I have Star Violet, do I still need Cranberry? Can I justify having both??


----------



## CoralBlast (Oct 24, 2009)

^personally i find that the difference is slight in color, i have both and i think cranberry is more intense colorwise but star violet is a veluxe pearl. nothing beats that texture so i don't think you need both and i still reach more for my star violet than cranberry.
i am NC25 if that helps.


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone know of a dupe for 'Hold My Gaze' e/s from the MAC Holiday 'Sorceress' palette? This colour is lovely but the rest of the palette doesn't interest me so don't want to buy it for just one e/s...


----------



## petitetamtam (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Is there any dupes for:

-style snob e/s
-grand entrance e/s_

 
I find nacked lunch quite similar to gand entrance


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 27, 2009)

_ok guys i'm quite confused and i keep thinking about it the who day already. i want to expand my collection and purples and silver/greys are next.

Don't know which one to get. here it goes.

Nocturnelle - Fig 1. (i have sketch) planning on getting Satellite Dreams as well. 
Print - Scene - typographic

thanks so much

_


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aimishu* 

 
_ok guys i'm quite confused and i keep thinking about it the who day already. i want to expand my collection and purples and silver/greys are next.

Don't know which one to get. here it goes.

Nocturnelle - Fig 1. (i have sketch) planning on getting Satellite Dreams as well. 
Print - Scene - typographic

thanks so much
_

 
I find Fig.1 to be more versatile... I prefer my crease color to be matte or satin, so I don't get much use out of Nocturnelle.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are a couple more MAC dupes:


If you have Cranberry, you don't need Sweet Chestnut (and Vice versa).

If you have Next to Nothing, you don't need Shroom...

If you have Sharp, you don't need Bitter (I think that's been said already)...

If you have Dark Edge, you do'nt need Mystery or Brun...

If you have Tempting, you don't need Buckwheat...

If you have Deep Truth you don't need Contrast (or Blue Flame)...

If you have Yogurt, you don't need Lightfall...

If you have Smudged Violet, you don't need Shale...

If you have Signed, Sealed you don't need Shadowy Lady...

**These colors are VERY similar on me, but of course they won't look the same on everyone**


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aimishu* 

 
_ok guys i'm quite confused and i keep thinking about it the who day already. i want to expand my collection and purples and silver/greys are next.

Don't know which one to get. here it goes.

Nocturnelle - Fig 1. (i have sketch) planning on getting Satellite Dreams as well. 
Print - Scene - typographic

thanks so much

_

 
I have Nocturnelle and it's a great deep purple. I use it in my crease, and it works well with browns.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aimishu* 

 
_ok guys i'm quite confused and i keep thinking about it the who day already. i want to expand my collection and purples and silver/greys are next.

Don't know which one to get. here it goes.

*Nocturnelle* - Fig 1. (i have sketch) planning on getting Satellite Dreams as well. 
Print - Scene - typographic

thanks so much

_

 

Here is Nocturnelle swatched with some of my purples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









BTW Deep Feelings and Cassette (from the Heatherette Trio) are identical dupes


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 28, 2009)

I love it when you guys posts swatches for reference! And thanks to everyone who answers questions that have probably been asked a million times. 

I wonder if I can still find Casette somewhere?  I saw a MUA on YT use it and have been in lust ever since.


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks FiestyFemme, Ms Kendra!!

Huge kudos to chickaatthegym for the swatch pic!! i agree with ms. kendra as well. Swatches makes our (makeup?) lives easier! 

Oh well.. still havent made up my mind yet. From what i've seen on swatches the difference between Nocturnelle and Fig 1. is the shimmer. right? Do some of you think it doesnt matter which one i take with my skintone? NC44


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aimishu* 

 
_thanks FiestyFemme, Ms Kendra!!

Huge kudos to chickaatthegym for the swatch pic!! i agree with ms. kendra as well. Swatches makes our (makeup?) lives easier! 

Oh well.. still havent made up my mind yet. From what i've seen on swatches the difference between Nocturnelle and Fig 1. is the shimmer. right? Do some of you think it doesnt matter which one i take with my skintone? NC44_

 
Without going to look at them, I believe Fig.1 is much more red-based than Nocturnelle. Nocturnelle is more of a pink-based purple, so they're very different on me. I'm around an NC15/20 though, so I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_If you have Tempting, you don't need Buckwheat or Go!..._

 
Gotta disagree with this! On me, Tempting is a true golden bronze, while Go has serious olive tones. I wouldn't really compare these two at all!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2009)

If i have Creme cup l/s do i need Angel l/s?


----------



## January (Oct 31, 2009)

If I have Folie do I need Swiss Chocolate???


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I wonder if I can still find Casette somewhere?  I say a MUA on YT use it and have been in lust ever since._

 
Casette is available in the TRIP palettes that you can get at the airport and other various duty free shops.  I believe that the warm palette has casette in it.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Prankster (from the New holiday Warm Eye Palette- Devil May Dare) is similar to Unwind.  They are both VP's:


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Skintone 2 (From Notoriety Palette) and Gold tease (from the Devil May Dare Holiday Palette) are similar:





Oh My Darling (Devil May Dare Palette) and Blanc Type are similar:





Sorcery (Devil May Dare palette) and Real Drama are similar, along with Sketch although I wouldn't consider sketch a dupe for either but it's close.  Real Drama and Sketch are much better than Sorcery IMO.  Sorcery is poorly pigmented and goes on chalky:


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

I went through all the pages, haven`t found any answers... Are there any dupes for Earthly Riches mes, especially the grey side? Tx


----------



## Naiad (Nov 22, 2009)

I went on a loooooong mission recently to find a replacement for Alpha Girl, from the Heatherette collection. Even though I had to put gobs on to see it, the  color was perfect for me.

After much trying, Dainty Mineralize blush is the winner! I originally was directed to Fleur Power, but, it was a bit to dark and intense to be as close as I'd like.

So, if you are sad over Alpha Girl being DC'd... there you go


----------



## rei181 (Nov 22, 2009)

How does Swimming e/s compare to Biogreen e/s. I was thinking of putting together a pro order and I already have Swimming (trying to save $ for the warm and cozy collection!)

TIA


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rei181* 

 
_How does Swimming e/s compare to Biogreen e/s. I was thinking of putting together a pro order and I already have Swimming (trying to save $ for the warm and cozy collection!)

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have both Swimming and Bio-Green, and they are different enough to warrant owning (and loving) both. Swimming is a softer green with more blue in it, whereas Bio-Green is a yellow-green, almost a true "leaf-green" with gold shimmer.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know f this has been said but Creme Di Miel and Gold Dusk are basically the same on me.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 15, 2009)

While pressing pigments the other day I noticed that Heritage Rouge & Maroon are almost identical when pressed or swatched. Also Provence & Naked seem to be the same pressed or swatched as well.


----------



## jendemonium (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know the dupes for the Smoke and Mirrors holiday palette?  I love the palette, but would prefer full sizes in those colors.


----------



## bella.ng (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm allergic to all MAC lipglosses but not lipsticks for some reason...?

Does anyone own the LOVE NECTAR lipgloss and know what other brand carries that colour?

Another thread on this forum says Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss is similar. Does anyone agree?


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I would love to know the best dupe for mac goddess blush!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 1, 2010)

if you have vintage grape blush ombre, you don't need dirty plum pro blush.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2010)

^Wrong. Dirty Plum is far more pigmented and deep, deep! Plus it's a discontinued PRO product!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 5, 2010)

Night Manoeuvres e/s = Showstopper e/s


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 5, 2010)

Is there a lipstick dupe (MAC preferably) for Subculture lip liner?

I love its color and love how it looks on my lips but I'd prefer a lipstick to carry inside my purse, not a lipliner :S


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_Is there a lipstick dupe (MAC preferably) for Subculture lip liner?

I love its color and love how it looks on my lips but I'd prefer a lipstick to carry inside my purse, not a lipliner :S_

 
I'm not 100% on this, but Blankety comes to mind for me. 

I'm NW15 with pigmented lips.


----------



## NorthGirl (Mar 11, 2010)

are  mac too fabulous mineral.blushes dupes for any other ?

is there a dupe for mac springsheen blush ?


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 25, 2010)

NorthGirl said:


> are  mac too fabulous mineral.blushes dupes for any other ?QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to know the answer to this question, too. I'm afraid to buy any of them b/c I already own waaay to many mineralize blushes, but if there was a shade that I didn't already have. I could make an exception.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have Post Haste you don't need Passionate. (PH applies better than Passionate IMO)
If you have Plum Dressing you don't need Hepcat, or vice versa.

I'm slowly discovering these things as I'm cleaning out my stash.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 
_If i have Creme cup l/s do i need Angel l/s?_

 
IMO no.  I find Creme Cup applies better than Angel as well.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Rebel l/s and Hang Up l/s are pretty similar to me when sheered out. I could never pull of extremely dark lip colors so I'm happy when I smudged both out, they looked pretty much the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks cute with Wonderstruck or Nymphette l/g over it


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 31, 2010)

If you have Blanc Type, then you don't really need Brule.

If you have Typographic, then you don't really need Print.

And on a side note, if you have UD's Flipside, you don't really need Shimmermoss.


----------



## cocodivatime (Apr 1, 2010)

I love this thread.  I wish it were more active because there are many MAC dupes out there


----------



## shesparkles (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 

 
_If you have Blanc Type, then you don't really need Brule._

 
I disagree, Brule is noticeably darker than Blanc Type or Vanilla on me (pale and cool toned). I'd dupe Blanc Type with Vanilla instead.


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_While pressing pigments the other day I noticed that Heritage Rouge & Maroon are almost identical when pressed or swatched. Also *Provence & Naked* seem to be the same pressed or swatched as well._

 
I am NW 15 or maybe a bit lighter and I have to say Provence and Naked are two different colors on me... Provence is lighter, more yellow and its sparkles are a little bigger and golden, whereas Naked is more orange/peach (? I hope it makes sense I am pretty bad at describing colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the sparkles are smaller and more silvery than gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I guess they could be quite similar if swatched sheerly (or apllied as highlight) - but when foiled I can definitely see the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## lekzie (Apr 9, 2010)

It's so true that some of the ones mentioned actually aren't dupes on different skin tones/undertones.  I'm pretty light, so what looks different on me looks remarkably the same on my darker friends.  Anywho - here are some MAC/UD shadows that are dupes on me. (Probably a bit lighter than NW20 right now - I need to fix that!!)

MAC/UD
Retrospeck = Blunt
All That Glitters = Blaze
Grand Entrance = Sin
Mink & Sable = Chains

I also recently purchased MAC's Coconut Ice nail polish and it's very similar to Essie's Van D'Go, but Essie's isn't as watery and needs less coats.  My friend also said that Essie's Chinchilly might be similar to the grey polish from the Hello Kitty collection, but we don't have the HK polish to compare.


----------



## Civies (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NorthGirl* 

 
_are  mac too fabulous mineral.blushes dupes for any other ?

*is there a dupe for mac springsheen blush ?*_

 
Peachykeen is pretty darn close


----------



## Civies (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have MAC Coppering you don't need UD Gash


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have Tarnish Eye Kohl, you don't need Greengrease GPS from Art Supplies! I swatched them side by side and they're identical shades and textures (sorry no pic, my Blackberry camera is appalling!)


----------



## rouquinne (May 7, 2010)

a co-worker has asked me if i could find her a duplicate for the steel grey portion of the Assemblage mineralize quad.

does anyone have any recs?

TIA!


----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_If you have MAC Coppering you don't need UD Gash_

 
On me Coppering is orangey-rust and Gash is pretty much red.  Like if Cranberry and Mi'Lady had a baby, it would be Gash.  






Gash is on the left, Coppering on the right.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 

 
_If you have Blanc Type, then you don't really need Brule.

If you have Typographic, then you don't really need Print.

*And on a side note, if you have UD's Flipside, you don't really need Shimmermoss.*_

 
Actually I think UD Shattered is a closer dupe for MAC's Shimmermoss than Flipside.  Flipside is more vibrant, and bluer, whereas Shimmermoss is greener and has gold undertones.


----------



## sunshine817 (May 29, 2010)

*LIPSTICK*

if you have _port red_, then you don't really need _queen's sin_

if you have _craving_, then you don't really need _lickable_

if you have _chatterbox_, then you don't really need _impassioned_


----------



## Lyssah (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_*LIPSTICK*

if you have chatterbox, then you don't really need impassioned_

 
I disagree with this, I'm N15, pigmented lips. On me, these are two completely different colours. I can wear chatterbox, I cannot wear impassioned.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Actually I think UD Shattered is a closer dupe for MAC's Shimmermoss than Flipside.  Flipside is more vibrant, and bluer, whereas Shimmermoss is greener and has gold undertones._

 
yeah i agree with this too


----------



## katred (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_ 
if you have chatterbox, then you don't really need impassioned_

 
It might depend on skin tone and lip pigmentation. I find there's a clear difference between Chatterbox and Impassioned on me. 

However, I find Impassioned looks almost identical to Fusion Pink (PRO). FP does have a really cool sheen that Impassioned doesn't, though.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2010)

I find Charred Red (pro colour) and Diva are almost identical.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I disagree with this, I'm N15, pigmented lips. On me, these are two completely different colours. I can wear chatterbox, I cannot wear impassioned._

 
Agreed! Chatterbox is quite wearable, whereas I feel like Impassioned is practically neon & unflattering on me.


----------



## Rinstar (May 31, 2010)

Buxom lip gloss in Hope is similar to snowscene. Snowscene is whiter but Hope has the same iridescence.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_if you have chatterbox, then you don't really need impassioned_

 
not on me. Chatterbox has a definit yellow undertone and is a medium pink. Impassioned is bright fuchsia, def bolder and more neon than Chatterbox. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I disagree with this, I'm N15, pigmented lips. On me, these are two completely different colours. I can wear chatterbox, I cannot wear impassioned._

 
I'm the opposite. Chatterbox does not work for me, too yellow of undertone. I much prefer Pink Nouveau to Chatterbox.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2010)

Queen's Sin is darker than Port Red, it's more of a burgundy/maroon, whereas Port Red is more ruby.

Although they are both worth having, if you can't get your hands on Queen's Sin, Port Red is a good enough dupe, they both have the wonderful metallic sheen!






_pic from www.musingsofamuse.com_


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_I disagree, Brule is noticeably darker than Blanc Type or Vanilla on me (pale and cool toned). I'd dupe Blanc Type with Vanilla instead._

 

I agree and Brule leans more yellow than Blanc type.  Blanc Type is the perfect ivory on my pale cool skin.  Plus the amazing creamy matte2 formula.  

I use Bisque interchangeably w/Blanc Type.  It is slightly more pink on me - but only regular matte formula.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 4, 2010)

if you have _*gaga*_, then you don't really need _*snob*_


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 4, 2010)

are there any dupes for:

Hipness Blush
Goddess Blush
Fleurry Blush
Peaches Blush
Perfect Cheek Blush


Thank you!


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2010)

I swear by this...I swatched it at the counter. Ravishing l/s from the regular collection looks almost the same as Dressmaker l/s from pret a papier

So if u have Ravishing, you do not need dressmaker...

And if you cannot get dressmaker l/s, buy Ravishing instead


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have Lady Danger, you don't really need So Chaud 
If you have See Sheer, you don't really need Made to Order
If you have Rockin' Chick, you don't really need Pink Burst (although I find PB slightly nicer for some reason)


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Jun 8, 2010)

IMO, if you have Smashbox gloss in Trendy, you don't need Pop Mode (Even though I'm awful enough to have a back up of each). 
Also, I feel like  if you have Viva Gaga, you don't need A Rose Romance l/s. 

That's just me.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

A great (or even better dupe) of MAC Cremesheen lipgloss 'Ever So Rich' is Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in 'Lilac Pastelle' it's a new shade and I love it!


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 11, 2010)

If I have VG Gaga l/s, do I need Creme Cup or Snob?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathryn27* 

 
_If I have VG Gaga l/s, do I need Creme Cup or Snob?_

 
Creme Cup l/s is a (neutral) nude-colored lipstick, while VG Gaga is pink.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 13, 2010)

Any dupes for cremeblush Lillicent,Ladyblush or Posey in powdered form?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathryn27* 

 
_If I have VG Gaga l/s, do I need Creme Cup or Snob?_

 
creme cup is very different to gaga. creme cup is a less bright pink and more like a more pigmented hue lipstick.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 13, 2010)

And snob is a cross between lilac & pink, so again is different to both. They are all justifiably(?) different


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Creme Cup l/s is a (neutral) nude-colored lipstick, while VG Gaga is pink._

 
I guess it depends on skintone, but Creme Cup is still pink on me, nowhere close to nude. It's definitely way more neutral & wearable than Gaga though. Gaga is so blue-based that it's often hard to pull off on my very yellow-toned skin.


----------



## Lyssah (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I guess it depends on skintone, but Creme Cup is still pink on me, nowhere close to nude. It's definitely way more neutral & wearable than Gaga though. Gaga is so blue-based that it's often hard to pull off on my very yellow-toned skin._

 
I agree with this also, creme cup is also pink on my lips and couldnt pass for nude at all.

Gaga is ok as long as I wear soar lipliner and a nude gloss.


----------



## just_a_bubble (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello guys!! I am a newbie here and I really want to know:

If you have an msf (I have *Soft and Gentle*) do you really need a ccb (I am thinking about getting *Shell*)?

I know that they are different textures and I know they swatch differently on the hand, but I would like to know, what is the job that any ccb can do more than an msf concerning only the finish it gives to the face?

It may be a dump question, but you guys be soft and gentle with me, I know really really little things about make-up...!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

IMO If you have Viva Glam Gaga, you don't need Real Doll, Melrose Mood, or Saint Germain.
That being said, I have all four because I am a dork.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_a_bubble* 

 
_Hello guys!! I am a newbie here and I really want to know:

If you have an msf (I have *Soft and Gentle*) do you really need a ccb (I am thinking about getting *Shell*)?

I know that they are different textures and I know they swatch differently on the hand, but I would like to know, what is the job that any ccb can do more than an msf concerning only the finish it gives to the face?

It may be a dump question, but you guys be soft and gentle with me, I know really really little things about make-up...!_

 
It would depend on how you plan to use the CCB.  I don't wear CCB's on my face, only on my eyes so I would (and do) have both CCB's and MSF's.  I can't really compare Shell and Soft & Gentle color wise though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone seen this yet? 

http://temptalia.com/thedupelist.htm 

I like that you can rate percentage wise how similar/different the shades are and then note what the differences are.  And apparently users can rate how similar they think a dupe suggestion is which is a great idea considering people's opinions on what looks similar seem to vary so drastically.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathryn27* 

 
_If I have VG Gaga l/s, do I need Creme Cup or Snob?_

 
Gaga is more blue pink, and Snob is warmer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathryn27* 

 
_If I have VG Gaga l/s, do I need Creme Cup or Snob?_

 
you prob wouldn't need Snob, though Cream Cup is very different.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I guess it depends on skintone, but Creme Cup is still pink on me, nowhere close to nude. It's definitely way more neutral & wearable than Gaga though. Gaga is so blue-based that it's often hard to pull off on my very yellow-toned skin._

 
Cream Cup is pink on me too, like a neutral light pink but def far from nude. I think it prob be nude on dark skintones. Gaga and Snob were similar enough on me too pass Gaga.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_Gaga is more blue pink, and Snob is warmer._

 
Snob doesn't look warm on me at all, just slightly more purple than Gaga and also more opaque texture. Gaga is like a cross between Pink Nouveau and St Germain to me.


----------



## abb (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm trying to become a blush minimalist, so I'm wondering...if I have Nars Deep Throat, do I really need this Stereo Rose?? I really want one of these MSFs that's about to be released and I'm wondering if those two are different enough to justify getting this... Thanks!


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

They may look different in the pans but they look the same or very similar on my skin tone NC35.

young punk vs. beauty marked vs. limo
carbon vs. black gold
mutiny pigment vs. aquadisiac vs. steamy vs. zonk bleu! vs. too dolly
clarity vs. electric eel
stars n' rockets vs. creme de violet vs. romping
blackberry vs. fig 1 vs. nocturnelle
grape pigment vs. entremauve pigment
passionate vs. sushi flower vs. trophy pink
violet pigment vs. parfait amour vs. stylin' vs. modern heir
fuchsia vs. red accent pigment vs. bright fuchsia pigment
meet the fleet vs. contrast vs. formal black
ambers light vs. valet vs. falling star vs. coppering
melon pigment vs. pink bronze
club vs. mulch vs. chocolate brown pigment vs. coco pigment
fine shine vs. silver fog 
vex vs. silverware
embark vs. shadowy lady
teal pigment vs. a bluer blue
illegal cargo vs. buff-de-buff
gorgeous gold vs. gold mine vs. golden lemon pigment vs. old gold pigment


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_They may look different in the pans but they look the same or very similar on my skin tone NC35.

young punk vs. beauty marked vs. woodwinked 
_

 
I'm not sure you meant Woodwinked as this is a neutral bronze/copper colour. The other 2 are black/dark purple with purple sparkles.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm not sure you meant Woodwinked as this is a neutral bronze/copper colour. The other 2 are black/dark purple with purple sparkles._

 
Thanks for pointing this out.  I meant Limo, not Woodwinked.  It's from the 2006 Holiday Collection Lace Warm Eyes.  I did not have my reading glasses on and had a difficult time reading the name.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2010)

I am confused.  When you say A vs. B vs. C vs. D, are you comparing all those colors together?  Like Club = Mulch.  Mulch = Chocolate Brown Pigment. CB piggie = Coco piggie therefore Club = Coco and every combination in between?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_They may look different in the pans but they look the same or very similar on my skin tone NC35.

young punk vs. beauty marked vs. limo
carbon vs. black gold
mutiny pigment vs. aquadisiac vs. steamy vs. zonk bleu! vs. too dolly
clarity vs. electric eel
stars n' rockets vs. creme de violet vs. romping
blackberry vs. fig 1 vs. nocturnelle
grape pigment vs. entremauve pigment
passionate vs. sushi flower vs. trophy pink
violet pigment vs. parfait amour vs. stylin' vs. modern heir
fuchsia vs. red accent pigment vs. bright fuchsia pigment
meet the fleet vs. contrast vs. formal black
ambers light vs. valet vs. falling star vs. coppering
melon pigment vs. pink bronze
club vs. mulch vs. chocolate brown pigment vs. coco pigment
fine shine vs. silver fog 
vex vs. silverware
embark vs. shadowy lady
teal pigment vs. a bluer blue
illegal cargo vs. buff-de-buff
gorgeous gold vs. gold mine vs. golden lemon pigment vs. old gold pigment_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have every shade that you mentioned but I have quite a few; I'm NW45, however these swatches are on the underside of my arm, which is noticeably lighter than my face.






Beauty Marked vs. Young Punk





Suspicion (the re-promoted name of Black Gold) vs. Carbon 





Mutiny vs. Aquadisiac vs. Zonk Bleu!





Stars 'N Rockets vs. Creme de Violet vs. Romping 




Passionate vs. Sushi Flower





Deep Truth (popularly considered a dupe for Meet the Fleet; I didn't purchase it because of the similarities) vs. Contrast





Amber Lights vs. Coppering  





Gorgeous Gold vs. Goldmine vs. Golden Lemon 





Club vs. Mulch vs. Chocolate Brown 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_They may look different in the pans but they look the same or very similar on my skin tone NC35.

young punk vs. beauty marked vs. limo
carbon vs. black gold
mutiny pigment vs. aquadisiac vs. steamy vs. zonk bleu! vs. too dolly
clarity vs. electric eel
stars n' rockets vs. creme de violet vs. romping
blackberry vs. fig 1 vs. nocturnelle
grape pigment vs. entremauve pigment
passionate vs. sushi flower vs. trophy pink
violet pigment vs. parfait amour vs. stylin' vs. modern heir
fuchsia vs. red accent pigment vs. bright fuchsia pigment
meet the fleet vs. contrast vs. formal black
ambers light vs. valet vs. falling star vs. coppering
melon pigment vs. pink bronze
club vs. mulch vs. chocolate brown pigment vs. coco pigment
fine shine vs. silver fog 
vex vs. silverware
embark vs. shadowy lady
teal pigment vs. a bluer blue
illegal cargo vs. buff-de-buff
gorgeous gold vs. gold mine vs. golden lemon pigment vs. old gold pigment_

 

Can I say something?  In my personal life I have a know-it-all aspect to my personality that I am trying to repress, I'll admit that.  I also know that shades really DO look different on different skin tones; we have all seen it, especially duochrome shades (or pigmented lips vs. sheer lip products).  There are some colors that are dupes on persons of a certain skin tone that are not on folks of the opposite end of the spectrum.  Additionally, there are a lot of color purists, who notice the minutest difference in shades, and that to them makes shades not dupes it their opinion.  So Sally will say something is a dupe while Molly notices the teeniest hint of blue reflect while Mary who is several shades darker sees a different color altogether.  It's the way it is, however, some of these suggestions are just. not. close.  Alec Wek and Nicole Kidman would agree that these shades are not dupes.  I am not referring to anyone one poster or suggestion and I really am not trying to offend, (I seriously am not, especially because all of this is relative to an extent) but I feel like (especially in terms of eye colors) this thread is bordering on not useful.


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 19, 2010)

I found that *NYX Cafe* *Slim Eye Pencil *is an exact dupe for *UD Lucky* *24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil *but without the small glitter.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_IMO If you have Viva Glam Gaga, you don't need Real Doll, Melrose Mood, or Saint Germain.
That being said, I have all four because I am a dork. _

 
I'd love to get my hand on Melrose Mood!

I've Gaga and Saint Germain, and they look different on me. SG is amazing, but Gaga is much more wearable.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't have every shade that you mentioned but I have quite a few; I'm NW45, however these swatches are on the underside of my arm, which is noticeably lighter than my face.

Can I say something?  In my personal life I have a know-it-all aspect to my personality that I am trying to repress, I'll admit that.  I also know that shades really DO look different on different skin tones; we have all seen it, especially duochrome shades (or pigmented lips vs. sheer lip products).  There are some colors that are dupes on persons of a certain skin tone that are not on folks of the opposite end of the spectrum.  Additionally, there are a lot of color purists, who notice the minutest difference in shades, and that to them makes shades not dupes it their opinion.  So Sally will say something is a dupe while Molly notices the teeniest hint of blue reflect while Mary who is several shades darker sees a different color altogether.  It's the way it is, however, some of these suggestions are just. not. close.  Alec Wek and Nicole Kidman would agree that these shades are not dupes.  I am not referring to anyone one poster or suggestion and I really am not trying to offend, (I seriously am not, especially because all of this is relative to an extent) but I feel like (especially in terms of eye colors) this thread is bordering on not useful._

 

Your skintone is much darker than mine, even the underside of your arm.  These shades appear beautifully more pigmented on you than on my skin tone which I stated as NC35 (with Asian yellow undertone).  So you are right, it's different on everyone.  To get the pigmentation as bold as yours, I would have to use paint pots or sticks.  So again, I am NC35 so perhaps this would be a dupe comparison for NC35 people.

Now on my skin, these colors that I compared are close enough that when I blend them  with something else on my eyelids they look the same.  So for me, I  don't want to be holding onto "dupes" if they're all the same or even similar "to me" because they're taking up space in my palettes.  In my original post, I did say that they look same or SIMILAR.

I just wanted to be helpful and thought I had something to contribute to this thread for NC35 people LOL


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can I say something?  In my personal life I have a know-it-all aspect to my personality that I am trying to repress, I'll admit that.  I also know that shades really DO look different on different skin tones; we have all seen it, especially duochrome shades (or pigmented lips vs. sheer lip products).  There are some colors that are dupes on persons of a certain skin tone that are not on folks of the opposite end of the spectrum.  Additionally, there are a lot of color purists, who notice the minutest difference in shades, and that to them makes shades not dupes it their opinion.  So Sally will say something is a dupe while Molly notices the teeniest hint of blue reflect while Mary who is several shades darker sees a different color altogether.  It's the way it is, however, some of these suggestions are just. not. close.  Alec Wek and Nicole Kidman would agree that these shades are not dupes.  I am not referring to anyone one poster or suggestion and I really am not trying to offend, (I seriously am not, especially because all of this is relative to an extent) but I feel like (especially in terms of eye colors) this thread is bordering on not useful.[/quote]

So are you saying that this WHOLE dupe thread is un-useful or just my contribution to it because you quoted me?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_Can I say something?  In my personal life I have a know-it-all aspect to my personality that I am trying to repress, I'll admit that.  I also know that shades really DO look different on different skin tones; we have all seen it, especially duochrome shades (or pigmented lips vs. sheer lip products).  There are some colors that are dupes on persons of a certain skin tone that are not on folks of the opposite end of the spectrum.  Additionally, there are a lot of color purists, who notice the minutest difference in shades, and that to them makes shades not dupes it their opinion.  So Sally will say something is a dupe while Molly notices the teeniest hint of blue reflect while Mary who is several shades darker sees a different color altogether.  It's the way it is, however, some of these suggestions are just. not. close.  Alec Wek and Nicole Kidman would agree that these shades are not dupes.  I am not referring to anyone one poster or suggestion and I really am not trying to offend, (I seriously am not, especially because all of this is relative to an extent) but I feel like (especially in terms of eye colors) this thread is bordering on not useful._

 
So are you saying that this WHOLE dupe thread is un-useful or just my contribution to it because you quoted me?[/quote]

Oh this was so not directed at you per say.  I just quoted your post because I already had the photos in reply to your post and there was no need to start another post.  I thought about posting those thoughts before actually. 
And honestly some of those shades were more similar than I thought previous to swatching them (like Mulch and Chocolate Brown pigment, and I don't own Old Gold but I know it's similar to Gorgeous Gold which leans more green than the former, etc).  There are a lot of posts throughout this thread that I think have people scratching their heads.  And to be honest, I don't pay any attention to the lip product posts because I don't wear enough lip products to be helpful in that department.  I am sorry if you took offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the end of the day we are all just makeup feigning friends here


----------



## equus18 (Jul 21, 2010)

Originally posted by Twinkle_Twinkle:
"And honestly some of those shades were more similar than I thought previous to swatching them (like Mulch and Chocolate Brown pigment, and I don't own Old Gold but I know it's similar to Gorgeous Gold which leans more green than the former, etc).  There are a lot of posts throughout this thread that I think have people scratching their heads.  And to be honest, I don't pay any attention to the lip product posts because I don't wear enough lip products to be helpful in that department.  I am sorry if you took offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the end of the day we are all just makeup feigning friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

This is why I did not want to post photos because even if I did, people would still come forward, like you, to disagree.  I will state again, that I said my skin tone is NC35 on my post and those were my results based on that.  So even if I posted photos, they would or would not help depending on your skin tone.  Just take everything with a grain of salt.  No need to say this thread is un-useful.  Like you said, we're all "makeup feigning friends" having fun but you take out the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you say what we took the time to post is un-useful.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_Originally posted by Twinkle_Twinkle:
"And honestly some of those shades were more similar than I thought previous to swatching them (like Mulch and Chocolate Brown pigment, and I don't own Old Gold but I know it's similar to Gorgeous Gold which leans more green than the former, etc).  There are a lot of posts throughout this thread that I think have people scratching their heads.  And to be honest, I don't pay any attention to the lip product posts because I don't wear enough lip products to be helpful in that department.  I am sorry if you took offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the end of the day we are all just makeup feigning friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

This is why I did not want to post photos because even if I did, people would still come forward, like you, to disagree.  I will state again, that I said my skin tone is NC35 on my post and those were my results based on that.  So even if I posted photos, they would or would not help depending on your skin tone.  Just take everything with a grain of salt.  No need to say this thread is un-useful.  Like you said, we're all "makeup feigning friends" having fun but you take out the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you say what we took the time to *post is un-useful*._

 
I didn't say your _post_ was un-useful.  I said the _thread_ was bordering on un-useful, and I actually think that taking pictures of the products you consider to be dupes would strengthen your position because then people would have something to see and compare to.  I understand that you are NC35 and I am NW45 and those are two different shades, but I personally don't think some of those comparisons are dupes even on a sheet of Zerox paper or a sheet of black construction paper, and that is no offense to you or anyone else in here.  Ultimately hue is in the eye of the beholder and regardless of skin tone differences some people are going to see similarities that others don't and vise versa.  Also, I've been participating in this thread for years and have seen loads of what I would consider to be inaccurate comparisons so it isn't directed at you specifically, it's a general observation.  Please don't cry.  But I do think uploading photos helps, not hurts the thread.  And as Forrest Gump would say, "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

Amber lights e/s and Casino e/s are VERY VERY close to each other.

So if u have one, u dun need the other although the textures are diff


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

anyway here's my swatches


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

Geeko, these are very helpful. What is your skin tone?


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2010)

I am a nc20 for reference...


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_Originally posted by Twinkle_Twinkle:
"And honestly some of those shades were more similar than I thought previous to swatching them (like Mulch and Chocolate Brown pigment, and I don't own Old Gold but I know it's similar to Gorgeous Gold which leans more green than the former, etc).  There are a lot of posts throughout this thread that I think have people scratching their heads.  And to be honest, I don't pay any attention to the lip product posts because I don't wear enough lip products to be helpful in that department.  I am sorry if you took offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At the end of the day we are all just makeup feigning friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

This is why I did not want to post photos because even if I did, people would still come forward, like you, to disagree.  I will state again, that I said my skin tone is NC35 on my post and those were my results based on that.  So even if I posted photos, they would or would not help depending on your skin tone.  Just take everything with a grain of salt.  No need to say this thread is un-useful.  Like you said, we're all "makeup feigning friends" having fun but you take out the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you say what we took the time to post is un-useful._

 

Hey Hon, I thought your post was helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some of us cannot afford to get every color, even if there are subtle differences in texture or tone, so it helps to know which ones are similar.  I can always layer to get the variation I want if two colors are similar--so don't stop posting because not everyone agreed with your opinion...


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

This may be old news to people here, but I just thought I would add it.  Today I received a Ben Nye Lumiere Lux Powder in Cosmic Violet that I ordered.  It is a dead on dupe for Pink Pearl pigment. Best part is it is a large 8gm jar for only $9!


----------



## equus18 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I didn't say your post was un-useful.  I said the thread was bordering on un-useful, and I actually think that taking pictures of the products you consider to be dupes would strengthen your position because then people would have something to see and compare to.  I understand that you are NC35 and I am NW45 and those are two different shades, but I personally don't think some of those comparisons are dupes even on a sheet of Zerox paper or a sheet of black construction paper, and that is no offense to you or anyone else in here.  Ultimately hue is in the eye of the beholder and regardless of skin tone differences some people are going to see similarities that others don't and vise versa.  Also, I've been participating in this thread for years and have seen loads of what I would consider to be inaccurate comparisons so it isn't directed at you specifically, it's a general observation.  Please don't cry.  But I do think uploading photos helps, not hurts the thread.  And as Forrest Gump would say, "That's all I have to say about that."_

 
  I'm not crying but I have some people here who have PM'd me about how  they feel about your comments.  So, I decided to write this comment.   I'm not just speaking up for myself but for others as well. 

If you think this thread is bordering on un-useful, then I suggest that you not contribute to it anymore.  I mean, why waste your time.  I see you have contributed a lot.  You did admit to being a Miss Know-It-All.  I don't and others here don't.  We're all here to enjoy our passion for makeup.  Some of us are using our 15 min. break at work or taking a break from life & our kids to indulge in the pleasantries on Specktra not criticism.  Furthermore, not everyone has the technology (not me) or the time (that's me) to upload photos.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey All,

I read through the entire post - I'm looking for a dupe of Rizzo lipstick.

I know the MAC site says Sandy B and Myth = Rizzo but is there a dup. in any other brand?

Or even among other MAC lippies?

Thanks.

Nat


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

that's good news. pink pearl is an awesome pigment! so to find a cheaper alternative is great


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

In the jar they look a bit different, but applied they are very similar.  The MAC pigment is somewhat more frosty/shimmery, but I actually think the purple/pink shows better with the Ben Nye.














Edit* On top my hand and finger tips: MAC is on the left


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

I'd always heard that BN Cosmic Violet was a dupe for Stars N Rockets, but then again, I guess Stars N Rockets and Pink Pearl are similar too. So why do I own both and never use either? Sigh...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

*merging with "The Dupe Thread"*


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'd always heard that BN Cosmic Violet was a dupe for Stars N Rockets, but then again, I guess Stars N Rockets and Pink Pearl are similar too. So why do I own both and never use either? Sigh..._

 
I don't have Stars N Rockets, so it may be an even better dupe.  When I applied BN, it just reminded me of pink pearl right away.


----------



## equus18 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Pink Pearl Pigment Dupe Found!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'd always heard that BN Cosmic Violet was a dupe for Stars N Rockets, but then again, I guess Stars N Rockets and Pink Pearl are similar too. So why do I own both and never use either? Sigh..._

 
I have both and I agree that they are similar.  And, I also hardly use either.  Stila's Charm is also similar.  I have that one too and it's hardly used LOL


----------



## equus18 (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to MAC today to get Crazy Cool from the Dare to Wear collection but they were out.  The sales girl recommended Beautiful Iris instead.  She swatched both on my hand.  They are similar.  I like the Beautiful Iris better--it's more on the lavender side.  Whereas, Crazy Cool is lighter, whitish-lavender.  I bought Beautiful Iris.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 17, 2010)

on me (nc/nw15) Zingy and Electric Eel are the almost the same. 






Crest the Wave and Going Bananas are different. Crest The Wave is more pigmented.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_I went to MAC today to get Crazy Cool from the Dare to Wear collection but they were out. The sales girl recommended Beautiful Iris instead. She swatched both on my hand. They are similar. I like the Beautiful Iris better--it's more on the lavender side. Whereas, Crazy Cool is lighter, whitish-lavender. I bought Beautiful Iris._

 
I just picked up Crazy Cool today. I already own beautiful iris.

On me Crazy Cool is not similar to Beautiful Iris, its closer to Digit.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lyssah* 

 
_I just picked up Crazy Cool today. I already own beautiful iris.

On me Crazy Cool is not similar to Beautiful Iris, its closer to Digit._

 





 Yup.  Or even Crystal.


----------



## EricaMarie (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_I went to MAC today to get Crazy Cool from the Dare to Wear collection but they were out. The sales girl recommended Beautiful Iris instead. She swatched both on my hand. They are similar. I like the Beautiful Iris better--it's more on the lavender side. Whereas, Crazy Cool is lighter, whitish-lavender. I bought Beautiful Iris._

 
Man, I LOVE Beautiful Iris! I agree Crazy Cool is whiter-I bought it, & like it, but it's more...powdery? On me. I guess the word I want is chalky. 

Also, VG Gaga & Pink Nouveau are damn near identical. I've always thought that, & then I read an interview with Gaga about her VG, & she mentioned Pink Nouveau was her like, staple lipstick & she basically wanted that color as her release.


----------



## CajunFille' (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I have several LE eyeshadows that I was wondering if they may be similar to any regular line MAC shades. I'm planning on picking up some more eyeshadows soon and just don't want to end up buying 2 of the same color. Here is what I have already & thanks for any help...
Take Wing 
Showstopper
Primal
Dark Edge
Tissue Weight
Femme Fi
Hey!
Nanogold
Soft Force
Embark...I know it is regular line already, but is there one that is similar?

I find Rose Blanc and Dreammaker to be very similar & Satin Taupe and Style Snob. Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_I went to MAC today to get Crazy Cool from the Dare to Wear collection but they were out.  The sales girl recommended Beautiful Iris instead.  She swatched both on my hand.  They are similar.  I like the Beautiful Iris better--it's more on the lavender side.  Whereas, Crazy Cool is lighter, whitish-lavender.  I bought Beautiful Iris._

 





 i have both and i prefer beautiful iris because crazy cool doesn't have the pinky sheen that BI does.  On my nc20 skin both are pretty much the same, just BI has that sheen and CC does not


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Hi Ladies! I have several LE eyeshadows that I was wondering if they may be similar to any regular line MAC shades. I'm planning on picking up some more eyeshadows soon and just don't want to end up buying 2 of the same color. Here is what I have already & thanks for any help...
Take Wing 
Showstopper
Primal
*Dark Edge*
Tissue Weight
Femme Fi
Hey!
Nanogold
*Soft Force*
Embark...I know it is regular line already, but is there one that is similar?

I find Rose Blanc and Dreammaker to be very similar & Satin Taupe and Style Snob. Thanks!_

 
I believe Mystery is quite a good dupe for Dark Edge (if Dark Edge is the dark brown in the Tempting palette from CoC) and I have heard others say that Nylon and Soft Force are close.


----------



## geeko (Aug 26, 2010)

If u have *electric eel*, you don't need Z*ingy*


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_If u have *electric eel*, you don't need Z*ingy*_

 
Or Clarity. They have minimal differences between the 3 of them, but they aren't noticeable on the eye while wearing.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Here is what I have already & thanks for any help...
Take Wing -if it is the frosty red one *Cranberry.* 
Showstopper-*Mystery or Brun*Dark Edge-maybe *Handwritten *but HW is lighter
Hey!-  *All that Glitters*
Nanogold- *Hush*
Embark... *Folie* but not as dark_

 
I somewhat agree with Rose Blanc and Dreammaker but Dreammaker is more golden. Rose Blanc is similiar Going Bananas on my skin.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Hi Ladies! I have several LE eyeshadows that I was wondering if they may be similar to any regular line MAC shades. I'm planning on picking up some more eyeshadows soon and just don't want to end up buying 2 of the same color. Here is what I have already & thanks for any help...
Take Wing 
Showstopper
Primal
Dark Edge
Tissue Weight
Femme Fi
Hey!
Nanogold
Soft Force
Embark...I know it is regular line already, but is there one that is similar?

I find Rose Blanc and Dreammaker to be very similar & Satin Taupe and Style Snob. Thanks!_

 
On me the gold in Nanogold doesn't show up as much as the pink, so it ends up looking like a weaker version of Seedy Pearl, so that might be a permanent eye shadow that you may not need because you already have Nanogold, but it's a weird shade, so I'd swatch it for yourself.  I don't have any of the other shades you mentioned but Embark and Showstopper, and I don't own anything else like Showstopper.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybelline's lipstick #205 called Nearly There looks just like Viva Glam V lipgloss.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a perm dupe for the lipstick Aristo-Cat from the FF collection?  I really love this colour but can't get it until the weekend at least and I'm worried they'll be sold out by then.  Can only buy online so can't even get an MA or someone to hold it for me.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Does anyone know if there is a perm dupe for the lipstick Aristo-Cat from the FF collection?  I really love this colour but can't get it until the weekend at least and I'm worried they'll be sold out by then.  Can only buy online so can't even get an MA or someone to hold it for me._

 
I checked out Plum Dandy after hearing it was a dupe and compared it to Aristo-Cat. They're VERY similar except Plum Dandy has a rose tint to it. Just as pretty I think. Aristo-Cat is a bit more subtle and more plummy. Both are frosts though. The MA said they were very different, but i don't agree.


----------



## CajunFille' (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Hi Ladies! I have several LE eyeshadows that I was wondering if they may be similar to any regular line MAC shades. I'm planning on picking up some more eyeshadows soon and just don't want to end up buying 2 of the same color. Here is what I have already & thanks for any help...
Take Wing 
Showstopper
Primal
Dark Edge
Tissue Weight
Femme Fi
Hey!
Nanogold
Soft Force
Embark...I know it is regular line already, but is there one that is similar?

I find Rose Blanc and Dreammaker to be very similar & Satin Taupe and Style Snob. Thanks!_

 
I went to MAC the other day and I took these eyeshadows with me just to be sure I wouldn't pick up dupes. These are the dupes I found for the shadows on my NC25/30 skintone.

Showstopper = Brun (showstopper is just slightly more brown where brun is slightly blacker.

Primal = Espresso

Dark Edge = Mystery

Tissue Weight =

Femme Fi = Dazzlelight (femme fi is just slightly warmer)

Hey! = Naked Lunch (naked lunch is just slightly pinker)

Nanogold = Hush

Soft Force = Ricepaper

Embark = Follie (follie is the same shade and tone just a lighter version)

Restless =

Amazon = Nylon

Tickles = Pink Freeze (pink freeze is the better choice here, b/c tickles is one of those horrible Lusters. 

Bravado = Cranberry (bravado is just slightly pinker)

Hope this helps! If I find dupes for the other shades I will let ya'll know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These shades are not exact dupes, but shades that I feel I do not need because they appear soooo close on my skin.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

Fleshpot and Cream D'Nude are pretty close except for the finish


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow why didn't i check out this thread sooner!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 21, 2010)

Ty for the help!

'nother question.

How close are Melon p/g and Expensive Pink e/s?

I've looked through this WHOLE thread to see if they are and there has been no mention.  I only ask as I saw a tutorial on here using both - but in the photos they looked almost identical to my eye - but I could be wrong.  Just don't want to have to buy Melon if not needed - as I don't know how often I would use it.

Pls help!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 22, 2010)

^They are different enough to get both for sure.  Melon is more peachy/orange while expensive pink is pinker... I own both and can swatch next to each other when I get a chance if you'd like


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 29, 2010)

hey guys~ need help in looking for dupe for Fafi Fun 'n Sexy lipstick. I saw someone had it on and it was the perfect color that I have been looking for. Too bad i missed the collection *sigh*
  	i have been searching for its dupe but so far the closest one I know of is Big Bow from hello kitty but its not even that similar. Anyone knows something else out there? it can be any brands, doesnt have to be MAC^^
  	thanks a lot guys


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi! Anyone knows a dupe for MAC's Hipness Blush?


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 15, 2010)

Any dupes also for 

  	MAC Gladiola L/S
  	MAC Coral Polyp L/S

  	Hollywood Nights
  	Lollipop Loving
  	Melrose Mood

  	TIA!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 8, 2011)

Urban Decay Haight = MAC Odalisque Mega Metal Shadow


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 8, 2011)

My dupes are in bold below



iqaganda said:


> Any dupes also for
> 
> MAC Gladiola L/S
> MAC Coral Polyp L/S = *Impassioned *
> ...


----------



## Luthien (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there currently a dupe for the lovely Flutterby lipstick which came out a few years back?  It's my favorite nude, and of course - Limited Edition. :/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a dupe idea (non-MAC) for Saffron e/s.  It's sold out now on the MAC website.


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a dupe for Hot House lipglass from VV collection?


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does anyone have a dupe idea (non-MAC) for Saffron e/s.  It's sold out now on the MAC website.



 	Saffron will be repromoted with the Surf Baby collection.


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 25, 2011)

myystiqueen said:


> hey guys~ need help in looking for dupe for Fafi Fun 'n Sexy lipstick. I saw someone had it on and it was the perfect color that I have been looking for. Too bad i missed the collection *sigh*
> i have been searching for its dupe but so far the closest one I know of is Big Bow from hello kitty but its not even that similar. Anyone knows something else out there? it can be any brands, doesnt have to be MAC^^
> thanks a lot guys


	I know it's not a lipstick, but Totally Bang! Superglass is a really similar shade, IMHO. If I can dig them both out I can do a swatch for you.

  	I do have another couple of hot pinks that I think are similar - will have a look at the weekend and get you names, if you'd like?


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Luthien said:


> Is there currently a dupe for the lovely Flutterby lipstick which came out a few years back?  It's my favorite nude, and of course - Limited Edition. :/


	It depends on your colouring, but I find High Tea is really close - it can be a bit more pink but doesn't throw pink on me at all. Worth a try?


----------



## sayah (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to find a dupe for the Ahoy there! l/s. I got Hue, but it's not the right fit for me. Anyone?


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there a dupe for Meet the Fleet eyeshadow? I tried to get it from my local CCO but they didn't have any more.
  	Oh and is there one for Blue Storm eyeshadow as well?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

meet the fleet is quite a bit like print and also reminds me of contrast a little bit too. as far as blue storm do you mean the pigment? if so it looks very alike to bell bottom blue pigment. which was also in the naughty nauticals collection


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I don't remember if I have contrast, but I know that I have print, so that helps a lot.

  	As for blue storm, I meant the eyeshadow, sorry for not being clear. Would you happen to know a dupe of that or something that comes close?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

m0rg3nst3rn said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I don't remember if I have contrast, but I know that I have print, so that helps a lot.
> 
> As for blue storm, I meant the eyeshadow, sorry for not being clear. Would you happen to know a dupe of that or something that comes close?


  	aw sorry  i dont have blue storm shadow. only the pigment! somebody else should be able to help soon though


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a MAC dupe for NARS Mangroove?  Or Urban Decay maybe?? TIA


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 28, 2011)

iqaganda said:


> Any dupes also for
> 
> MAC Gladiola L/S
> MAC Coral Polyp L/S
> ...


	There was a lipstick (also LE) in the Liberty of London collection that looked exactly like Gladiola but a little glossier.  I'm not sure what the color was called.  If you are close to a CCO you may be able to find it.


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have MAC Lickable lipstick, you don't need Insanely It! Sheen Supreme Lipstick, on my NC20 skin, they look exactly the same!

  	My MA said they are very similar and I ended up getting MAC Lickable because they don't know yet how sheen supremes will perform in the summer (they are already mushy as it is!)

  	HTH!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> Does anyone know if there is a MAC dupe for NARS Mangroove?  Or Urban Decay maybe?? TIA



 	Maybe Sour Lemon?  I don't have either, so I'm just going on looks.  I think Sour Lemon is Pro.  The closest Urban Decay color would probably be Acid Rain.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2011)

m0rg3nst3rn said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I don't remember if I have contrast, but I know that I have print, so that helps a lot.
> 
> As for blue storm, I meant the eyeshadow, sorry for not being clear. Would you happen to know a dupe of that or something that comes close?



 	Deep Truth is the closest thing in the MAC permanent collection, but Blue Storm is bluer, in a true blue (leaning indigo) sense, and not as navy as Deep Truth so I wouldn't call them dupes.  I think Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow in Adore is nearly a dupe, and actually better.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Apr 6, 2011)

[quote name="Twinkle_Twinkle" url="/forum/thread/62977/the-dupe-thread-if-you-have-you-don-t-really-need/810#post_2102039"]



Deep Truth is the closest thing in the MAC permanent collection, but Blue Storm is bluer, in a true blue (leaning indigo) sense, and not as navy as Deep Truth so I wouldn't call them dupes.  I think Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow in Adore is nearly a dupe, and actually better.  
[/quote]   Thank you so much! I will have to go out and pick that up.


----------



## leah2412 (May 11, 2011)

Dupe for razzledazzler from raquel welch?


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> Does anyone know if there is a MAC dupe for NARS Mangroove?  Or Urban Decay maybe?? TIA



 	Bitter is probably closest in the regular perm line, but I agree that Sour Lemon is probably the best dupe overall- it's available permanently but only at PRO stores. I haven't seen it in person to confirm, but some reviewers have said that Sun Blonde from the upcoming Surf Baby is pretty close. It seems to lack the green tinge of Mangrove, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2011)

If anyone is still looking for a Saffron dupe for any reason, Inglot has one. Sorry, I can't recall the number. I just remember after Mickey Contractor sold out, I went to an Inglot store and swatched it. It was pretty much identical except, I think it was matte and not a satin.


----------



## Hepcat288 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if Satin Taupe would be a dupe for MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in Earthly Riches (the taupe half) from the Antiquitease Collection. I already have Earthly Riches and I don't want to buy Satin Taupe if they are very similar. Thanks.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 25, 2011)

^ Not similar at all, the part from mes is more grey than taupe.

  	Nars Ashes to Ashes is perfect dupe for Mac Style Snob on my NC 20 skintone, also nars abyssinia= mac shroom


----------



## Hepcat288 (Jun 25, 2011)

romi79_2008 said:


> ^ Not similar at all, the part from mes is more grey than taupe.
> 
> Nars Ashes to Ashes is perfect dupe for Mac Style Snob on my NC 20 skintone, also nars abyssinia= mac shroom



 	Thankyou


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have Devilishly Stylish from VV, you don't need Good Lovin' l/g from Surf Baby. They are identical.


----------



## Cocopai (Aug 11, 2011)

I went through all my mac eyeshadows, and this is what i found:

*Brun, Dark edge* (from tempting quad), *Concrete* and *Mystery* are extremely similar to eachother. I wish i knew this earlier, because i basically have 4 almost identical colors.  

*Rich flesh* is very similar to both* Cork* and *Wedge*. Its like if *Cork* and *Wedge *had a baby it would be *Rich flesh*. But they are all so similar that you really only need one of them imo.

*Haux* and *Quarry* is very similar. *Haux* is a tiny bit darker. Maybe a TINY bit more red if you really study it. All in all you dont need both. 

*Mulch, Bronze* and *Romp* are pretty similar. *Romp* is a bit more gold. *Mulch* is a bit more plum. I wouldnt have gotten all of them if i knew how similar they were. 

*Graphology* is like a matte and a tiny bit darker version of *Contrast*. 

*Seedling* and *Omega* are identical in the pan, but the texture is different, and swatched on the skin *Seedling* is a BIT more gray/taupey. But you definately dont need both. 

*Handwritten* and *Embark *are pretty much identical colors. But because *Handwritten* is a matte2 it has slightly better texture imo.

*Hey* is very similar to *Naked lunch*, but creamier texture. Its also very similar to *All That Glitters*, but ATG is slightly more peach.

*Brule* and *Blanc type* are very similar. But *Blanc Type* is a TINY bit lighter and has better payoff. (matte2)


----------



## missah (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just bought:
  	Shimmermoss, waternymph, gulf stream, aquadisiac and I have a steamy dupe.
  	is there any of the mac eyeshadows I shouldnt have bought?


----------



## geeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Shimmermoss, it looks very close to steamy imho...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 4, 2012)

ledonatella said:


> Pink Source and Pink Venus are close. Mancatcher and Lavender Sky are close too, on me anyway.


  	Really?
  	All That Glitters looks extremely pinky/peach on me.
  	But then again I´ve got a very yellow skintone.


----------



## shesparkles (May 5, 2012)

Any dupes for Naked Bliss mattene? I'm looking for a nude l/s that is not too warm and has a little pink-mauve going on.


----------



## Monkees Girl 76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, came across this just googling dupes.I love that it's here, I do agree with lots of these dupes! With that said (what a first post right lol) I have to say, though Brun, and Mystery are similar, there are differences within them. While on my eyes they turn out much different. I've used Brun and Mystery both with All That Glitters and both had a different look for what I was trying to accomplish. Mystery gave a lighter smokey look than Brun. I also find Brun to be cooler then Mystery. So to me, they are not exact dupes for one another. If you like a darker shadow go with Brun, if you want a litter warmer color go with Mystery. I have both and have lots of uses for each. Also FTR, I own Concrete as well. This color is more of a cooler-toned shadow than Brun and Mystery. This is better for cooler combos and looks. Its personal preference but I am glad I have all 3 .


----------



## califabulous (Sep 10, 2012)

anyone know of a chanel, dior dupe for:

  	mac
  	mac blankety l/s
  	mac shy girl l/s
  	nars funny face l/s
  	nars giza l/g
  	mac cultured l/g
  	mac richer lusher c/g

  	Mac free to be e/s (any brand)

  	does anyone think folie and handwritten are similar?  and do I need swiss chocolate if I have those?  
  	AND what is this star violet = cranberry business?  is this true? I have it and thought Star Violet was a purple color?!  (p.s. I do have color issues when it comes to certain shades)


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 10, 2012)

califabulous said:


> anyone know of a chanel, dior dupe for:
> 
> mac
> mac blankety l/s
> ...


  	Cranberry has more red in it than SV imo. 





http://www.makeupbyjoyce.com/2010/09/collection-and-swatches-plums-greens.html


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 19, 2012)

Late reply, I know, but Hue or Fresh Brew could fit the bill.  Naked Bliss is really nice.


----------



## shesparkles (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## niketyi (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! This thread has stopped me from spending more money!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 8, 2013)

Please help me find dupes for these MAC Lippies: Toxic Tale Impassioned Powerhouse Gulabi Style Curve Such Flare Something New  So Scarlet Port Red Deliciously Forbidden Matenne Rougette Matenne Rare Pomposity Snazzy Gladiola Queen's Sin Stylishly Yours Sail La Vie Reel Sexy Red Pepper  & for those of you who say Impassioned is a dupe for CP, what are the differences, please? & On a scale of 1-10 (10 being closest, 1 being lowest/no match what so ever) ,how close do you think they are, please? Thank you!


----------



## Katie Marone (Apr 17, 2014)

would anyone happen to know of a dupe for the sigma eye shadow base in the color sculpt?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2014)

Katie Marone said:


> would anyone happen to know of a dupe for the sigma eye shadow base in the color sculpt?


  Blackground, though it doesn't have the blue glitter/shimmer flecks that Sculpt seems to have.


----------

